# why the bbc is going down the pan



## frogwoman (May 29, 2012)

someone suggested a new thread on this and i thought i'd start one, post your examples of bbc bullshit here ...


----------



## Zabo (May 29, 2012)

On any day at any time the BBC News web site should be screwed for false representation. It is not a news site. Never was and never will be. On key stories they are invariably 24 hours behind _Reuters._

Today

"Hard day at the office? How politicians from Churchill to Cameron liked to unwind"

"Burger summit. How many big decisions are based on hunger?"

"Prince 'missed Diana at wedding' New!"  Aargh!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/ 

I am so glad I don't fund any of their enterprises.


----------



## bi0boy (May 29, 2012)

A lot of their "news" is just them plugging their own products, they do it more so even than the Murdoch companies.

*Olympic torch: DJ Chris Moyles gets 'buzz' from torch relay leg*

BBC Radio 1 DJ Chris Moyles said he got an amazing buzz carrying the Olympic torch in Aberystwyth, as the relay travelled to Bangor on its tenth day. The radio personality said it was a great honour to take the flame through the mid-Wales town, from where his Radio 1 show was broadcast live.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 29, 2012)

"Owls don't have legs".


----------



## frogwoman (May 29, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> "Owls don't have legs".


 
oh my god


----------



## frogwoman (May 29, 2012)

how is it possible to be that stupid


----------



## danny la rouge (May 29, 2012)

How is it possible to be paid as a news anchor having said that?


----------



## frogwoman (May 29, 2012)

oxbridge


----------



## frogwoman (May 29, 2012)

all that education and they come out with shit like that


----------



## purenarcotic (May 29, 2012)

You know that BBC Breakfast is all scripted; all the jokes, all of it.  My uncle appeared on it a couple of years back and said there are autocue screens everywhere you look.  Some idiotic script writer probably included that gem to make them look 'funny' and 'one of us'.  Except we are not so moronic.


----------



## bi0boy (May 29, 2012)

Today I heard a BBC news presenter pronounce "caravans" with an emphasis on the last syllable, rather than on the first.


----------



## moochedit (May 29, 2012)

Cos they hired Nick Robinson as political editor.


----------



## frogwoman (May 29, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Today I heard a BBC news presenter pronounce "caravans" with an emphasis on the last syllable, rather than on the first.


 


what always annoys me is when they say "restaurant" like they're trying to do a bad french accent or something, ie not pronouncing the t, but not doing a glottal stop either


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> what always annoys me is when they say "restaurant" like they're trying to do a bad french accent or something, ie not pronouncing the t, but not doing a glottal stop either


i would like it if they got in some people who could speak english


----------



## frogwoman (May 29, 2012)

"David Cameron met Andy Coulson at a ristroooooohhhhn" FOR FUCKS SAKE SAY THE WHOLE SENTENCE IN A FAKE FRENCH ACCENT IF YOU'RE GOING TO DO THAT


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> "David Cameron met Andy Coulson at a ristroooooohhhhn" FOR FUCKS SAKE SAY THE WHOLE SENTENCE IN A FAKE FRENCH ACCENT IF YOU'RE GOING TO DO THAT


perhaps john cleese could do it as a part-time job


----------



## Purger (May 29, 2012)

Who knows WTF Kirsty Wark is saying?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2012)

Purger said:


> Who knows WTF Kirsty Wark is saying?


they should provide subtitles for her


----------



## Superdupastupor (May 29, 2012)

Robert Peston




New comedy which is unfunny Cambridge footlight pish without fail.


----------



## bi0boy (May 29, 2012)

It's even worse than when Radio 5 started hiring Liverpudlian and Irish presenters as some sort gesture towards a supposed perception that presenters who spoke without a strong regional accent "didn't represent the whole country"


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> It's even worse than when Radio 5 started hiring Liverpudlian and Irish presenters as some sort gesture towards a supposed perception that presenters who spoke without a strong regional accent "didn't represent the whole country"


i always thought it was because presenters with strong regional accents were prepared to work more cheaply due to their handicap


----------



## temper_tantrum (May 29, 2012)

I cannot bear this cross-channel product placement policy they've had for the last little while.
I really don't give a fuck what's going to be on BBC1 next Wednesday, thanks, Radio 4. I listen to you to avoid adverts. Remind me what is the point of your existence once more?


----------



## heinous seamus (May 29, 2012)

I got this emailed to me today which fits aptly on this thread, I think:

http://www.change.org/petitions/bbc...yBkO&utm_medium=email&utm_source=action_alert


----------



## fadrats (May 29, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> someone suggested a new thread on this and i thought i'd start one


 
'Going down the pan...' I think the BBC has long since gone down the plughole, through the drainage system, into the sewers and out to sea....

For every actual programme maker they employ, there is at least a corresponding one in HR, Marketing, 'Corporate Strategy' and 'Talent Management'!


----------



## Idris2002 (May 29, 2012)

*BBC mistake computer game logo for United Nations Security Council symbol*

* The BBC mistakenly aired the logo from a computer game rather than the United Nations in what seems to be an example of when a Google search goes wrong. *



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...r-United-Nations-Security-Council-symbol.html

O Brave New World that hath such people in it.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 29, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> oxbridge


----------



## danny la rouge (May 29, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> *BBC mistake computer game logo for United Nations Security Council symbol*
> 
> * The BBC mistakenly aired the logo from a computer game rather than the United Nations in what seems to be an example of when a Google search goes wrong. *
> 
> ...


 
"BBC News *makes every effort to ensure the accuracy of all images broadcast*, however very occasionally mistakes do happen," a spokesman said.

"Unfortunately an incorrect logo was used during a segment on last week's News at One bulletin and we apologise to viewers for the mistake. *The image was not broadcast in our later bulletins."*

Every effort? 

We didn't broadcast it again!   Well, that's a result, then.


----------



## youngian (May 29, 2012)

Zabo said:


> On any day at any time the BBC News web site should be screwed for false representation. It is not a news site. Never was and never will be. On key stories they are invariably 24 hours behind _Reuters._
> "Prince 'missed Diana at wedding' New!" Aargh!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/
> I am so glad I don't fund any of their enterprises.


 
And this was on the 6.00pm Radio 4 news!- Young man wishes his late mother was at his wedding.

Speaking of which you can chart the decline fo the BBC's so-called flagship curretn affairs programme, Panorama' by its famous Diana interview. An hour of tittle -tattle and wingeing about her marriage and affairs was smugly regarded as some important journalistic scoop of the decade.


The BBC are now even being mocked by Simon Cowell for their pseudo-public broadcast standards-

http://news.bbc.co.uk/today/hi/today/newsid_9721000/9721525.stm


----------



## stavros (May 29, 2012)

The whole of the popular media do it, but for a supposedly non-editorial corporation, the Beeb do jizz themselves unnecessarily at anything Royal. The next week promises to be shite.


----------



## xes (May 29, 2012)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...Iraq-photo-to-illustrate-Syrian-massacre.html
"accidentally" used the pictures to show mass deaths in Syria, using a photo from Iraq 2003. They do shit like this all the time. You just got to catch them. I remember also the videos showing something about some of the videos on the beeb coming from Lybia and Egypt were from somewhere else and from anoher time. They like to make us think in certain ways about certain subjects, they use hypnotic script to make sure that you're listening too. (conversational hypnosis aka covert hypnosis) and is why you'll see them wearing purple ties much of the time.

But this could be applied to pretty much all the media which we're blasted with. Watch what you watch.


----------



## Gingerman (May 29, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> A lot of their "news" is just them plugging their own products, they do it more so even than the Murdoch companies.
> 
> *Olympic torch: DJ Chris Moyles gets 'buzz' from torch relay leg*
> 
> BBC Radio 1 DJ Chris Moyles said he got an amazing buzz carrying the Olympic torch in Aberystwyth, as the relay travelled to Bangor on its tenth day. The radio personality said it was a great honour to take the flame through the mid-Wales town, from where his Radio 1 show was broadcast live.


 Shame it was'nt a million volt buzz


----------



## machine cat (May 29, 2012)

I know it's old but need another excuse to post this:


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-18456131


----------



## xenon (Jun 18, 2012)

"If young Americans knew what was good for them, they would all be in the Tea Party."

"We blame the politicians whose hard lot it is to bring public finances under control, but we also like to blame bankers and financial markets, as if their reckless lending was to blame for our reckless borrowing. 

We bay for tougher regulation, though not of ourselves."

This is what happens when economists are allowed an effective opinion....


----------



## free spirit (Jun 18, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-18456131


fuck me, what a load of shite.

Thing is though, this is the problem in a nutshell, in that the people in power presume twats like this know what they're talking about because he's a Harvard professor.

I'm seriously worried we're heading for a seriously long period of depression now, as I'd previously been hoping that those in power would be forced out or forced to see sense at the point where it was clear their policies had directly taken us back into a 2nd recession, but this doesn't seem to be happening at all. Twats like this guy are a large part of the reason for this IMO.

We can't cut our way out of a depression, we can't cut our way to reduce the deficit by any significant amount, and we certainly couldn't cut our way to actually paying any debts off. When the fuck are these stupid bastards going to work these fairly simple facts out?


----------



## free spirit (Jun 18, 2012)

well, I thought I'd have a try at actually emailing the guy directly instead of just mouthing off on here.




> Dear Professor Ferguson,
> This is probably fairly presumptuous of me, but I've just read your article for the BBC, and felt that I had to email you to beg you to reconsider your position, as it's opinions such as this from people holding positions such as yours that are giving legitimacy to the very policies that are dragging the whole of Europe into what is now almost certain to be the longest and harshest period of economic depression covering the most countries in Europe in living memory.
> 
> The point you and every other apologist for these 'austerity' policies never seem to explain is how austerity measures that are killing the economies of the countries involved can ever have any hope of even seriously reducing the deficits of those countries, never mind actually getting them to a point where they can actually pay those debts off.
> ...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice try FS.  I'll be interested in seeing any response.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 18, 2012)

xes said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...Iraq-photo-to-illustrate-Syrian-massacre.html
> "accidentally" used the pictures to show mass deaths in Syria, using a photo from Iraq 2003. They do shit like this all the time. You just got to catch them. I remember also the videos showing something about some of the videos on the beeb coming from Lybia and Egypt were from somewhere else and from anoher time. They like to make us think in certain ways about certain subjects, they use hypnotic script to make sure that you're listening too. (conversational hypnosis aka covert hypnosis) and is why you'll see them wearing purple ties much of the time.
> 
> But this could be applied to pretty much all the media which we're blasted with. Watch what you watch.


I found this very shocking too when I read about it. So quoting for posterity.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 18, 2012)

Niall Ferguson is a bullshitter; a dangerous bullshitter.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 18, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> Niall Ferguson is a bullshitter; a dangerous bullshitter.


Yeah, China under communism was 'lazy' they needed protestant Christianity to make them successful. Wtf?


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 18, 2012)

I hate to point this out as you've probably already sent that email, but you've put WW3 in the 5th paragraph


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 18, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Yeah, China under communism was 'lazy' they needed protestant Christianity to make them successful. Wtf?


Innit.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 18, 2012)

If NF replied (which he won't, he's too busy getting feted in the US) he'd surely simply say that if his logic had been followed there would have been no WW2, as his logic means (and he has explicitly argued this at length) that GB should have either kept out of WW1 or helped the germans, thus establishing a german-british empire that would still exist today and the US would not have become the dominant financial power off the back of the debts these wars entailed.


----------



## articul8 (Jun 18, 2012)

...almost like a third reich or something?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 18, 2012)

2nd Reich - as November 1918 wouldn't have happened.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 18, 2012)

jesus i never actually knew he was THAT mental!


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 18, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> 2nd Reich - as November 1918 wouldn't have happened.


or    July/august 1914 (give or take the odd assassin), if I read you right?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 18, 2012)

august 1914 would - _but Germany would win_ with British support - hence november 1918 would not have happened (and possibly feb-october 1917 neither).


----------



## JimW (Jun 18, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Yeah, China under communism was 'lazy' they needed protestant Christianity to make them successful. Wtf?


It was up with the top dozen fastest growing economies by capitalist lights all through the "communist" era, absolute bollocks (ETA Ferguson I mean in case that's not clear!) even without special pleading for the sort of infrastructure built in campaigns that doesn't show up on conventional economic stats (but laid the foundations for the township enterprise take-off post-1979). All the halfway decent standard text books say that, not just lefty apologists.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 18, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> august 1914 would - _but Germany would win_ with British support - hence november 1918 would not have happened (and possibly feb-october 1917 neither).


aahhh...


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 18, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> august 1914 would - _but Germany would win_ with British support - hence november 1918 would not have happened (and possibly feb-october 1917 neither).


 
Would it even have required active support? Would the Germans have broken through on the Marne if the BEF hadn't been there?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 18, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> Would it even have required active support? Would the Germans have broken through on the Marne if the BEF hadn't been there?


Exactly, win-win for GB is his argument.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 18, 2012)

A German-British empire. I wonder how that would have turned out.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 18, 2012)

jesus, his ideal world does sound like some sort of romanticised semi fascist wankfest.

wouldn't have thought it would have turned out too good for the hereros, namas and others that the kaiser had murdered in africa etc


----------



## JimW (Jun 18, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Exactly, win-win for GB is his argument.


Isn't the argument that the balance was shifting the US's way from late 19th C and WWI only sped up the process though?
ETA: Not his, thinking more world systems type stuff


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 18, 2012)

JimW said:


> Isn't the argument that the balance was shifting the US's way from late 19th C and WWI only sped up the process though?
> ETA: Not his, thinking more world systems type stuff


All sorts of people were making all sorts of geo-political predictions in that period - the famous Russia/US as superpowers one of de Tocqueville in 1831 for example. The key thing about WW1 was the debt it forced onto the old powers which then gave US based capital an entry into european investment and markets whilst closing off the German dream of catching up with the colonial powers and the resources and markets these brought. The argument goes that if Germany had won the US would not have had either of these openings and would have been closed out of the world market and reliant on their vast internal market, but one easily matched by british-german empires internal markets.


----------



## gabi (Jun 18, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> someone suggested a new thread on this and i thought i'd start one, post your examples of bbc bullshit here ...


 
er - note to whinging poms...

a) get on a plane to the US..
b) turn on TV in hotel - any channel..
c) consider joining al-qaeda or..
d) get straight back on a plane to the UK and thank fuck for the bbc


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 18, 2012)

gabi said:


> er - note to whinging poms...
> 
> a) get on a plane to the US..
> b) turn on TV in hotel - any channel..
> ...


 
in other words, don't complain about a thing because another thing is worse


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 18, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> A German-British empire. I wonder how that would have turned out.


 
The living would envy the dead.


----------



## gabi (Jun 18, 2012)

no - just be grateful for what is an incredible service.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 18, 2012)

Turn on the telly and see Portia's pointy-chinned sister.


----------



## JimW (Jun 18, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> All sorts of people were making all sorts of geo-political predictions in that period - the famous Russia/US as superpowers one of de Tocqueville in 1831 for example. The key thing about WW1 was the debt it forced onto the old powers which then gave US based capital an entry into european investment and markets whilst closing off the German dream of catching up with the colonial powers and the resources and markets these brought. The argument goes that if Germany had won the US would not have had either of these openings and would have been closed out of the world market and reliant on their vast internal market, but one easily matched by british-german empires internal markets.


That makes sense, as it's got to be linked to concrete shifts and cycles of capital rather than being tectonic. Maybe the longer shift was there too but whether welcomed due to debt circumstances or resisted is obv in large part down to WWI.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 18, 2012)

gabi said:


> no - just be grateful for what is an incredible service.


 
suck it up, in other words


----------



## gabi (Jun 18, 2012)

yeh baby. take the pain.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 18, 2012)

gabi said:


> yeh baby. take the pain.


 
That's the sort of thing one of your Kiwi meathead rugger-buggers would say, is it not?


----------



## JimW (Jun 18, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> suck it up, in other words


And watch all the things it used to do well occasionally despite being an arm of the Establishment (and hence get a better rep) get buried under waves of media luvvie bubble self-replication.


----------



## gabi (Jun 18, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> That's the sort of thing one of your Kiwi meathead rugger-buggers would say, is it not?


 
dude. you make a statement like that and i'm the meathead?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 18, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> That's the sort of thing one of your Kiwi meathead rugger-buggers would say, is it not?


What can you expect from a nation of piss-drinkers other than a command to drink piss?


----------



## gabi (Jun 18, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> That's the sort of thing one of your Kiwi meathead rugger-buggers would say, is it not?


 
i know i've encountered you on a couple of threads, usually referring to your deep knowledge of my country. but in the interests of equality - can I ask where you hail from?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 18, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> What can you expect from a nation of piss-drinkers other than a command to drink piss?


 
WE WILL KILL THE ONES WHO EAT US AND EAT THE ONES WE KILL


----------



## gabi (Jun 18, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> What can you expect from a nation of piss-drinkers other than a command to drink piss?


 
got a job yet you surplus cunt?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 18, 2012)

gabi said:


> i know i've encountered you on a couple of threads, usually referring to your deep knowledge of my country. but in the interests of equality - can I ask where you hail from?


 
I come from . . . let's just say a lot of places.


----------



## gabi (Jun 18, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> I come from . . . let's just say a lot of places.


 
international man of mystery - or just a loud-mouthed mitty type?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 18, 2012)

gabi said:


> got a job yet you surplus cunt?


 
That's what the BBC says about a lot of people at the moment.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 18, 2012)

gabi said:


> international man of mystery - or just a loud-mouthed mitty type?


 
Loud-mouthed, but not Mitty.


----------



## gabi (Jun 18, 2012)

So where do you come from?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 18, 2012)

gabi said:


> So where do you come from?


 
Felis demulcta mitis.


----------



## Teepee (Jun 18, 2012)

The adverts on the BBC are only for their programmes and not the obnoxious flashy LOUD ones like on the other channels. The BBC is worth the license fee for that alone. Also Radio 4.


----------



## gabi (Jun 18, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> Felis demulcta mitis.


 
ah... slough?.. let me guess.. you went on a gap year to my country and returned a man of the world


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 18, 2012)

Teepee said:


> The adverts on the BBC are only for their programmes and not the obnoxious flashy LOUD ones like on the other channels. The BBC is worth the license fee for that alone. Also Radio 4.


I'm not sure how you figured that out.. but it's true that people defend the BBC by saying in America there's an ad break every twenty seconds. We don't have that on our commercial channels, there's regulations on how often ad breaks happen. Also the BBC advertise themselves constantly with trailers for programmes so there almost may as well be other adverts as well.

Plus I'm forced to pay for it whether I like it or not, which I think gives me some rights to have an opinion about it (as gabi).


----------



## Teepee (Jun 18, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> I'm not sure how you figured that out.. but it's true that people defend the BBC by saying in America there's an ad break every twenty seconds. We don't have that on our commercial channels, there's regulations on how often ad breaks happen. Also the BBC advertise themselves constantly with trailers for programmes so there almost may as well be other adverts as well.
> 
> Plus I'm forced to pay for it whether I like it or not, which I think gives me some rights to have an opinion about it (as gabi).


I don't think the adverts on the BBC are even remotely comparable to those on the other sides. The BBC ones boil down to 'we made this, you should watch it'. The others are much more manipulative and boil down to 'You're inadequate and unattractive, but if you give us your money we can fix that! People will have sex with you!' Saying that there may as well be other adverts misses this fundamental difference. Bear in mind also that the BBC will play through things uninterrupted. The adverts are *between* programmes, not *during*

I wasn't talking about America but seeing as you brought it up, they are even worse. They even advertise prescription medication ffs! Prescription medication! I'm sorry, but that's insane.

As for having an opinion on it.. Yes that is your right, I quickly scanned this thread and can't figure out what yours is though. Forgive me therefore if I'm missing your point in this reply


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 18, 2012)

to be honest, i don't think the fact there are no adverts on the beeb excuse it from being a government mouthpiece while it pretends not to be


----------



## free spirit (Jun 19, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> I hate to point this out as you've probably already sent that email, but you've put WW3 in the 5th paragraph


arse.


oddly enough, I've not had a reply yet. TBH I'd forgotten I'd even written that last night, it'd explain why I was so knackered today though.

still, someone was definitely wrong on the internet in that article, and I'm glad for once that I decided to tell him that directly even if it did mean a late night.


----------



## shagnasty (Jun 19, 2012)

Teepee said:


> I don't think the adverts on the BBC are even remotely comparable to those on the other sides. The BBC ones boil down to 'we made this, you should watch it'. The others are much more manipulative and boil down to 'You're inadequate and unattractive, but if you give us your money we can fix that! People will have sex with you!' Saying that there may as well be other adverts misses this fundamental difference. Bear in mind also that the BBC will play through things uninterrupted. The adverts are *between* programmes, not *during*
> 
> I wasn't talking about America but seeing as you brought it up, they are even worse. They even advertise prescription medication ffs! Prescription medication! I'm sorry, but that's insane.
> 
> As for having an opinion on it.. Yes that is your right, I quickly scanned this thread and can't figure out what yours is though. Forgive me therefore if I'm missing your point in this reply


I do see your point about sky and itv but all advertiser are guilty of psychological pressure


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 19, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> someone suggested a new thread on this and i thought i'd start one, post your examples of bbc bullshit here ...


 
If it's going down the tubes, that's too bad. I've been watching a lot of BBC produced tv shows, and enjoying them immensely.

The one exception is this Robin Hood series I've been watching. I guess there's solace in knowing that people who usually get things so right, can get something so spectacularly wrong on occasion. Proves they're human.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 19, 2012)

It just gets worse. 



> Former Gardeners' World host Titchmarsh presented a documentary on the Queen as part of ITV1's Diamond Jubilee programming.
> Asked what makes him blush, the 63-year-old told the Radio Times: "I haven't blushed for a long time. Sometimes I get angry.
> "I got very angry during the Diamond Jubilee coverage when the Queen was wrongly called 'Her Royal Highness' and presenters were vague on facts.
> 
> "One said the Queen has outlasted 12 prime ministers and 'at least' six American presidents. We all make mistakes but when somebody obviously hasn't done their homework, that gets me a bit rattled."


 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/feedarticle/10295732


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 19, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> It just gets worse.
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/feedarticle/10295732


 
Am I allowed to no give a shit?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 19, 2012)

Objectively, over all, regardless of some fuck ups and doing some stuff you don't like, can anyone offer me a more decent objctive news channel. 
One that will try more unusual things drama/programming wise that doesn't wholey rely on advertisers backing something to get it on air? 

That is a genuine question. Not asking you to say anything for or against the BBC as such. 

I don't even have a tv. 
We do use the iPlayer alot though and the BBC news website for easy to read when you first wake up stuff.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 19, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> It just gets worse.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/feedarticle/10295732



To be honest, I could not give a shit about the jubilee stuff and didn't watch anything at the time, but from what I have seen and heard about their coverage, what the fuck were they thinking! 
Whoever was responsible for that will be out on their ear. 
It was like a channel 5 thing.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 19, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Also the BBC advertise themselves constantly with trailers for programmes so there almost may as well be other adverts as well.


Is one way to look at it.

Fwiw, I watch most of the BBC content I do because I'm alerted to it by trailers - new drama/series being a prime example and which is an obv. target for the BBC as that type of programming comes and goes regularly. I don't know how else I'd be made aware of new drama programming. It's not on going with a regular slot.

On the other hand, the idents drive me batshit.


----------



## xes (Jun 19, 2012)

KittyP said:
			
		

> That is a genuine question. Not asking you to say anything for or against the BBC as such.


 
Al Jazeera is better than the beeb, it's not perfect, but it does seem to put the news over with a balanced view. For example when there's a riot in London, it doesn't side with anyone, it just says "this is happeneing" unlike the BBC who go out of their way to demonize those who dare stand up against the state and fight back, and go above and beyond the call when sticking up for police violence.


----------



## peterkro (Jun 19, 2012)

gabi said:


> i know i've encountered you on a couple of threads, usually referring to your deep knowledge of my country. but in the interests of equality - can I ask where you hail from?


Your cuntry,fuck off.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 19, 2012)

This involves a bit of paraphrasing for which I apologise in advance as it comes from a Radio 4 program that I was listening to a few of months ago and now I can't remember the name. The subject and the responses however stuck in my mind.

There was a debate going on between a youngish bloke who represented himself as a licence-payer on the one hand who was arguing (perfectly reasonably imo) that as licence-payers were parting with money to finance the BBC they should have representation on the panel that decided what new programs should be commissioned by the BBC. He cited various examples of hidebound thinking that resulted in unimaginative decisions and felt that licence-payers were not getting value for money as a result.

For the BBC we were treated to a plummy Oxbridge type who seemed to be a member of said panel whose argument seemed to consist of something along the lines of: 'don't be stupid we can't possibly have members of the public involved in making such weighty decisions the idea is perfectly ghastly....etc'

This made me rather angry and also grateful that I do not pay a license as I don't have a telly. It also epitomised for me everything that is wrong with the BBC. The sense of arrogance, 'we know best' and entitlement that the Oxbridge type exuded over the airwaves was palpable and the mere fact that he felt comfortable with coming out with opinions that were essentially a big finger to the general public on air was disgusting.

Unfortunately all the while such people are in positions of power and influence within the organisation I see little chance of it changing for the better.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 19, 2012)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> Is one way to look at it.
> 
> Fwiw, I watch most of the BBC content I do because I'm alerted to it by trailers - new drama/series being a prime example and which is an obv. target for the BBC as that type of programming comes and goes regularly. I don't know how else I'd be made aware of new drama programming. It's not on going with a regular slot.
> 
> On the other hand, the idents drive me batshit.



You don't get idents on the iPlayer and you can watch and hour long episode of a drama with no adverts.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 19, 2012)

There are no breaks during a drama on the BBC. Only have the iPlayer on a small screen.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 19, 2012)

xes said:
			
		

> Al Jazeera is better than the beeb, it's not perfect, but it does seem to put the news over with a balanced view. For example when there's a riot in London, it doesn't side with anyone, it just says "this is happeneing" unlike the BBC who go out of their way to demonize those who dare stand up against the state and fight back, and go above and beyond the call when sticking up for police violence.



Ok. 
Can you watch online as I don't have a tv?


----------



## xes (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes I think so 

Edit- yes, there is a watch live bit.
http://www.aljazeera.com/

(the onlything which annoys me abouttheir TV coverage, is they don't have the time in the corner, and that sometimes makes me  abit late in the mornings  )


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 8, 2012)

BBC One - Wimbledon live

ok fine.

but...

BBC News channel - Wimbledon live (exactly as shown on BBC One)

meanwhile...

Sky News - Libyan elections, Egyptian parliament, Women's rights in Afghanistan...


----------



## elbows (Jul 8, 2012)

The beeb can no longer get things right that should be well within their comfort zone.

Saudi princesses for example. One of them is trying to claim asylum in the UK, but the BBC appear to have gotten confused as to which one. They've mixed up one called Sara whose dad has never been king, with one called Basma whose dad was king decades ago. Sara appears to be the one who has actually applied for asylum, but the only thing they got right was her name. They've used Basma's photo & biographical info, and have even linked to previous stories where Basma stated her somewhat reform-minded views.


----------



## elbows (Jul 8, 2012)

The BBC fixed their princess error about 5 minutes after I posted that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 8, 2012)

BBC Weekend News at tea time said "Dunblane High Street is empty this evening".  Yes, it's Sunday evening.  I don't know what fleshpots Lorna Gordon is used to, but there's nothing open in the High Street on Sunday after the paper shop shuts at dinner time.  She also said "everyone in Dunblane was watching the tennis".  No, they weren't.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 8, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> BBC Weekend News at tea time said "Dunblane High Street is empty this evening". Yes, it's Sunday evening. I don't know what fleshpots Lorna Gordon is used to, but there's nothing open in the High Street on Sunday after the paper shop shuts at dinner time. She also said "everyone in Dunblane was watching the tennis". No, they weren't.


 
At least she didn't say, 'Dunblane is silent after its latest massacre'.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 8, 2012)

No, at least she didn't say that.  Thankfully she had at least some decency.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 8, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> It just gets worse.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/feedarticle/10295732


----------



## Zabo (Jul 8, 2012)

Trust Expenses: October 2011 - March 2012

As it says: "Getting the best out of the BBC for licence fee payers"

Read on

Chairman £110,000 for 3-4 days a week

Trustees £32,000 for 2 days a week

http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/bbctrust/assets/files/pdf/about/trustees/2012/report_oct11_mar12.pdf


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 8, 2012)

Any thoughts about George Entwistle folks? I know next to nothing about him, but my opinions are generally ruled by Urban monothought consensus


----------



## Zabo (Jul 8, 2012)

And then there's the way they are quite happy to use Police Speak.

" The Metropolitan Police told the BBC: "*A male on a pedal cycle* attempted to enter the security bubble around the torchbearer."

As opposed to: Young kid gets thrown off bike and dragged to the ground by burly police officer.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18756050


----------



## killer b (Jul 8, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> BBC Weekend News at tea time said "Dunblane High Street is empty this evening".


wigan high street was also empty, i can report.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 8, 2012)

So was Swansea High Street, earlier, but it always is anyway, being a shithole


----------



## Raminta (Jul 8, 2012)

1st of May International workers day, vow breaking news on BBC news channel.  New manager of football team appointed  Roy Hodgson, press conference went for hour and over over again repeat.
Very disapointed on that day, as well something I don't like BBC radio 2 from 12 until 16, talking crap and nonsense.


----------



## treelover (Jul 8, 2012)

xes said:


> Al Jazeera is better than the beeb, it's not perfect, but it does seem to put the news over with a balanced view. For example when there's a riot in London, it doesn't side with anyone, it just says "this is happeneing" unlike the BBC who go out of their way to demonize those who dare stand up against the state and fight back, and go above and beyond the call when sticking up for police violence.


 

Do they do that say when the unrest is in Quatar or Saudi, etc?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 8, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> No, at least she didn't say that. Thankfully she had at least some decency.


 
Good old BBC.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 8, 2012)

xes said:


> Al Jazeera is better than the beeb, it's not perfect, but it does seem to put the news over with a balanced view. For example when there's a riot in London, it doesn't side with anyone, it just says "this is happeneing" *unlike the BBC who go out of their way to demonize those who dare stand up against the state and fight back, and go above and beyond the call when sticking up for police violence*.


 
Could we have some examples of this, please?


----------



## elbows (Jul 8, 2012)

treelover said:


> Do they do that say when the unrest is in Quatar or Saudi, etc?


 
There hasn't been enough events in those countries to judge. If we look at Bahrain instead, then they did a reasonable job to start with, but often lapsed when it mattered that they should not. They certainly don't cover every uprising to the level that they did Egypt or Libya.

In any case there is a further complicating dimension when trying to compare their propaganda to that of the BBCs - we are looking at the English language version of AlJazeera, and we'd need to focus a lot more on their arabic channels to do this sort of analysis properly.

As for the BBC, I think its often far more subtler a distortion than Xes suggests. There are some obvious examples where they become somewhat hard to differentiate from the foreign office, and at home there are certain topics that they treat in a notable way.

It winds me up most when something changes politically that alters the tone of their overage overnight. They were in a special tizzy over Russia for a while, then it got toned down. They went totally nuts about Mugabe and then one day the volume changed drastically. Coverage of Saudi Arabia seemed to be tied into a fairly murky agenda about a decade ago and then one day that changed too, although that may have been something to do with Frank Gardener getting shot. And I watched the BBC a lot in the buildup to the Iraq war because they were less predictable then, even calling our own stuff propaganda on at least one occasion. I put this down to the very public splits within the elite about the merits of that particular war. And we saw what happened afterwards, a purge at the top.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 9, 2012)

Raminta said:


> talking crap and nonsense.


 
That's you.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 9, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Any thoughts about George Entwistle folks? I know next to nothing about him, but my opinions are generally ruled by Urban monothought consensus


Did some excellent work on bass, and had perfect pitch.  Not much of a singer, though.


----------



## xes (Jul 9, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Could we have some examples of this, please?


Well, when they thought Ian Thomlinson was a protestor, they was blaming him left right and centre, blaming the crowd for not letting the ambulance through (when that was the police) They didn't conceed their stance until they actually had no other choice. Even after the videos which clearly showed an unprovoked attack, they still stuck with the "brave police" speil.But basiaclly, watch them when they report on a protest. They are always 100% behind the police/goverment, and try to demonise the protestors as much as possible. If there's a peaceful protest, it barely gets a mention. Plus, and you'll have to do your own digging (at work and need to do stuff) but they've been guilty of using old stock footage, not just for protests, but some of the Syria/Egypt/Lybia unrest footage was years old.

Just look at what they say objectivly for a bit, have a game of spot the angle.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 9, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Could we have some examples of this, please?


 
Orgreave.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 9, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> BBC Weekend News at tea time said "Dunblane High Street is empty this evening". Yes, it's Sunday evening. I don't know what fleshpots Lorna Gordon is used to, but there's nothing open in the High Street on Sunday after the paper shop shuts at dinner time. She also said "everyone in Dunblane was watching the tennis". No, they weren't.


 
I saw that and said to Greebo "la rouge is going to be peeved!".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 9, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> That's you.


 
Why are you being unkind to ern?


----------



## Falcon (Jul 10, 2012)

I accidentally tuned into Chris Evans on Radio 2 recently, listened to 10 minutes in which I learned about his recent purchase of a yacht, and him bemoaning a puncture on his Range Rover during a visit to an elite motor sport event (which he learned about from his flunkey, who fixed it while he was quaffing champagne), and switched off.

A few days later I tuned into Radio 4 discussing the proposed runway extension to Heathrow, in which I learned that it was a jolly good thing for Britain. The news that the stuff that the aeroplanes run on is getting too expensive for them to burn, and the stuff that comes out of the back of them now has nowhere to go, as fairly fundamental factors in the story, wasn't mentioned and seems to have eluded the program researchers.

The BBC, as evidenced from the tone and content of its anchor "middle England" programs, appears to have lost any connection with the UK I see when I look out of my window.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 10, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Why are you being unkind to ern?


 
It's too thick for ern.  ern could at least be funny and witty with it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 10, 2012)

xes said:


> Well, when they thought Ian Thomlinson was a protestor, *they was blaming him left right and centre,* blaming the crowd for not letting the ambulance through (when that was the police) They didn't conceed their stance until they actually had no other choice. Even after the videos which clearly showed an unprovoked attack, they still stuck with the "brave police" speil.But basiaclly, watch them when they report on a protest. *They are always 100% behind the police/goverment,* and try to demonise the protestors as much as possible. If there's a peaceful protest, it barely gets a mention. *Plus, and you'll have to do your own digging (at work and need to do stuff) but they've been guilty of using old stock footage, not just for protests, but some of the Syria/Egypt/Lybia unrest footage was years old.*
> 
> Just look at what they say objectivly for a bit, have a game of spot the angle.


 
That's quite a few interesting allegations. I don't think BBC play the blame game, at least not in the way you suggest. I'm not saying occasional editorial bias doesn't slip in there sometimes but they are not Fox or Pravda. Or even Sky. I don't see the BBC as a tool of the Govt and if you recall, there have been plenty of times under New Labour or the current shower, when the BBC has been painted as being biased against the Govt of the time. Look at the whole Gilligan affair, for example.

It's very difficult for the organisation to tread that fine line and present a completely non-partisan (if that's the correct term) approach to current affairs. I still trust their output, when it comes to news reporting. But that's just me.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> That's quite a few interesting allegations. I don't think BBC play the blame game, at least not in the way you suggest. I'm not saying occasional editorial bias doesn't slip in there sometimes but they are not Fox or Pravda. Or even Sky. I don't see the BBC as a tool of the Govt and if you recall, there have been plenty of times under New Labour or the current shower, when the BBC has been painted as being biased against the Govt of the time. Look at the whole Gilligan affair, for example.
> 
> It's very difficult for the organisation to tread that fine line and present a completely non-partisan (if that's the correct term) approach to current affairs. I still trust their output, when it comes to news reporting. But that's just me.


Did you miss the example of Orgreave that Idris gave?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 10, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Did you miss the example of Orgreave that Idris gave?


I'm afraid I don't speak your language. Please engage with someone else.


----------



## elbows (Jul 10, 2012)

There are several different ways of looking at this question.

Many parts of the BBC are not part of the government, but they are part of the establishment.

The views of the BBC will be shaped by their own internal culture, which in this case is going to be heavily influenced by their history, their establishment role, etc.

Add to that the type of people that end up staffing the BBC at various levels. Oxbridge types dominate.

And then there is their international function, which I would find hard not to define as propaganda, especially given historical funding of things like the world service by the foreign office. An argument can be made that they care about their credibility far more than many of the other state-backed media of other countries, and done right this makes it better propaganda. Im sure this is also further balanced and enhanced by a strong feeling in the minds of most that work there that they are indulging in honest journalism of the highest order.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2012)

_Honest objective journalism is the opium of the BBC._


----------



## elbows (Jul 10, 2012)

And AlJazeera is quite similar to the BBC model in more ways than may be apparent. Indeed at their inception their English-language departments had quite a lot of former BBC staffers,although I believe this probably evolved quite rapidly over time. I would certainly not describe AlJazeera as completely free from influence by its hosting state, and Im sure it values its credibility.


----------



## elbows (Jul 10, 2012)

Should also point out that when done right propaganda is not necessarily at odds with truth, Its often about tone and focus as much as substance.

Hands up if you have never seen a BBC news humanoid that came come across as a spook. There are some obvious examples, but since its a subject that goes almost completely undiscussed I don't feel like throwing names out there.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 10, 2012)

elbows said:


> Should also point out that when done right propaganda is not necessarily at odds with truth, Its often about tone and focus as much as substance.
> 
> *Hands up if you have never seen a BBC news humanoid that came come across as a spook.* There are some obvious examples, but since its a subject that goes almost completely undiscussed I don't feel like throwing names out there.


 
More than likely, esp in the 70s & 80s. Wouldn't disagree there.


----------



## elbows (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone remember that rather interesting concept for a BBC program where they explored the world of emergency high-stakes state event management using something of a game-show format?

eg A deadly virus has broken out, and people have been quarantined. They are trying to break out of the hospital. Do you authorise the police to shoot at them? Don't answer too quickly now, heres a civil servant to advise you of the way such balancing acts are considered.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 10, 2012)

elbows said:


> Anyone remember that rather interesting concept for a BBC program where they explored the world of emergency high-stakes state event management using something of a game-show format?
> 
> eg A deadly virus has broken out, and people have been quarantined. They are trying to break out of the hospital. Do you authorise the police to shoot at them? Don't answer too quickly now, heres a civil servant to advise you of the way such balancing acts are considered.


 
I don't remember this. What was it, who devised it? It sounds more like a drama, tbh?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 10, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> I'm afraid I don't speak your language. Please engage with someone else.


 
You've never heard of the BBC's manipulation of the 'Battle of Orgreave' footage from the miners' strike...really?

Louis MacNeice


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 10, 2012)

Louis MacNeice said:


> You've never heard of the BBC's manipulation of the 'Battle of Orgreave' footage from the miners' strike...really?
> 
> Louis MacNeice


 
I haven't, no. I'm dismissing butcher's post, *not* the allegation. I have an open mind and I remember the strike but at the same time, I was 14 and in Ireland - so no, I haven't come across it.


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 10, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> I'm afraid I don't speak your language. Please engage with someone else.


Battle of Orgreave. Miner's strike. BBC reversed order of footage shown, to make it look like the miners had attacked the police first, rather than the other way round. Look it up, its well known.


----------



## elbows (Jul 10, 2012)

Where people go wrong when judging BBC reporting of national politics is political parties - the BBC will be biased in favour of the state and institutions, and various values, not a particular party. Obviously its not always this clear-cut because the agenda of a party in power can become the state agenda, and people at various levels of the BBC may not agree with particular agendas.


----------



## elbows (Jul 10, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> I don't remember this. What was it, who devised it? It sounds more like a drama, tbh?


 
It made use of dramatised footage of the incidents, but the main thrust of the show was a strange mix of game-show and real advisors.

I forgot what it was called, but remembered the presenter so I was able to figure it out. Its this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crisis_Command


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2012)

elbows said:


> Where people go wrong when judging BBC reporting of national politics is political parties - the BBC will be biased in favour of the state and institutions, and various values, not a particular party. Obviously its not always this clear-cut because the agenda of a party in power can become the state agenda, and people at various levels of the BBC may not agree with particular agendas.


Spot on.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 10, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> That's quite a few interesting allegations. I don't think BBC play the blame game, at least not in the way you suggest. I'm not saying occasional editorial bias doesn't slip in there sometimes but they are not Fox or Pravda. Or even Sky. I don't see the BBC as a tool of the Govt and if you recall, there have been plenty of times under New Labour or the current shower, when the BBC has been painted as being biased against the Govt of the time. Look at the whole Gilligan affair, for example.
> 
> It's very difficult for the organisation to tread that fine line and present a completely non-partisan (if that's the correct term) approach to current affairs. I still trust their output, when it comes to news reporting. But that's just me.


 
I'm not sure that they've even tried to "tread that fine line" many times in the last 30 years. Idris and butch mentioned Orgreave, but you can find examples of poor/pro-establishment reporting running through the Beeb's history - footage of rioters at Notting Hill lobbing stuff at the Old Bill, with footage of the OB driving their cars and vans at the rioters only "found in the vaults" back in the '90s. Footage at Wapping edited so that what got broadcast was police on the defensive and protesters attacking, which didn't reflect the reality most of the time, as most of the "attacks" on the OB were retaliatory, usually due to them cavalry-charging protestors and getting baton-happy. Same with footage of the Brixton, St. Pauls and Brum riots and fuck knows how many other actions by members of the public.
I watch their output, but I don't *trust* it.


----------



## elbows (Jul 12, 2012)

And so its all over for Bush House.

I recommend watching the 3 minute audio-photo thing that accompanies the story, it has the right atmosphere and some of the comments are relevant.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-18801251


----------



## elbows (Jul 12, 2012)

Article moaning about the World Service cuts, which I consider quite hilarious for all the wrong reasons:

http://opendemocracy.net/ourbeeb/cl...ly-respected-voice-of-britain-is-getting-fain

Includes a typical example of the doublethink that leaps out and slaps me in the face whenever I read about this sort of thing, in the form of a quote from William Hague:

“should remain an articulate and powerful voice for Britain in the world, and a trusted provider of impartial and independent news.”

A voice for Britain and yet somehow impartial, chinny reckon.


----------



## savoloysam (Jul 12, 2012)

What is it with this respect your elders stuff at the moment? It's all over the schedule. Life if shit enough for millions of people as it is without daily reminders, that we're all going to get sick, old and die one day.

How thoroughly depressing.


----------



## elbows (Jul 12, 2012)

< generationally bitter mode on >

The baby boomers are getting old enough to start thinking about really old age, and are preparing to get exactly what they want out of it at the expense of everyone else. It matters so much more now that it affects them, see.


----------



## treelover (Jul 23, 2012)

Its looking like for BBC News really 'bad news' stories like the again emergent Eurozone crisis aren't going to get in the way of the wonderful Olympics...


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 24, 2012)

*LATEST NEWS: Olympic torch visits fictional London borough of Walford in special live section of BBC soap EastEnders*

I couldn't find anything about this important news item on either cnn.com or the guardian's wesbite*  *


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 24, 2012)

every time i seem to switch it on it's full of the same royal/olympic bollocks

good morning pyongyang


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 25, 2012)

elbows said:


> Anyone remember that rather interesting concept for a BBC program where they explored the world of emergency high-stakes state event management using something of a game-show format?
> 
> eg A deadly virus has broken out, and people have been quarantined. They are trying to break out of the hospital. Do you authorise the police to shoot at them? Don't answer too quickly now, heres a civil servant to advise you of the way such balancing acts are considered.


 
Was that the one where the twat who ran a chain of sushi restaurants wouldn't give authorisation for an airliner shootdown and they crashed into the House of Commons? I lol'ed.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 25, 2012)

Simon Woodroffe?  With the pants at half mast, and brightly coloured socks?


----------



## teahead (Jul 25, 2012)

Sure the bbc News has its problems (occasional propoganda, laughable cultural agendas, fillers and irrelevance from time to time), but it's up to you how you use its information. If you want balance in your understanding of the world, you need to go and find it for yourself. News output isn't some kind of teat with good and bad 'brands' (unless you're insisting on behaving like a baby).

What's really sad is the idea that somehow 'freedom of the press' is sacrosanct. Broadcast media - transmitted and in print - is in trouble because of the way economics has shaped the market since the 70's, alongside all the cultural effluence that's risen to the surface with Leveson.

For a piece of real crap, look at this.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/greenslade/2011/sep/27/ivan-lewis-leveson-inquiry

Guy sounds like a soapboxer for the Holy Guild of Apothecaries...

Licensing would be complicated. It probably works best in medicine. But no one's held to account for the damage done by the Press and of course no one could finance a private action. What _doesn't_ work in news journalism is the _market_ model. There's no substantial checks and balances to 'news reporting' so it's free to cater to its own perceived interests relatively undisturbed.

R3, and maybe R6, would be a loss no? Thankfully, people who are demanding about the they listen to tend to worry less about the authority of the individual planning the output (except at shit parties).


----------



## elbows (Jul 25, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> Was that the one where the twat who ran a chain of sushi restaurants wouldn't give authorisation for an airliner shootdown and they crashed into the House of Commons? I lol'ed.


 
Damn I think I missed that one!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 25, 2012)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Did you miss the example of Orgreave that Idris gave?


 


krtek a houby said:


> I'm afraid I don't speak your language. Please engage with someone else.


 
Do please try reading my language then : the information about Orgreave posted earlier really *is* worth taking on board, there's plenty of raw material available online showing how misleading (to say the least!) was the BBC's contemporary take on it.




			
				krtek a houby said:
			
		

> I'm dismissing butcher's post, *not* the allegation. I have an open mind and I remember the strike but at the same time, I was 14 and in Ireland - so no, *I haven't come across it*.


 
Take a look -- worth a bit of your time, seriously


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 25, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Battle of Orgreave. Miner's strike. BBC reversed order of footage shown, to make it look like the miners had attacked the police first, rather than the other way round. Look it up, its well known.


 
Serious shit that was


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 26, 2012)

Privately educated obxbridge girl/full-time anti-social security campaigner/part-time Newsnight political editor Allegra Stratton on her program last night argued that _all_ the cuts have to be _defended_ by labour from now on and they need to find a political method to sell _even more_ as part of their approach to the next general election, and they have to do this because the cuts are a) working and b) massively popular.


----------



## shifting gears (Jul 26, 2012)

Their Olympic coverage on News24 is now almost constant. 

Countless international conflicts around the globe taking place as we speak, a financial crisis worsening by the day, and I switch news24 on after my dinner and all I can see is a succession of tenuous Olympic links. 20 mins and counting without any semblance of actual 'news'. 

FFS. Idiots.


----------



## shagnasty (Jul 26, 2012)

shifting gears said:


> Their Olympic coverage on News24 is now almost constant.
> 
> Countless international conflicts around the globe taking place as we speak, a financial crisis worsening by the day, and I switch news24 on after my dinner and all I can see is a succession of tenuous Olympic links. 20 mins and counting without any semblance of actual 'news'.
> 
> FFS. Idiots.


Yes i was welcomed by a screen on my freeview about retuning the box to get the coverage of the games .I am not really looking forward to these games


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 26, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Privately educated obxbridge girl/full-time anti-social security campaigner/part-time Newsnight political editor Allegra Stratton on her program last night argued that _all_ the cuts have to be _defended_ by labour from now on and they need to find a political method to sell _even more_ as part of their approach to the next general election, and they have to do this because the cuts are a) working and b) massively popular.


 
That's total shit on any level -- even as a way of arguing a neo-Thatcherite/neo-Blairite point, it hits the fail button on any kind of persuasiveness..

When she was at the Guardian, she was fuckin crap then as well, but better (well a bit) at covering her ultraTory tracks ...


----------



## miktheword (Jul 26, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Privately educated obxbridge girl/full-time anti-social security campaigner/part-time Newsnight political editor Allegra Stratton on her program last night argued that _all_ the cuts have to be _defended_ by labour from now on and they need to find a political method to sell _even more_ as part of their approach to the next general election, and they have to do this because the cuts are a) working and b) massively popular.


 


saw that last night, she even prefaced the above comment b) with 'and a lot of our viewers won't like this but,'...massively popular /resonate with many etc


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 27, 2012)

Speaking of Stratton, the Daily Heil refers to her as "Leftist" but then, anyone who isn't a member of the YBF is "Leftist" to them. But the Heil says it's because she wrote a biography of the Miliband brothers. Yeah, that nails her colours to the mast. 


> Has the BBC created a conflict of interest clash by appointing the Leftist Allegra Stratton as Newsnight’s new Political Editor? The Guardian political correspondent was deemed more appealing than BBC veteran John Pienaar for the post. Stratton has signed a book deal with Simon & Schuster for a biography of the Miliband brothers, which she is co-writing with former Labour spin doctor Lance Price. ​
> ​http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/article-2066907/Warning-shot-Cameron-lobby-ban.html


----------



## elbows (Aug 6, 2012)

They certainly did their bit for the riot response, where the seriousness with which they take their 'responsibilities' was often on full display.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-19111720




> England riots one year on: Culprits jailed for 1,800 years
> 
> In an interview with BBC London to mark a year since the riots, the Crown Prosecution Service's chief prosecutor Alison Saunders backed the swift and tough justice meted out to culprits.
> She said: "One thing we also learned in the disorder is that if we can get people in court fast and get them sentenced it acts as a deterrent - it made people think twice.
> ...


 
The beeb certainly did more than their fair share of amplifying that message.


----------



## elbows (Aug 6, 2012)

Their scientific 'analysis' leaves much to be desired these days if this is anything to go by:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-19144464




> The day I watched Curiosity being built in a clean room at Nasa's Jet Propulsion Laboratory in Pasadena last year, the rover's six wheels were lying on one work bench while the chassis stood on another and *it was hard to believe the white-suited engineers could make sense of the maze of tubes and cabling*.
> But what they've created now stands on the red soil of Mars - and it's in one piece. In the hallway of a JPL building we were shown a full-size replica. Walking around it made me realise something difficult to grasp from the pictures and video: *this is a beast of a machine, a kind of cosmic Humvee with instruments instead of weapons.*


----------



## rekil (Aug 7, 2012)

Paul Moss ‏@BBCPaulMoss said:
			
		

> Just arrived #Chile for mass protest expected Wednesday. Economists insist inequality reducing - not fast enough for opposition apparently.


I can smell his report already from here. Unless he's being a bit tongue in cheek about bullshitting economists.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 7, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-19156183


----------



## shifting gears (Aug 7, 2012)

weepiper said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-19156183



*pukes


----------



## treelover (Aug 7, 2012)

Something strange in the comments, the posters criticising the OG's and pointing out the riots could happen again, that conditions haven't changed, are being described by a fair few others as 'rightwingers'!


----------



## shifting gears (Aug 7, 2012)

treelover said:


> Something strange in the comments, the posters criticising the OG's and pointing out the riots could happen again, that conditions haven't changed, are being described by a fair few others as 'rightwingers'!



Sounds more like business as usual? 

Arses/elbows etc


----------



## treelover (Aug 7, 2012)

'My son's been working as an olympic steward for nearly a month now and still hasn't been paid. Lord knows how he would survive if he wasn't living with us. Benefits stopped the moment the work started.'

not all enjoying it then...


----------



## treelover (Aug 21, 2012)

The BBC are reporting on the balance of payments issue, all the 'experts' seem to be from the right such as Ruth Porter of the IEA, positing 'solutions', like more cuts, deregulation, tax cuts, etc,


----------



## albionism (Aug 26, 2012)

And still they continue to suck satan's cock with this newsworthy story.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-19379501


----------



## JimW (Aug 26, 2012)

albionism said:


> And still they continue to suck satan's cock with this newsworthy story.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-19379501


It's a coded message to local sleeper cells to take appropriate action.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 26, 2012)

albionism said:


> And still they continue to suck satan's cock with this newsworthy story.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-19379501


 
Oh look, they've left the kids in the pub with the nanny again


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 10, 2012)

> "I've ended up in tears on the phone to my electricity company when their saying you've got to pay this and I'm saying I physically can't," said Danielle Tarrier.


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-19511637

Did he really say "when their saying" and not "when they're saying"?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2012)

John Humphries - anti union shit head - He was interviewing Brendan Barber - basically couldn't stop himself uttering anti-union cliches - Barber was pretty good tbf

and I found myself agreeing with the Tories  the BBC is biased - it's anti-union


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 10, 2012)

Radio? TV? Marty?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Radio? TV? Marty?


 Today on Radio 4 this morning


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 10, 2012)

marty21 said:


> Today on Radio 4 this morning


Ta.


----------



## treelover (Sep 10, 2012)

marty21 said:


> John Humphries - anti union shit head - He was interviewing Brendan Barber - basically couldn't stop himself uttering anti-union cliches - Barber was pretty good tbf
> 
> and I found myself agreeing with the Tories  the BBC is biased - it's anti-union


 

I heard that, nothing wrong with robust interviewing, Paxo does that, this was just smearing..


----------



## JimW (Sep 20, 2012)

Just looking at the headlines and accompanying pieces on the anti-globalisation strike in India and of course the BBC manages a full-on market apologia at every turn, including a special from their Dehli correspondent making it crystal clear, titled "Why good economics can make for bad politics" i.e. we don't even remember political economy any more.
.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't watch a lot of TV so perhaps my memory is being selective, but is there a current of sexism at the BBC? For example, there was great emphasis on the two recently murdered police officers being women, and a recent article about the expansion of domestic abuse legislation relegated the fact that a significant proportion of cases were of men suffering domestic abuse to one or two lines in a sidebar on the website.


----------



## savoloysam (Sep 20, 2012)

Quartz said:


> I don't watch a lot of TV so perhaps my memory is being selective, but is there a current of sexism at the BBC? For example, there was great emphasis on the two recently murdered police officers being women, and a recent article about the expansion of domestic abuse legislation relegated the fact that a significant proportion of cases were of men suffering domestic abuse to one or two lines in a sidebar on the website.


 
I think you're right.

They also pulled the female heart strings on the shootings in France by going to the family's home town and interviewing the local mums to get an emotional response.

Now I dislike kids at the best of times, I have very little time for them but even I was brought to tears by the story of the young child hiding motionless and afraid to move for more than 8 hours. You don't need to be female and a parent to understand that kind of horror.


----------



## Garek (Sep 20, 2012)

Just given up after 15 mins of trying to watch Vikings. Painful to watch. It was all about feelings this, and evocative that. There were fancy camera angles and mood setting music. 

FOR FUCKS SAKE I WANT HISTORY. You can have style and substance but Christ, there has to be some balance. You can't just bury the substance under a massive pile of fluff. 

In fact for that matter why does everything have to personality led and gimmicky?


----------



## JimW (Sep 20, 2012)

Garek said:


> Just given up after 15 mins of trying to watch Vikings. Painful to watch. It was all about feelings this, and evocative that. There were fancy camera angles and mood setting music.
> 
> FOR FUCKS SAKE I WANT HISTORY. You can have style and substance but Christ, there has to be some balance. You can't just bury the substance under a massive pile of fluff.
> 
> In fact for that matter why does everything have to personality led and gimmicky?


So true. Have been reasonably pleasantly surprised by a couple of BBC4 things that were shaping up to be this sort of shit but then turned out to be not all that bad in the end, but still a long way back from twenty years ago.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2012)

JimW said:


> So true. Have been reasonably pleasantly surprised by a couple of BBC4 things that were shaping up to be this sort of shit but then turned out to be not all that bad in the end, but still a long way back from twenty years ago.


and twenty years ago was a long way back from 40 years ago.


----------



## JimW (Sep 20, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> and twenty years ago was a long way back from 40 years ago.


Probably more what I mean. Seems like they spotted that people enjoyed, say, John Romer's personality as he presented his shows as well as the history, then did the usual focus group shite of trying to fake that.


----------



## treelover (Sep 25, 2012)

BBC journo discussing euro crisis on a package about France, notes that ''it is like other European states where expensive welfare states are the problem and must change''


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 1, 2012)

The 2000th US soldier has died in the Afghan conflict, the beeb 'news' 24 helpfully reports. 

Just waiting for the bit where they balance the report by giving the number of Afghan soldiers and civvies killed......I'll get back to you on that - we're onto the Ryder Cup now


----------



## JimW (Oct 3, 2012)

Big old round-up on how exactly the BBC parroted the government line on the NHS bill: http://www.opendemocracy.net/ourbee...eport-on-two-years-of-censorship-and-distorti


> Having spent a number of days researching BBC coverage of the NHS, the picture which emerges should be of deep concern for both the BBC and the public. For whatever reason – and there are a number – it appears the BBC made a concerted effort to follow the government line, censor critical facts, bury fundamental elements of the reforms and present opposition to the bill in an intentionally limited and shallow manner. Their requirement to report impartially appears to have been fundamentally breached.
> To avoid receiving a stock BBC response – ‘_we covered the issue thoroughly with 146 articles including both critics and those in favour’_ – considerable time has been spent researching the BBC’s coverage from 1 May 2010, just before the Coalition took office, to 1 April 2012, shortly after the bill was passed. Due to the difficulties of searching within radio and broadcast material without substantial time and resources, the focus has been primarily, but not exclusively, the output of BBC Online, both news and analysis (blogs have been excluded, though their material appears similarly limited).


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 3, 2012)

treelover said:


> BBC journo discussing euro crisis on a package about France, notes that ''it is like other European states where expensive welfare states are the problem and must change''


*That almost goes without saying now, doesn't it?  "Of course" pensions are too expensive. etc.*


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't know how I got such big font there, but I like it and it's staying.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## youngian (Oct 3, 2012)

JimW said:


> So true. Have been reasonably pleasantly surprised by a couple of BBC4 things that were shaping up to be this sort of shit but then turned out to be not all that bad in the end, but still a long way back from twenty years ago.


 
I agree, the first two episodes were well worn territory but the stuff of Canute's and later Danish rule was very interesting and largely unknown to me.


----------



## JimW (Oct 3, 2012)

youngian said:


> I agree, the first two episodes were well worn territory but the stuff of Canute's and later Danish rule was very interesting and largely unknown to me.


Cheers for the review, I might go ahead and snag it then.


----------



## JimW (Oct 3, 2012)

dp.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 3, 2012)

treelover said:
			
		

> BBC journo discussing euro crisis on a package about France, notes that ''it is like other European states where expensive welfare states are the problem and must change''


 


danny la rouge said:


> *That almost goes without saying now, doesn't it? "Of course" pensions are too expensive. etc.*


 
I missed treelover's particular example but I've caught plenty of similar so I'm not being naive or apologist.

But was the quote above a *direct* quote -- spoken straight onto air by a BBC journalist? (Nick Robinson?  ).

Was no effort at all made to pass it off as a point of view held by someone else? Not that the latter would excuse it anyway.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 3, 2012)

Just been reminded earlier up this thread of John Humphries' blatant rightwingery, which has been rising in sheer obviousness for years. Sooner he retires the better, the blustering Tory arsehole.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 4, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> I missed treelover's particular example but I've caught plenty of similar so I'm not being naive or apologist.
> 
> But was the quote above a *direct* quote -- spoken straight onto air by a BBC journalist? (Nick Robinson?  ).
> 
> Was no effort at all made to pass it off as a point of view held by someone else? Not that the latter would excuse it anyway.


I didn't hear that particular one, but I, like you, have heard many like it. I wouldn't be at all surprised if Nick Tory-boy Robinson was saying expensive welfare states were "the problem" now. It's amazing how quickly the repositioning occurs. We may have naively thought the banks were the problem, but we have always been at war with East Asia: before the banking crisis, pensions were "unaffordable" already, so imagine how much more so the "reality" of the unaffordability of the welfare state will be presented to us.

Here in Scotland, the Scottish Labour leader, Johann Lamont, just recently told us that personal care in old age, for example, was an "unaffordable luxury".

http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/home-news/the-day-that-scottish-labour-died.19003932

http://www.heraldscotland.com/mobil.../labour-still-lost-in-the-wilderness.19018488

http://www.heraldscotland.com/polit...rming-the-better-together-campaign.2012096355

http://newsnetscotland.com/index.ph...ned-over-labour-threats-to-free-personal-care

Labour in Scotland is in big trouble on this. And it has seriously damaged the No to Independence campaign (called "Better Together").  How much it is damaged remains to be seen.


----------



## Garek (Oct 4, 2012)

I didn't see it so my post is based on twitter but Panaroma featured an in depth report on how the government is privatising the NHS, how this is a massive step to the breakdown of the welfare state, how the poor will suffer and in some area life ex...

...oh, no, sorry, I'm wrong it was about *NIGERIAN HEALTH TOURISTS HAVE COME TO STEAL YOUR MEDSIN*


----------



## Mr Smin (Oct 4, 2012)

The panorama was lightweight on it's topic but it's more interesting that you contrast it with not featuring the privatisation. That hadn't occurred to me.

As an aside, health tourists do exist and giving free treatment to the relatively wealthy (people who can afford long haul air travel) is not, IMO, a good thing.


----------



## Turboprop (Oct 4, 2012)

*why the bbc is going down the pan*


Damn! And I thought it was because I cancelled my TV licence and got rid of my telly well over a year ago! Telly is shit these days.


----------



## framed (Oct 4, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Just been reminded earlier up this thread of John Humphries' blatant rightwingery, which has been rising in sheer obviousness for years. Sooner he retires the better, the blustering Tory arsehole.


 
One of the most quoted opinion pollsters by BBC is YouGov...

I read recently that Humphries is a fcuking shareholder in YouGov - conflict of interest surely?


----------



## savoloysam (Oct 4, 2012)

Sorry folks, "Sir Jimmy Fiddles Kids" has proved it's always been down the pan.


----------



## treelover (Oct 4, 2012)

JimW said:


> Big old round-up on how exactly the BBC parroted the government line on the NHS bill: http://www.opendemocracy.net/ourbee...eport-on-two-years-of-censorship-and-distorti


 

this is exactly how they were during the inception of the welfare reforms...


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 10, 2012)

BBC reporting scrutinised after accusations of liberal bias



> The BBC's news coverage of religion, immigration and Europe is to be scrutinised in an independent review following accusations of liberal bias.
> 
> Lord Patten, the BBC Trust chairman, said the review was an acknowledgment of "real and interesting" concerns from some quarters about the impartiality of the BBC's news coverage.
> 
> The corporation has long faced accusations of liberal and leftwing bias from politicians and other sections of the media.


 
Patten's 'independent' BBC Trust has another go at it.


----------



## Firky (Oct 10, 2012)

My BBC local headlines tonight included what dress Kate was wearing today and where she bought it from.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 16, 2012)

Main news: why did so many people not BOTHER to vote.


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Main news: why did so many people not BOTHER to vote.


 
It got dark too early, and people were afraid of being accosted by unreliable BBC journalists lurking in the bushes.


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2012)

The Chief Rabbi BBC Thought for the day 'we are on air - stop being open and honest!' gaff is worthy of a few eyebrow wiggles today. Its mostly being discussed on the Gaza thread but I'll post a story about it here for the sake of completeness.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2012/nov/16/bbc-apologises-chief-rabbi-jonathan-sacks-gaza


----------



## xes (Nov 16, 2012)

firky said:


> My BBC local headlines tonight included what dress Kate was wearing today and where she bought it from.


you left us all dangling for like a MONTH, what was the dress like and where did she get it FFS!!! This shit is so important to the ordinary people....


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2012)

And which Kate? Moss? Beckinsale? Bush? Hudson? Middleton?  The Great?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 16, 2012)

elbows said:


> It got dark too early, and people were afraid of being accosted by unreliable BBC journalists lurking in the bushes.


Why and how did they fail to legitimate us?


----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 16, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> they should provide subtitles for her


 

Kirsty Wark, Kirsty bloody Wark!


----------



## Anudder Oik (Nov 16, 2012)

Couldn't help noticing how the BBC ran (not) the tragic story of the murder of a baby of one of their own worker's in Gaza. It was included discretely as just a line in a wider article whereas in Barcelona the free papar called 20 minuts ran it on the front cover.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 16, 2012)

Anudder Oik said:


> Couldn't help noticing how the BBC ran (not) the tragic story of the murder of a baby of one of their own worker's in Gaza. It was included discretely as just a line in a wider article whereas in Barcelona the free papar called 20 minuts ran it on the front cover.


You missed the bit where they said strikes killed militants  -they later edited to militants and children. For real. It was even worse than the sidelining of it.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-berkshire-20555704

Why the fuck is this news?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 30, 2012)

weepiper said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-berkshire-20555704
> 
> Why the fuck is this news?


 
It isn't.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 9, 2012)

Conveniently missing out any mention of racist shit Patrick Moore's politics


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 9, 2012)

It said that he had controversial views on immigration and Europe. Declining to speak ill of the dead isn't unique to the BBC.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 9, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> Conveniently missing out any mention of racist shit Patrick Moore's politics


 
"Stubbornly old-fashioned" they said earlier.


----------



## jakethesnake (Dec 9, 2012)

Boris -lovable buffoon/evil tory cunt- Johnson on Radio 4's Loose Ends yesterday and Eric fucking Pickles on Dessert Island Discs today...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2012)

Superdupastupor said:


> Robert Peston


 
If only his impeccable contacts within Whitehall were matched with an ear to The Underground then he might not have been burgled last night


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 20, 2012)

jakethesnake said:


> Eric fucking Pickles on Dessert Island Discs today...


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 26, 2012)

Headline news today? Shoppers go shopping


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

savoloysam said:


> Headline news today? Shoppers go shopping


No, no, the headline is LOTS of shoppers go, um, shopping. Lots of them. Shedloads.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 27, 2012)

I say they're shit for this article about unused medicines in Scotland:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-politics-20846190

In particular for this lovely section from the health spokesman Jim Hume(libdem), subtly making a dig that people on medicines long-term are sponging off the taxpayer :



> Lib Dem health spokesman, Jim Hume, said these costs did not take into account the value of the medicines being wasted, or the cost of prescribing them in the first place. He said many people were also throwing out unused prescriptions rather than returning them to the pharmacy.
> Mr Hume added: "NHS staff need to regularly review the medicines that a patient is on. This is a proactive measure which could cut costs and improve health by ensuring patients are receiving appropriate treatment.
> *"Patients can do their part by ensuring that they don't take out repeat prescriptions and then not use them.*
> *"This means visiting your GP if you're unsure about the need for your repeat prescription. With taxpayers footing the bill, we should do what we can to reduce it.*"


 
Sod off Jim Hume. Medicines keep people alive - prescriptions aren't sponging off the taxpayer. MPs and MSPs on the other hand...


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 27, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> No, no, the headline is LOTS of shoppers go, um, shopping. Lots of them. Shedloads.


 
A bit like when a lot of people celebrated Christmas the day before? LOTS of people. Shedloads?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 27, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> No, no, the headline is LOTS of shoppers go, um, shopping. Lots of them. Shedloads.


 
I think the tone of the piece should have been more reflective of the hardship we all faced when we were unable to buy stupid shit for over _24 hours_ thanks to the deranged followers of a dead hippie terrorist from two thousand years ago and the strength of character we showed by leaping straight in the car and heading down to our local retail parks to spew forth money like a hanged man voids his bowels at the first chance we got.

You know, a feel good story about how much of a hurry we're all in to stock up on stuff to backfill our graves with.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 27, 2012)

The BBC will be running that one next year Frank....


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 28, 2012)

Today's contribution from the BBC - for the following reasons:

It's a non-news article reporting the glaringly obvious low levels of literacy & numeracy in prison inmates
It's pro-conservative
It's pro-workfare, dressed up as doing the inmates a favour
Prisoners are painted as good-for-nothing wastrels draining the taxpayer coffers dry with their idleness
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-politics-20852685


> Scottish Conservative leader Ruth Davidson said: "These findings show just how acute the problem is with prisoners lacking basic skills in maths and English.
> "That severely hampers their chances of securing employment when they are released, not to mention the fact they also have a jail term under their belt.
> *"This is why we need to introduce full-time work* and training for prisoners as soon as possible."
> 
> Ms Davidson added: "They are gaining nothing from stewing in their cells and watching TV all day when they could be making a positive contribution."


 
The Scottish Prison service has maintained that due to changes in the measurement methods used to determine literacy & numeracy levels, these figures cannot be compared on a like-for-like basis with previous estimates (which put literacy levels at around 50%).


----------



## Diamond (Dec 28, 2012)

Excellent piece from the Beeb's man in Delhi on the horrific Delhi gang-rape, which sadly now also encompasses murder:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-20765364

I have just returned from Mumbai following a short trip for a friend's wedding.  This story was the only topic in town, page after page of every newspaper devoted to it.  Good to see that it registers over here and tremendous reporting to boot.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 28, 2012)

Diamond said:


> Excellent piece from the Beeb's man in Delhi on the horrific Delhi gang-rape, which sadly now also encompasses murder:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-20765364
> 
> I have just returned from Mumbai following a short trip for a friend's wedding. This story was the only topic in town, page after page of every newspaper devoted to it. Good to see that it registers over here and tremendous reporting to boot.


It's nice to know they can still do good reporting, I just wish they'd do more of it.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 29, 2012)

Another good piece from Biswas:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-20863860


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 31, 2012)

And the BBC decides to be a government propaganda machine (obviously the new year resolution there) by printing Iain Duncan Smith vitriol on the Universal Credit System:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-20873180

BBC reporter: if fraud and error under Labour really cost £10bn, why is this government only seeking to reclaim £300m, around 3%? Did you not think to check this? What about the other 97%, if that's being written off or can't be reclaimed, why?


----------



## Frank Merton (Dec 31, 2012)

I find it fascinating that no matter where in the world I go people everywhere think it's the press's job to report the news in such a way as to reinforce their politics.

People, learn that unless you are seriously introspective and self-critical, your politics is pretty much controlled by your genes and your background.  People need to get in the habit of reading press reports they don't like just as much as possible, and avoid finding excuses for dismissing them.  True, reporters are also biased, but the damn truth is there are usually a dozen "right" views on every issue.  Perspective, perspective, perspective


----------



## elbows (Dec 31, 2012)

There is a slice of truth in that but the way you've described it is a crock of shit in several places. A dozen right views on every issue my hairy arse. Dozens of factors maybe, but thats not the same thing. And personally as I've aged I have gained more perspective, and a boatload of accompanying waffle, but that doesnt automatically prevent a very specific stance from forming in my mind, especially when I read unfiltered, unchallenged government horseshit that lacks perspective via the BBC.


----------



## Frank Merton (Dec 31, 2012)

elbows said:


> There is a slice of truth in that but the way you've described it is a crock of shit in several places. A dozen right views on every issue my hairy arse. Dozens of factors maybe, but thats not the same thing. And personally as I've aged I have gained more perspective, and a boatload of accompanying waffle, but that doesnt automatically prevent a very specific stance from forming in my mind, especially when I read unfiltered, unchallenged government horseshit that lacks perspective via the BBC.


I guess I'm just full of it.


----------



## elbows (Dec 31, 2012)

What are the 11 other right answers to that question?


----------



## Frank Merton (Dec 31, 2012)

elbows said:


> What are the 11 other right answers to that question?


I dare say most issues have at least a dozen perspectives from which one can look at them.  In fact, most issues have as many perspectives as there are people looking, so I don't plead hyperbole.

That has always been something of a mystery to me -- why is it that most people are either "left" or "right" fairly consistently on a broad range of issues.  This happens all around the world.  There are obviously personality traits that lead to this sort of consistent leaning.

Of course how one stands is most often determined by one's interest in the matter.  It always amazes me how everyone always manages to find their group in the right and the other group in the wrong, or the tax they must pay unfair but the tax someone else has to pay completely fair.


----------



## elbows (Dec 31, 2012)

Tribal snorefare.


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 21, 2013)

Is the BBC London-centric?

Note the orange areas of severe weather on the map, and the chosen locations for the BBC to report about severe weather:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21121138


----------



## elbows (Feb 14, 2013)

Fucking James Purnell is going back to the BBC as director of all thing sulfurous or something:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2013/feb/14/james-purnell-to-rejoin-bbc


----------



## Quartz (Feb 14, 2013)

And on a vast salary.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 23, 2013)

this from today's story on a Vagas gunfight


"Kenneth Cherry Jr, 27, known as Kenny Clutch, was driving a Maserati when a gunman in a Range Rover opened fire into the car early on Thursday.
The Maserati then struck a taxi, which exploded, killing the driver and passenger inside, as well as Cherry.
Authorities have launched a multi-state _*manhunt*_ for the Range Rover."


----------



## treelover (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone watching Newsnight?, they have a special on about the future of benefits and it is so biased:, Lilley is on it as is the hard right author of 'The welfare state we are in'', the counter view is provided by LP MP Kate Green and the G/P/Spirit Level's Katie Pickett, *Allegra Stratton questioning Mark Hoban, has just asked , ''couldn't you have gone further with benefit cuts given the financial situation and suggested spending was still too high...

What is it with N/N?, they have even had authored pieces on by the inventor of Workfare in the U.S..


*might have been Stephanie Flanders...


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 7, 2013)

But they don't report benefit fraud...


----------



## Firky (Mar 7, 2013)

This Week: The Cheeky Girls talking about people coming from Romania to claim benefits. Portillo is looking at them like they're skidmarks on a hotel towel and Andrew Neil looks a bit scared.


----------



## treelover (Mar 8, 2013)

They, the C/G's are not stupid, sad to see them slagging off the benefit system here..


----------



## treelover (Mar 8, 2013)

CyberRose said:


> But they don't report benefit fraud...


 

Sorry, don't understand the post...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 8, 2013)

elbows said:


> Fucking James Purnell is going back to the BBC as director of all thing sulfurous or something:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2013/feb/14/james-purnell-to-rejoin-bbc


 
Can you spell "sinecure"?


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 8, 2013)

CyberRose said:


> But they don't report benefit fraud...


 
Who don't? Newsnight?

Perhaps they leave that to papers like the Mail, which use 'benefit fraud' as if the term is

(a) rampantly widespread and a real serious crisis !!!!1!
and as if it's
(b) a term that's a factual description of something



ETA : Not saying the BBC's coverage of this subject is any good, but just questioning CyberRose's post  here ...


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 9, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Who don't? Newsnight?
> 
> Perhaps they leave that to papers like the Mail, which use 'benefit fraud' as if the term is
> 
> ...





treelover said:


> Sorry, don't understand the post...


While I can forgive WoW for questioning my post, you're the one who bloody watched the programme!
That was a quote from one of the pundits on the show who was talking about media bias and, ironically for your post, seemed to accuse the BBC of left wing bias (along with the Guardian etc) for the types of media who won't, for example, report on benefit fraud stories because it doesn't fit in with their narrative, while those on the right (like the Mail) will only report on the negative aspects of benefits for the same reason.
This ain't my view just repeating the guy on the programme.
One thing I did pick up on was that the headline figure was we spend one third (or was it two thirds?) of all our tax money on benefits (which includes pensions) but then proceeded to have a programme mainly about unemployed benefits (this was picked up by one of the pundits)


----------



## elbows (Mar 18, 2013)

Fuck off with this BBC headline 'Iraq: The Spies Who Fooled the World'

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21786506

What an odd version of 'the World' that is!


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 18, 2013)

Just clicked expecting to see the Peter Taylor byline - wasn't disappointed.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 18, 2013)

That headline is misleading, I wonder why?


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 1, 2013)

The disingenuous bastards gave Di Canio a blog on their website, never once challenged his views in interview and spent his years at Swindon portraying him as a zany maverick. They have only just now, apparently, noticed his self proclaimed and long held fascist views.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 1, 2013)

lagtbd said:


> The disingenuous bastards gave Di Canio a blog on their website, never once challenged his views in interview and spent his years at Swindon portraying him as a zany maverick. They have only just now, apparently, noticed his self proclaimed and long held fascist views.


And posted an article claiming Di Canio is upset by being portrayed as a fascist in the media
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21994889


----------



## treelover (Apr 1, 2013)

Whatever the BBC failings are, and they are legion(especially on benefit issues) they don't support any kind of fascism, or are even blasé about it and they are famously "not neutral on multi-culturalism".


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 1, 2013)

treelover said:


> Whatever the BBC failings are, and they are legion(especially on benefit issues) they don't support any kind of fascism, or are even blasé about it and they are famously "not neutral on multi-culturalism".


Where did the BBC make this famous declaration?


----------



## sihhi (Apr 1, 2013)

treelover said:


> Whatever the BBC failings are, and they are legion(especially on benefit issues) they don't support any kind of fascism, or are even blasé about it and they are famously "not neutral on multi-culturalism".


 
It is pro-multicultural but as a whole anti-immigrant - see its reporting of Romanian and Bulgarian workers, or the Panorama on immigrants wheeling out a retired councillor to say we were right to accept the Uganda Asians but this lot are too much, or the Panorama on council tax which fingered multi-occupancy homes full of immigrants only paying one council tax as the root of the problem in local authority finance.


----------



## sihhi (Apr 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Where did the BBC make this famous declaration?


 
It's what Sky News guy Jeff Randall says an executive told him once.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 1, 2013)

Exactly. And the email he received was both informal (not on behalf of the BBC) and a terrible mix of understandings of multiculturalism, multi-racialism and diversity.


----------



## sihhi (Apr 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Exactly. And the email he received was both informal (not on behalf of the BBC) and a terrible mix of understandings of multiculturalism, multi-racialism and diversity.


 
It's always been a murky quote origin is here:



> He goes over to his files to find a print-out of an email he received from a "very senior BBC person" while he was an employee there. Carefully obscuring the name of the sender, he shows it to me: "The BBC internally is not neutral about multiculturalism. It believes in it and promotes diversity, let's face up to that." Randall says: "I'm amazed he put that down. What happened next was the BBC ran into a horrible brick wall when Trevor Phillips, the Chief Rabbi and then George Alagiah, its own British-Asian reporter, came out and said actually this headlong dash for multiculturalism is creating a divided society.


 
It happened after the controversies about immigration asylum seekers was big at the time as were the riots in the northern cities, Randall thought they should have been tougher on immigrants:



> In 2003, I was fighting an internal battle to bring more balance to the BBC's coverage of immigration. I felt that some of its reporters had been programmed to promote the benefits of cultural diversity as an incontrovertible fact. Fed up with what he perceived to be my subversion, one of the BBC's most senior figures sent me an email: "The BBC internally is not neutral about multiculturalism. It believes in it and promotes diversity. Let's face up to that."


Does anyone know who the actual executive was. Also what did Phillipps, Alagiah and Rabbi Sacks actually say?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 6, 2013)

Trevor Phillips, the Chief Rabbi and George Alagiah walk into a bar...


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 6, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Trevor Phillips, the Chief Rabbi and George Alagiah walk into a bar...


 
and the barman says... "Bloody hell George, it's normally Sophie Raworth that comes in with a big pair of tits."


----------



## JimW (Apr 10, 2013)

I know I shouldn't be surprised but had to comment on this drivel from the hagiography package, on the right-to-buy policy: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-22077190
Not only does he keep pretending to speak for a strawman Karl Marx he's almost certainly never read, he has the cheek to push the line that it was selling off council houses that created communities with a 'vibrant' social mix, whereas all i read was that it was having a significant section of the population have access to social housing that meant you'd have teachers living next door to shop-floor workers, quite apart from the houses meaning waged and non-waged workers were anywhere near anyone else rather than in some slum anyhow.
ETA: Oh, and a muso called Fabian and some incomer architect who's cashed in agree they are better for the communtiy than the povos who preceded them.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 10, 2013)

JimW said:


> I know I shouldn't be surprised but had to comment on this drivel from the hagiography package, on the right-to-buy policy: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-22077190
> Not only does he keep pretending to speak for a strawman Karl Marx he's almost certainly never read, he has the cheek to push the line that it was selling off council houses that created communities with a 'vibrant' social mix, whereas all i read was that it was having a significant section of the population have access to social housing that meant you'd have teachers living next door to shop-floor workers, quite apart from the houses meaning waged and non-waged workers were anywhere near anyone else rather than in some slum anyhow.
> ETA: Oh, and a muso called Fabian and some incomer architect who's cashed in agree they are better for the communtiy than the povos who preceded them.


The author of that piece is the brother of Stephen Milligan, who died in mysterious circumstances with an orange in his gob and a bin liner over his head.


----------



## JimW (Apr 10, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> The author of that piece is the brother of Stephen Milligan, who died in mysterious circumstances with an orange in his gob and a bin liner over his head.


I recall that, took his commitment to getting his daily vitamins a touch too far is all, I'm sure.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 14, 2013)

This morning, the big questions, BBC1, Nicky Campbell:



> Is opposition to gypsies racist?


 
Not



> Is opposition to jews racist?


 


> Is opposition to black people racist?


----------



## andysays (Apr 14, 2013)

Don't worry, if the pilot goes well he'll be moving on to those crucial issues in coming weeks


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't think you could say the BBC is stridently pro multi-culturalism, but it is strongly pro diversity and is bound as a public body to an equality duty.

Doing stuff which should be normal gets the world in a tis. A certain section of the population claims it's positive discrimination gone mad when anyone other than a white person presents a programme.


----------



## Kidda (Apr 14, 2013)

Andrew Neil on The Sunday Politics has actually just said ''Mick Phillpot, the man who set fire to his children'' 





butchersapron said:


> This morning, the big questions, BBC1, Nicky Campbell:
> 
> 
> 
> Not


I love the Big Questions


----------



## J Ed (Apr 14, 2013)

Kidda said:


> I love the Big Questions


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 14, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Andrew Neil on The Sunday Politics has actually just said ''Mick Phillpot, the man who set fire to his children''


 
In what way didn't he?


----------



## ymu (Apr 14, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> In what way didn't he?


He's not been accused or convicted of that crime. They all died of smoke inhalation, not burns.


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 14, 2013)

sihhi said:


> It is pro-multicultural but as a whole anti-immigrant - see its reporting of Romanian and Bulgarian workers, or the Panorama on immigrants wheeling out a retired councillor to say we were right to accept the Uganda Asians but this lot are too much, or the Panorama on council tax which fingered multi-occupancy homes full of immigrants only paying one council tax as the root of the problem in local authority finance.


 
I noticed when I worked there for a few months in 2007 that being pro-multicultural did not extend still to their hiring policies.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 14, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> In what way didn't he?


 
In that he poured petrol on his floor in the house they were sleeping in, not onto them. It's sloppy journalism.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 14, 2013)

weepiper said:


> In that he poured petrol on his floor in the house they were sleeping in, not onto them. It's sloppy journalism.


Not sloppy i don't think, very very deliberate. Like this other one of his:



> Excellent report C4 News on Brum bombers. Triumph for MI5. All unemployed, like 7/7 terrorists. Britain really does bombers on benefits.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes. Sloppy not the right word I guess


----------



## Kidda (Apr 14, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> In what way didn't he?


 
What he should have said (and did so in a conversation afterwards) ''Mike Phillpot, the man who set fire to his house''. Which is the facts.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 14, 2013)

The Tory backed I'm in love with maggie only makes it no.35, is played in full by bbc radio 1


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 15, 2013)

Today, new at 6 george aligiah (private school)

"the govt says people on benefits should only be on the same income as the average earnings"

Seriously. I.e all people on benefits are on 20 grand plus.


----------



## andysays (Apr 15, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Today, new at 6 george aligiah (private school)
> 
> "the govt says people on benefits should only be on the same income as the average earnings"
> 
> Seriously. I.e all people on benefits are on 20 grand plus.


 
I would imagine that many people on benefits would be prepared to listen to any amount of patronising shit from George Aligiah in return for average earnings.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes, people can get £20k on benefits - if they claiming lots of benefits. Some might only be eligible for a single benefit, they're sure as hell not going to get £20k a year.

Plus having the same benefit cap in the SE as in Orkney really isn't going to help anybody.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 15, 2013)

As pointed out elsewhere, the '26k is the average earnings' is disingenuous as it's the average earnings for an _individual_, not for a household, yet the benefits cap figure applies to the whole household.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 15, 2013)

weepiper said:


> As pointed out elsewhere, the '26k is the average earnings' is disingenuous as it's the average earnings for an _individual_, not for a household, yet the benefits cap figure applies to the whole household.


Plus they make out that everyone on benefits is getting that much when many aren't, and people are already struggling. 

This from the same people who voted themselves a payrise...


----------



## readergirl (Apr 16, 2013)

BBC Fucking Neoliberals up the arse of the Government.


----------



## readergirl (Apr 16, 2013)

They are the biggest lot of Benefits Bashers aggh.


----------



## frogwoman (May 2, 2013)

"buddhists are pacifists, so why are they attacking muslims"


----------



## seventh bullet (May 2, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> buddhists are pacifists


 






_The Thmil are Mara and will be annihilated_.

The article actually sets out to dispel the widely-believed arrant nonsense that Buddhism is non-violent.  Or to be more accurate, ignorance of how it is practiced in countries where it has deep roots, relationships with elites and the rationalisation of behaviours which are contrary to its principles.


----------



## frogwoman (May 2, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> _The Thmil are Mara and will be annihilated_.
> 
> The article actually sets out to dispel the widely-believed arrant nonsense that Buddhism is non-violent. Or to be more accurate, ignorance of how it is practiced in countries where it has deep roots, relationships with elites and the rationalisation of behaviours which are contrary to its principles.


 
i know it was actually a lot better than what i was expecting based on that tagline


----------



## treelover (May 4, 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151690449507009&set=oa.472203329493664&type=1&theater

Well over a 1000 at the 99% protest in Trafalgar Square, absolutely nothing on the BBC

or other media for all that.


----------



## treelover (May 4, 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200637112182545&set=p.10200637112182545&type=1&theatre

photo set here.


----------



## bi0boy (May 24, 2013)

Jon Sopel is wearing glasses


----------



## weepiper (May 24, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> "buddhists are pacifists, so why are they attacking muslims"


 

Some buddhists being pacifists yesterday


----------



## JimW (May 24, 2013)

Provided the heterodox context for some exciting Chinese peasant millenarianism too: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Lotus_Rebellion


----------



## William of Walworth (May 24, 2013)

Completely expectedly, Nick Robinson's recent 'reporting' on the Woolwich killing has amounted to a blatant Tory Party PPB, plenty of big boosts for Cameron, May and the Govt in nearly everything he was saying ...


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 24, 2013)

seventh bullet said:


> _The Thmil are Mara and will be annihilated_.
> 
> The article actually sets out to dispel the widely-believed arrant nonsense that Buddhism is non-violent. Or to be more accurate, ignorance of how it is practiced in countries where it has deep roots, relationships with elites and the rationalisation of behaviours which are contrary to its principles.


 
My grandad used to piss himself laughing whenever he heard someone say about Buddhists being at all pacifistic. Having spent some time in Burma, he knew they could be and were exceptionally violent in the name of their belief system at times.  He didn't have much good to say about the Burmese Muslim minority either, mind.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 24, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Some buddhists being pacifists yesterday


 
They're auditioning for the next Doctor Who werewolf episode.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 1, 2013)

Are these cuts?



> BBC  paid £25m in severance payments to 150 senior managers in the three years to December 2012


 
(They should re-employ as as sub-editors)


----------



## sihhi (Jul 9, 2013)

Stephanie Flanders, daughter of actors, St Paul's Girls graduate, chief of BBC economic reporting was close friends with both Ed Miliband and Ed Balls at university.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 14, 2013)

From the BBC's guide to Stage 18 of the TdF:



> *Keep an eye on: Sammy Sanchez. * If the Spanish climbing specialist has lost ground on the time trial, he may have to throw caution to the wind if he is chase a spot on the podium.


 
He's not even in the TdF this year. 3.7bn quid/year and that's the best you can do? You utter fucking charlatans.


----------



## treelover (Jul 15, 2013)

Did the BBC News report on the Durham Miners Gala? there were big name speakers, world class brass bands, and many many thousands of people there, a significant event.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 15, 2013)

the beeb never reports on it. iirc Ed Milliband went last year and even that didn't get a beeb report that I can remember.

There was a write up in the Morning Star obvs


/dc


----------



## treelover (Jul 16, 2013)

> *BBC Breakfast's Stephanie McGovern: I was seen as 'too common for telly'*
> 
> Business presenter says she received put-downs from some colleagues and abuse from viewers due to her Teesside accent
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2013/jul/16/bbc-breakfast-stephanie-mcgovern


 


> McGovern complained that she regularly received abuse from viewers about her accent and that one BBC manager told her: "I didn't realise people like you were clever."


 

Ffs, now the BBC's attitude to benefit claimants, etc becomes a little clearer.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 19, 2013)

fucksake.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 19, 2013)

> McGovern complained that she regularly received abuse from viewers about her accent and that one BBC manager told her: "I didn't realise people like you were clever."


This explains so much of the dumbing down of programming.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 20, 2013)

The coverage of Shale gas has been apalling. The BBC line seems to be that its not great to live next to it but its going to save us all. Come on America and come on George get the subsidies flowing.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 22, 2013)

the world waits.  does it, does it really?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 22, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> View attachment 37301
> 
> the world waits. does it, does it really?


 

all those people burying their dead and rebuilding shattered lives in that chinese earthquake zone are waiting with bated breath


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 22, 2013)

a south sudanese family, waiting for food aid news of the royal baby.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm sure people in Syria are sitting on the edge of their destroyed seats


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 23, 2013)

the bbc is eating itself.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 23, 2013)

"world celebrates royal birth"


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 23, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> View attachment 37301
> 
> the world waits. does it, does it really?


 
Yes.

Look at this photo feature - In pictures: World celebrates royal birth

So that's four pictures of inanimate objects and two pictures of a few people British people in mournful huddles. No pictures of anyone celebrating anything.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 23, 2013)

also, what department is more important, BBC News, or BBC World News?  I assume BBC News is a subset of BBC World News, but the lack of geographical indicator in BBC News suggests simply that it contains all the news there is.  But surely BBC World News also contains all the news there is, seeing as we're currently restricted to living on one planet.  Perhaps BBC News actually includes an Interplanetary News Department and is therefore the bigger, more important one.

I just don't know anymore care.


----------



## stavros (Jul 23, 2013)

Newsnight last night had two royalists to one republican last night, plus one perplexed American saying it was the only interesting thing about the UK.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 23, 2013)

First world problems:

"Now I'm wondering if I made a mistake by not getting the word out sooner. I fear the royal couple will choose for their new son the same name my husband and I have selected for ours - a name that has to me felt so special and private."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-23425905


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 26, 2013)

"People get a taxi from one place to another"

...fails to mention: they didn't give a tip


----------



## shagnasty (Jul 26, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Yes.
> 
> Look at this photo feature - In pictures: World celebrates royal birth
> 
> So that's four pictures of inanimate objects and two pictures of a few people British people in mournful huddles. No pictures of anyone celebrating anything.


In the picture of the London Eye you can see lightning ,so even gods celebrating


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 26, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> First world problems:
> 
> "Now I'm wondering if I made a mistake by not getting the word out sooner. I fear the royal couple will choose for their new son the same name my husband and I have selected for ours - a name that has to me felt so special and private."
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-23425905



For fucks sake! 

I know the website is going to shit, but have they really sunk this low. Just who do they thinks cares about the name of some journo's baby? A waste of pixels.


----------



## treelover (Jul 30, 2013)

> *BBC programme on welfare reforms broke impartiality and accuracy rules*
> 
> The Future of the Welfare State, presented by John Humphrys, failed to back up controversial views with statistics, says trust
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/media/2013/jul/30/bbc-welfare-reforms-impartiality-john-humphrys


 
this is very significant, we should all contact the BBC to ask them how they are going to address benefit issues in the future.


----------



## elbows (Aug 1, 2013)

> *The BBC has apologised after an image of Prince William with an obscene doodle drawn on his head was shown on BBC Breakfast.*
> It was spotted by viewers who then tweeted a freeze frame of the image.
> A statement from the BBC said the image was shown "fleetingly" within a comedy promotional video.
> "We failed to spot the offending material within it. We apologise for this." it said.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-23534961
I note that earlier on the 'most popular' table on their site had the story at number 1 and titled 'BBC apologises for penis doodle' but they have now changed it to 'BBC apologises for William doodle'.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 1, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> someone suggested a new thread on this and i thought i'd start one, post your examples of bbc bullshit here ...


 
How about putting up mockups of a dead child's body?

I don't think the National Enquirer even sinks that low.


----------



## emanymton (Aug 1, 2013)

elbows said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-23534961
> I note that earlier on the 'most popular' table on their site had the story at number 1 and titled 'BBC apologises for penis doodle' but they have now changed it to 'BBC apologises for William doodle'.


That is probably the best bit of TV on the BBC for years.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 10, 2013)

> Police say 26 officers were injured during violence in Belfast city centre on Friday night linked to a republican parade.


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-23622949

The violence was coming from the loyalist protestors, not the republican paraders. You'd never know that by the headline on the main page though.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 10, 2013)

weepiper said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-23622949
> 
> The violence was coming from the loyalist protestors, not the republican paraders. You'd never know that by the headline on the main page though.


 
They must have just changed it:

*26 police officers injured during Belfast parade protests*
Twenty-six police officers are injured during loyalist protests in Belfast city centre, as demonstrations are held against a republican parade


----------



## weepiper (Aug 10, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> They must have just changed it:
> 
> *26 police officers injured during Belfast parade protests*
> Twenty-six police officers are injured during loyalist protests in Belfast city centre, as demonstrations are held against a republican parade


 

oh yeah, so they have. Someone on twitter screenshotted it - my quote was from the front page but they've changed that too


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 10, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-23614142

"MBA (Masters of Business Arts)university course fees"

Sorry what? MBA stands for Master of Business Administration. I thought even their interns should know this.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 11, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-23614142
> 
> "MBA (Masters of Business Arts)university course fees"
> 
> Sorry what? MBA stands for Master of Business Administration. I thought even their interns should know this.


 
Well, they *tell* us it stands for "Master of Business Administration", but in my experience it actually stands for Management is Bloody Awful, as most of the MBAs I've met had the man-management skills of a freeze-dried shrimp.


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 17, 2013)

Paddy O'Connell was presenting a debate at lunch time on fracking. Most of the debates are narrowly framed but this one was particularly bad. I was only half listening for most of it but I heard the host phrase the question along the lines of "Do you think Quadrilla should continue their work of given into the protestors?" The host (who only yesterday was talking about his neutrality) later on suggested that local people weren't worried about the fracking but the protests and that's why they wanted it to stop. He then held a discussion between a Professor of geo something and a protestor. I don't think he could of said "professor" anymore often or sounded more dismissive of the protestor.


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 22, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-23780581?ocid=socialflow_twitter_bbcworld



> Susan Manning liked vodka - it was easier to hide. "If you put vodka in certain drinks, you can't really smell it," said her daughter, Casey Major, in a courtroom in Fort Meade, Maryland, last week.
> She also liked rum and beer - and, really, whatever was in the house.
> When she got pregnant for the second time, friends and family had mixed feelings. One relative, Debra Van Alstyne, testifying in court, said: "At first I said, 'Oh great.' Then I thought, 'Oh no.'"
> At the time, Major was 11. Sitting in the witness stand, Major, now 36 and a homemaker who lives in Oklahoma City, counted on her fingers - adding up the weeks that her mother was pregnant - and drinking. She put her hands in her lap.
> ...


 
_



_


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2013)

sihhi said:


> Stephanie Flanders, daughter of actors, St Paul's Girls graduate, chief of BBC economic reporting was close friends with both Ed Miliband and Ed Balls at university.


...and now she moves to what has been described as her spiritual home - JP Morgan.


----------



## Remus Harbank (Sep 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> ...and now she moves to what has been described as her spiritual home - JP Morgan.


I couldn't believe when I read this last night – puts her economic reporting in a new light


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 28, 2013)

Most of her job was done by Robert Peston anyway, so meh.


----------



## treelover (Sep 28, 2013)

There is a memorial for the 'Dead of ATOS' going on just now outside Parliament on College Green, the BBC News Teams can't miss it, yet I don't think there has been any coverage at all, I may be wrong though, anyone seen any?

I've just used the search on their website, and for some reason nothing about ATOS comes up...


----------



## treelover (Sep 28, 2013)

Btw, Paul Mason has jumped ship from Newsnight, gone to Ch4 in a senior position


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 28, 2013)

treelover said:


> There is a memorial for the dead of ATOS going on just now outside parliament on college green, the BBC news teams can't miss it, yet I don't think therehas been any coverage at all, I may be wrong though, anyone seen any?
> 
> I've just used the search on their website, and for some reason nothing about ATOS comes up...


The BBC does a sterling job of not reporting on issues the state doesn't want reported. So don't expect them to turn up.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 28, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> The BBC does a sterling job of not reporting on issues the state doesn't want reported. So don't expect them to turn up.



Even worse, they do a great job of not reporting stuff that they *assume* the state won't want reported.

What they used to do on nods and winks between the HO and FCO, and senior Beeb management, now gets done as a form of self-censorship by Beeb middle-management.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Sep 28, 2013)

On the other hand the BBC is only to happy to be the loyal sychopant of the state as witnessed by the BBC and the long overdue demise of the great witch thatcher and the arrival of the latest royal parasite


----------



## Humberto (Sep 28, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Even worse, they do a great job of not reporting stuff that they *assume* the state won't want reported.
> 
> What they used to do on nods and winks between the HO and FCO, and senior Beeb management, now gets done as a form of self-censorship by Beeb middle-management.


 
To deviate from what the press communications wing of the executive requires would be controversial and actually having INDEPENDENCE, which the BBC does not have.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 29, 2013)

Humberto said:


> To deviate from what the press communications wing of the executive requires would be controversial and actually having INDEPENDENCE, which the BBC does not have.


Unfortunate, but probably true.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 29, 2013)

Humberto said:


> To deviate from what the press communications wing of the executive requires would be controversial and actually having INDEPENDENCE, which the BBC does not have.


There's little to indicate that any greater independence would bring a different line. It pisses in the same pot as the state, it just thinks it's better.


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 29, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> There's little to indicate that any greater independence would bring a different line. It pisses in the same pot as the state, it just thinks it's better.


The bbc is the pot


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 29, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> The bbc is the pot


I rather think we're the pot barney.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 29, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> The bbc is the pot



The Beeb is the state's cock.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2013)

would that make ITV the balls?


----------



## treelover (Sep 29, 2013)

Nothing on the main BBC channels about the massive protest which is happening in front of their noses, the old eastern bloc comes to mind

live feed here

http://bambuser.com/v/3966078


----------



## teqniq (Sep 29, 2013)

Fucking disgusting, nothing on the Graun either and the OB estimate 40.000 people which is bound to be conservative. Thanks treelover


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 29, 2013)

Norman Smith BBC political correspondent claims Tory private security told them not to film demo from outside Tory conference centre. So they didn't. Nor have they reported the fact they were told not to film. 

@BBCNormanS


----------



## teqniq (Sep 29, 2013)

What? They have not long moved their base of operations to Manchester and they still can't report on it? 

Go on you know you want to:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/complaints/complain-online/


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 29, 2013)

Reading from bottom to top.


*norman smith* ‏@BBCNormanS
Also to be clear. I was stopped by security staff who said they had been told by police not to allow access. No reason was given #cpc13

*norman smith* ‏@BBCNormanS
For clarity. I was stopped from filming "Live" for @BBCNews Channel from conf centre overlooking #nhs299 demo #cpc13

*norman smith* ‏@BBCNormanS
Unfortunately security at #cpc13 won't allow us to film #nhs299 demo outside conference centre #magnacarta #gloriousrevolution


----------



## teqniq (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't know whether to laugh or cry


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 29, 2013)

*Zoe Sky Producer* ‏@ZoeSkyProd
Security at #cpc13 says can't approach the fence inside conference centre in case you 'antagonise the protesters'


----------



## teqniq (Sep 29, 2013)

It's on their Manchester site article and stills only, but not the national one:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-24286582


----------



## treelover (Sep 29, 2013)

Its on all the national media now, short excerpts though


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 29, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> would that make ITV the balls?



With Channel 4 the perineum, and 5 being the arsehole.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 30, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> With Channel 4 the perineum, and 5 being the arsehole.


And Sky? The foreskin?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 30, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> And Sky? The foreskin?



They *are* that useless!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2013)

foreskins are useful!

sky would be like the arsepubes


----------



## ska invita (Sep 30, 2013)

Amusing:
http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ch-shadow-health-6116581#.UkmnL1g5Mwg.twitter

Manchester anti-cuts march: Andy Burnham attacks BBC coverage of 50,000-strong protest
30 Sep 2013 17:01

The shadow health secretary has written to Lord Patten, BBC Trust chairman, to express his dismay at the "cursory coverage" in BBC news bulletins of the protest in Manchester, which took place on the opening day of the Conservative Party conference.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 4, 2013)

classic!


----------



## elbows (Oct 8, 2013)

The Director General has been spouting about the future.



> "I want the BBC of the future to have a much closer relationship with audiences," he said, in a speech delivered in the BBC Radio Theatre at Broadcasting House, the corporation's central London headquarters. "We should be treating them like owners not just as licence fee payers. People should not be saying 'the BBC', but 'my BBC', 'our BBC'."



http://www.theguardian.com/media/2013/oct/08/tony-hall-bbc-digital

As you would probably expect, I see no meaningful substance to this ambition at all.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 8, 2013)

frogwoman said:


>


Is that dot communist in the picture?


----------



## treelover (Oct 8, 2013)

elbows said:


> The Director General has been spouting about the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Obviously that doesn't include disabled claimants, unemployed, scroungers, etc


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 10, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Is that dot communist in the picture?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 11, 2013)

BBC cuts survey – A poor poll poorly reported



> The problem is that the BBC’s coverage highlights the findings that the poll has not measured well – which on the whole are good for the government – and almost completely ignored the more robust results, which are bad for the government.
> 
> The web coverage of the poll (by Mark Easton, who I should say I have always respected) starts by saying:
> 
> ...


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 14, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-24517595

"The 2013 Nobel Prize in economics has been awarded to Eugene Fama, Lars Peter Hansen and Robert Shiller"

No BBC, there is no such thing.

That'll be the The 2013 Sveriges Riksbank Prize in Economic Sciences in Memory of Alfred Nobel then.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 20, 2013)

Turned on radio last night ( tuned to radio 4 as smooth 70s seems to have gone off air) grayston perry was just finishing his Reith lecture and informing his simperingly luvvie audience how though his pots now sell for thousands he once made pots which were far more affordable " and sold for the equivalent of a weeks dole money". 
 My digital radio needs to be wrapped in bubble rap if it is to survive this sort of thing.


----------



## xes (Oct 22, 2013)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...-shelves-Panorama-expose-of-Comic-Relief.html



> The documentary is understood to examine how the charity allegedly invested £150 million of its funds for up to eight years, before handing the money to the causes for which it had been raised.
> 
> Some of the money was allegedly invested in tobacco firms and an arms company.
> 
> ...


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 22, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-23614142
> 
> "MBA (Masters of Business Arts)university course fees"
> 
> Sorry what? MBA stands for Master of Business Administration. I thought even their interns should know this.



And again

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-24618786

"Master's in Business (MBA)"


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 30, 2013)

More shit
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03hhvsy


----------



## weepiper (Oct 30, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> More shit
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03hhvsy



Oh for FUCK's sake.


----------



## treelover (Oct 30, 2013)

Its relentless, something must be done about the BBC


----------



## JimW (Oct 31, 2013)

The thought the journo wants to end on in this article about non-contract Italian youth working on the black is that the bosses are victims too: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-24734058


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 11, 2013)

Main headline:

* Philippines devastation is 'bedlam'*

*The Philippine Red Cross says the devastating Typhoon Haiyan has created "absolute bedlam" as rescuers try to reach survivors.*


Really? It's bedlam over there is it?

Reminds me of this:


----------



## Favelado (Nov 11, 2013)

.


----------



## treelover (Nov 20, 2013)

Protest against the BBC at Media City Salford, just look at that building, we paid for it,

and the banners for The Voice' looks sinister.


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 5, 2013)

BBC news "sales of card board boxes are a good indicator of the state of economy and this cardboard factory is busy"


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 5, 2013)

It's Rachel Reeves vs Nick Ferrari on Question Time tonight. I dont' know whether to watch it or have a wank and go to bed.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 6, 2013)

Awesome Wells said:


> It's Rachel Reeves vs Nick Ferrari on Question Time tonight. I dont' know whether to watch it or have a wank and go to bed.



I can see why you wouldn't want to have a wank *while* watching it.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 6, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I can see why you wouldn't want to have a wank *while* watching it.


Nick Ferrari is horny.

Sorry, by horny I mean nasty overbearing ignorant and massively bigoted


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 19, 2013)

*London's Apollo Theatre's roof collapses*


No. The ceiling collapsed. If the roof had collapsed it would be much worse.


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 20, 2013)

"Drummer Rigby" has been changed overnight to "Fusilier Rigby" What's all that about then?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 21, 2013)

No coverage nor discussion of the foodbank debate on Wednesday. No mention on Any Questions - quelle surprise!


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 21, 2013)

Awesome Wells said:


> No coverage nor discussion of the foodbank debate on Wednesday. No mention on Any Questions - quelle surprise!


They showed the whole debate live didn't they?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 21, 2013)

savoloysam said:


> "Drummer Rigby" has been changed overnight to "Fusilier Rigby" What's all that about then?



Difference between rank (fusilier - old designation for "rifleman" that the fusilier regts kept for tradition's sake), and designation (drummer).  Expecting the meeja to know this stuff, when most of them haven't got a clue about the military, is a bit like expecting them to be self-aware enough to realise what a bunch of cunts they are!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 21, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> They showed the whole debate live didn't they?



They did.  Excellently emetic and enraging it is, too!


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 7, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-25336448 lol


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 7, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-25628009

er yeah and, so what? A lot of people might be disabled which means they have life threatening conditions which mean they have to go to hospital all the time, but would prefer to stay at home  doesn't mean they're all taking the piss, "the issue of repeat visits!" fucks sake beeb


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 7, 2014)

Isn't Blue Robbo doing some kind of 'Truth about immigration' docubollocks tonight? So I hear.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 9, 2014)

Awesome Wells : John Crace doesn't mess about with his review here ...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 9, 2014)

Indeed ...


> It wasn't immigration that the country needed to be discussing in the 1990s and 2000s so much as why the financial institutions were being given free rein to destroy the economy with so little comeback and why governments have been so reluctant to collect taxes from the largest corporations and the wealthiest individuals. All of which Robinson ignored. As do the politicians. Which is why a genuine debate about immigration is beyond both of them.


 source above


----------



## treelover (Jan 10, 2014)

I note that Jonathan Portes who as a co-author of the report in the early 2000's on which N/L based its decision to open the borders with no restrictions to the accession countries still argues that immigration is a net benefit to the Uk and while there had been 'casualties', it was necessary for the U.K economically and to progress. He also likened it to the end of the coal mines: that although there had been some sad consequences for mining communities, the closures and subsequent importation of coal were ultimately for the good of the nation, nice liberal, eh?


----------



## treelover (Jan 10, 2014)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Indeed ...
> source above




isn't that a separate issue?


----------



## J Ed (Jan 10, 2014)

treelover said:


> I note that Jonathan Portes who as a co-author of the report in the early 2000's on which N/L based its decision to open the borders with no restrictions to the accession countries still argues that immigration is a net benefit to the Uk and while there had been 'casualties, it was necessary, he also likened it to the end of the coal mines:, that although there had been some sad consequences for mining communities, the closures and importation of coal were ultimately for the good of the nation, nice liberal, eh?



Right-wing Labourites like saying shit like that because it lets them allude that people who are against neoliberalism are racists


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 10, 2014)

J Ed said:


> Right-wing Labourites like saying shit like that because it lets them allude that people who are against neoliberalism are racists



It's a commonly used tactic.


----------



## kraepelin (Jan 11, 2014)

I leave the bbc alone since they broadcast saints and sinners

Cunts


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Jan 14, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Difference between rank (fusilier - old designation for "rifleman" that the fusilier regts kept for tradition's sake), and designation (drummer).  Expecting the meeja to know this stuff, when most of them haven't got a clue about the military, is a bit like expecting them to be self-aware enough to realise what a bunch of cunts they are!




This the meejea whores were any good at their job they would question what the government feeds them rather than just regurgitating and parroting it as the government wants them see everything from The Falklands through The Miners strike to Iraq WMD's and war, the bankster bailout to todays slash 'n' burn job on services and benefits and everything in-between


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 23, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-25849628


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 23, 2014)

"Young adults living at home" (i.e. sharing with parents)

wtf does "living at home" mean? I live at home. If I lived with my parents I would be living in my "parents home"


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 23, 2014)

Also that cringeworthy expression: 'Bank of Mum and Dad'


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 23, 2014)

Local BBC is the worst. Radio Bristol for instance panders to such a narrow minded curtain twitching demographic that i've rung up and complained during their stupid morning phone before. It's hosted by a guy called John Darvall who has more than a touch of the Partridge about him, particularly when he's joined by a female presenter/pundit/anchor. 

They pander to simple minded attitudes regarding benefits. In one discussion with someone called 'Pam' who claimed her son in law - the fater of her grandkids and a sick benefit claimant of some kind - wasn't too sick to work, after John asked her "if you could look at him, could he work?"

They question nothing. They spout 'facts' at so superficial a level it becomes propaganda and when that point is put to them, they shurg it off as if it were akin to conspiracy thinking. 'The BBC isn't biased, what nonsense!' 

But when they report on the supposed falling unemployment, they never explain what the figures mean. Instead local business figures and politicians come on to champion the accepted line: austerity is working, growth is happening, jobs are happening. Just this morning they were talking up the latest so called drop in unemployment as the second biggest drop since records began. This was followed by mentioning Dyson are taking 3000 people on. But no mention of what these jobs are like or what that supposed fall in unemployment means.


----------



## treelover (Jan 23, 2014)

BBC local radio here used to be very good, but it is changing, more tabloid, more like you describe, the licence fee is increasingly looking contested, by me, anyway


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 23, 2014)

There's just no hint of even the possibility of a different point of view. No room to discuss anything. No question that 'Pam's' son in law - the fucking father of her grandkids - might have genuine health issues. If he's fit enough to breed... It's forever like this. Right across the BBC network. When Nicky Campbell gives ALec Shelbrooke an hour to discuss, freely, his welfare cashcard bullshit, not ONCE is he asked any question that deals with even the merest practicality of the idea. Instead the producer feeds in only people tha tsupport this nonsense, culminating in a salivating James fucking Delingpole. It is a lost cause.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 23, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> "Young adults living at home" (i.e. sharing with parents)
> 
> wtf does "living at home" mean? I live at home. If I lived with my parents I would be living in my "parents home"


Who fucking cares where people live? As long as they have somewhere, safe and secure. Who gives a shit, and who are these people that agree to be filmed like this? 

There's that bizarre and grotesque 'Sun Sea And Suspiciuos Parents' nonsense which I am convinced - I pray- is fake. These people agree to go on a holiday trailed by BBC wankers and act surprised when their parents turn up to tell them they drink too much? Give me a break. 

And what a world these fucking preening cunts live in. Objectionable gap year permatan shallow creatures bragging about shagging around and puking into their own piss in some gutter. I hate society!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-25849628


Tbf, I had a theory like that too. Everyone I knew grew up very thin, all our houses were only heated in one room, and we were permanently cold.  When I moved into a centrally heated place 12 years ago, I began to put on weight without any other change in lifestyle. I put it down to the body just not having to use calories to keep warm anymore.

But would agree that the BBC is a fucking great big pile of arse wipe besides


----------



## xes (Jan 23, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Who fucking cares where people live? As long as they have somewhere, safe and secure. Who gives a shit, and who are these people that agree to be filmed like this?
> 
> There's that bizarre and grotesque 'Sun Sea And Suspiciuos Parents' nonsense which I am convinced - I pray- is fake. These people agree to go on a holiday trailed by BBC wankers and act surprised when their parents turn up to tell them they drink too much? Give me a break.
> 
> And what a world these fucking preening cunts live in. Objectionable gap year permatan shallow creatures bragging about shagging around and puking into their own piss in some gutter. I hate society!


Ofcourse programs like that are fake, like the fucking lockup auction shows, and lizard lick bullshit stuff. The name  doccusoup should be a bit of a clue to how real it is.

Nearly started a "why is forbes going down the pan" thread earlier. They've been quoting Srocha Faal articles about tall white aliens


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 23, 2014)

Is it me or does anyone else get irritated when the news come on and say 'President Obama has today....' when for any other country they would say _whose _president they're talking about eg. 'French president Francois Holland has today...' 

I know everyone knows who Obama is but when they say 'President Obama' instead of 'US President Barack Obama' there's a kind of implication that he's _our_ president. Which he aint. Obvs.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 23, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> Is it me or does anyone else get irritated when the news come on and say 'President Obama has today....' when for any other country they would say _whose _president they're talking about eg. 'French president Francois Holland has today...'
> 
> I know everyone knows who Obama is but when they say 'President Obama' instead of 'US President Barack Obama' there's a kind of implication that he's _our_ president. Which he aint. Obvs.



Have you forgotten that you live on Airstrip One citizen?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 23, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Have you forgotten that you live on Airstrip One citizen?



Actually I live in America, brother.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 24, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> Actually I live in America, brother.



Oceania, you ponce!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 24, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Oceania, you ponce!



OK then. But technically, Airstrip One is also Oceania if we must do fictitious geo-political regions.


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 28, 2014)

1.9% growth last year (botched figures no doubt) and the highest in 7 years (what fucking hell those 7 years must have been) and BBC news is having a massive wankathon like it's the second coming or something.

You can just smell the pre-election engineering jism from miles way.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 28, 2014)

> *The temporary pubs - like modern day pop-ups - had interesting names.* In 1814, one was called The City of Moscow to reflect the freezing conditions. "It was very boisterous," Day says. "It was fun, very drunken and there was a lot of cheating people out of money going on."


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-25862141


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25963662



> Rare Twitter username 'stolen'
> 
> The owner of the Twitter username @N claims it has been stolen from him by a hacker.
> Naoki Hiroshima, a software developer from California, has had the Twitter handle @N since 2007.
> In a blog post he said he had previously been offered $50,000 to sell it and people had tried to "steal" it before.


 
how exactly is this news?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 31, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25963662
> 
> 
> 
> how exactly is this news?


*Shakes head* then


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 1, 2014)

Yesterday morning the Centre for Social justice on 5Live asserted that, adorning the walls of prisons in Poland, there are posters saying çome to Margate'. Nicky fucking Campbell then responds by saying "that's an ineresting fact", instead of (correctly) asking for evidence for such a stupid claim. The CSJ mook also reinforced the idea that only benefit claimants are income dependent (we all are, unless we've inherited our wealth or married the landowning progeny of an aristocrat and ge a fat land subsidy to boot). I complained, for all the good it did. What else can I do?


----------



## inva (Feb 1, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25963662
> 
> 
> 
> how exactly is this news?


aren't all usernames equally rare?


----------



## barney_pig (Feb 2, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Who fucking cares where people live? As long as they have somewhere, safe and secure. Who gives a shit, and who are these people that agree to be filmed like this?
> 
> There's that bizarre and grotesque 'Sun Sea And Suspiciuos Parents' nonsense which I am convinced - I pray- is fake. These people agree to go on a holiday trailed by BBC wankers and act surprised when their parents turn up to tell them they drink too much? Give me a break.
> 
> And what a world these fucking preening cunts live in. Objectionable gap year permatan shallow creatures bragging about shagging around and puking into their own piss in some gutter. I hate society!


My daughter was offered a free holiday as a part of a group of girls going on one of these bbc shows, she had far too much sense and self respect to agree, but the promise of free holiday and spending money is attractive to young people not always alive to the consequences of their actions.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 2, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> My daughter was offered a free holiday as a part of a group of girls going on one of these bbc shows, she had far too much sense and self respect to agree, but the promise of free holiday and spending money is attractive to young people not always alive to the consequences of their actions.


I bet the production company ply the kids with drinks and pay for them to go to all the skankiest clubs encouraging them to run around with their bits out. 

Maybe i should just get my wytchfynder general's hat on, but i find it all a bit grubby.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Feb 5, 2014)

There was a brilliant one on Radio 4's PM a couple of nights ago - the PPI mis-selling scandal was alright because the amounts being repaid are giving families windfalls and that may be enough to improve GDP.  

Yay for those banking hucksters!  It all turned out right in the end, no need to focus on the _dodgy scam_ run on the British public.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 10, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-26472423



> Birmingham and Manchester are usually mentioned when the subject of Britain's second city comes up. But is Hebden Bridge - population 4,200 - the rightful owner of the title?


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 10, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-26472423


Its getting like those channel 5 documentaries with a question in the title. The answers always "No".


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 10, 2014)

i think they're competing with the guardian


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 10, 2014)

Hebden Bridge... ffs. I blame these 'ideas' on the Beeb's coke intake.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2014)

lol it barely counts a stable, safe breeding population size let alone a city


----------



## gosub (Mar 17, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/media/mediamonkeyblog/2014/mar/17/noel-edmonds-bbc-takeover


----------



## treelover (Mar 17, 2014)

Newsnight is getting better and the new economics correspondent is the TUC's senior economist Duncan Weldon.

Tories are going ballistic


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 17, 2014)

gosub said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/media/mediamonkeyblog/2014/mar/17/noel-edmonds-bbc-takeover


Have you seen what he looks like these days? That's some fucked up cosmetic work! His beard looks like it was drawn on with biro!

If he owns it then we can expect 24 hours Box Numerology and I Can Fix Broken Britain By Shouting At Councillors (guest starring Carole Malone).


----------



## gosub (Mar 17, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Have you seen what he looks like these days? That's some fucked up cosmetic work! His beard looks like it was drawn on with biro!
> 
> If he owns it then we can expect 24 hours Box Numerology and I Can Fix Broken Britain By Shouting At Councillors (guest starring Carole Malone).



I would post up pictures of derelict blobby land and say we have that to look forward to if he  took over the beeb, but they already did that to Television centre


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 17, 2014)

Is he really trying to do this? He has fuck all chance of succeeding.


----------



## gosub (Mar 17, 2014)

read it in the times at weekend, yep..  waited til it was elsewhere than behind Murdoch's paywall


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh dear I have recently got a new DAB radio mostly for listening to the Beeb. If a bunch of pirates with Noel Edmunds gets to take it over, it won't be worth switching on. Imagine having to put up with adverts in addition to the irritating trailers that they already have. Also Edmunds wants to cut it back. What of worth will be left? There is some BBC television worth watching as well especially BBC 2 and 4 but these will get the chop no doubt.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 17, 2014)

treelover said:


> Newsnight is getting better and the new economics correspondent is the TUC's senior economist Duncan Weldon.
> 
> Tories are going ballistic


"Tory blogger Iain Dale said he did not know why so many were complaining when it was a "dramatic move to the right" compared with the programme's former economics editor Paul Mason."


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 17, 2014)

God it would be like the Joker running the BBC, if the Joker were a bearded right wing cosmic ordered daily mail reader.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 17, 2014)

Going down the pan due to the insidious influence of the Illuminati and no doubt infiltrating alien lizard scum.

Thankfully the resistance was on hand, albeit at 90 degrees, to witness this outrage which the sinister Beeb conspiracists have so far not put up on iplayer. (Strokes chin)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 18, 2014)

I see that cunt Edmonds has been attacking the BBC for spending on the World Service, and on Welsh language content. Wanker.


----------



## fletcher (Mar 18, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> someone suggested a new thread on this and i thought i'd start one, post your examples of bbc bullshit here ...


Chris Eakin (from Rock Ferry originally) on BBC News 24 - drives me totally mad pronouncing words like summary as "Sammary" and Government as "Gavverment" - please stop the pretence!


----------



## fletcher (Mar 18, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i always thought it was because presenters with strong regional accents were prepared to work more cheaply due to their handicap


nah, it's because all the ones with posh accents have either died or emigrated. Or both.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 18, 2014)

fletcher said:


> Chris Eakin (from Rock Ferry originally) on BBC News 24 - drives me totally mad pronouncing words like summary as "Sammary" and Government as "Gavverment" - please stop the pretence!


 
Even thirty years on I'm still really cross about how Simon Groom on Blue Peter used to pronounce 'Auction'. Sometimes I wake in the night in rage.


----------



## Corax (Mar 18, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> I see that cunt Edmonds has been attacking the BBC for spending on the World Service, and on Welsh language content. Wanker.


Totally agree. The sum he quoted as being spent on Welsh language content was ludicrous - but tbh I'm assuming that's because it's probably bollocks. And the World Service is a fucking diamond. 

The whole Edmonds thing is just weird. I keep wondering if someone else is really behind it - like Dom Joly for instance...


----------



## fletcher (Mar 18, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Even thirty years on I'm still really cross about how Simon Groom on Blue Peter used to pronounce 'Auction'. Sometimes I wake in the night in rage.


I sympathise. We all have to sleep somewhere.


----------



## treelover (Mar 18, 2014)

fletcher said:


> Chris Eakin (*from Rock Ferry* originally) on BBC News 24 - drives me totally mad pronouncing words like summary as "Sammary" and Government as "Gavverment" - please stop the pretence!



not far from my area then, bit rough in parts but some large Victorian houses


----------



## treelover (Mar 18, 2014)

> He was born in Northern Ireland and lived at Helen's Bay in County Down, then briefly moved to Spain. His father was a civil engineer.
> He moved to Heswall when he was 12. He learnt to sail with the Fourth Heswall Sea Scouts,[1] sailing at the West Kirby Marine Lake. He left Calday Grange Grammar School in 1979, which he attended with his two brothers, Michael and Clive.



Er no, he is not from R/F, posh part of the Wirral,


----------



## rioted (Mar 18, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> lol it barely counts a stable, safe breeding population size let alone a city


Homophobe


----------



## fletcher (Mar 18, 2014)

treelover said:


> Er no, he is not from R/F, posh part of the Wirral,


Bugger! I swear he said he was from R/F. There's me thinking he should talk in one of those strong regional accents


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 21, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-26678763
I am sure that there are in very town and city in the country 100s and thousands of young people who would like to be farmers; what's lacking is having access to 80-100 acres of farmable land.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 21, 2014)

I fucking hate it when some newsreader or reporter tells me things are "hotting up". No, things are _heating_ up. Things never seem to be 'colding' down. Weird.


----------



## xes (Mar 24, 2014)

heh


----------



## elbows (Mar 24, 2014)

Corax said:


> The whole Edmonds thing is just weird. I keep wondering if someone else is really behind it - like Dom Joly for instance...



Edmonds track record made it hard for me to even raise an eyebrow on this one. Entirely on form.

Like much else he comes out with I suspect such versions of reality will never become part of this dimension, thankfully. After all the fact that Mr Blobby theme parks actually came and went (& cost councils money when they failed) is quite enough reality-busting for one gits lifetime.


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 26, 2014)

Holiday Hit Squad.

A blatant attempt to stop people holidaying abroad and spend their money in the UK instead


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2014)

elbows said:


> Edmonds track record made it hard for me to even raise an eyebrow on this one. Entirely on form.
> 
> Like much else he comes out with I suspect such versions of reality will never become part of this dimension, thankfully. After all the fact that Mr Blobby theme parks actually came and went (& cost councils money when they failed) is quite enough reality-busting for one gits lifetime.



where blobby does a jobbie


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 26, 2014)

BBC collaborates in anti-NHS propaganda ... 

The NHS fraud story* would be terrible, if it was true

*Some recent Panorama bollocks, apparantly


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 26, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> BBC collaborates in anti-NHS propaganda ...
> 
> The NHS fraud story* would be terrible, if it was true
> 
> *Some recent Panorama bollocks, apparantly



A Dr prescribed herself Valium I'll have you know and had the balls to mix it with codeine. Close the NHS down


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 1, 2014)

Rob Bryson presents blankedy blank


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 4, 2014)

Sloppy, sloppy editing.  This story is about a poor wee lad who lost a few fingertips due to a dodgy school gate, for which the local council has been fined in court.  Yet the headline says:

"Salford Council fined for 'guillotine' gate that severed boy's hand"

There's a huge difference between losing fingers and losing a hand, ffs.  

A complaint duly sent to the Beeb.

ETA - it has now been amended so the headline now uses the word 'injured' rather than severed.


----------



## savoloysam (Apr 5, 2014)

BBC East Midlands yesterday did a feature on local employers not being able to find enough qualified people in the Labour Market.

They went to an engineering firm in Nottingham who complained that they can't find enough skilled engineers or even sales people to meet their business needs.

I thought great I'll look their website up and see if they have anything matches my skill set. What jobs did I find on their website? You got it, fuck all. As in zero jobs whatsoever, not even a careers section.

What a bunch of jokers. Media lying whores.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 6, 2014)

Someone put this brill post on Facebook:

Andrew Marr-what is the point? 

Really,is this the best the BBC can do - or is this the quality of interviewer it must field, for Ian Duncan Smith to make an appearance?

Duncan Smith - "Black is white". 

Marr - "And by inference, white is black?"

Duncan Smith - "It's complex though very straightforward and I have evidence that proves this case. Those who dispute this position are wrong. People don't react well to inconvenient truths. And millions are befitting from black being white". 

Polly Toynbee: "Black is black and white is white. Grey are the shades in between".

Duncan Smith - "No black is white. To say otherwise is a lie"

Marr - "It would be useful to debate this further, but we should leave it there. 
FFS!


----------



## treelover (Apr 6, 2014)

savoloysam said:


> BBC East Midlands yesterday did a feature on local employers not being able to find enough qualified people in the Labour Market.
> 
> They went to an engineering firm in Nottingham who complained that they can't find enough skilled engineers or even sales people to meet their business needs.
> 
> ...



You should complain to the BBC trust if that's correct


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2014)

treelover said:


> You should complain to the BBC trust if that's correct


who should we complain to when you're caught out lying?


----------



## treelover (Apr 6, 2014)

Here we go again, stalking, its pathetic

you just bully people off the boards


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2014)

treelover said:


> Here we go again, stalking, its pathetic
> 
> you just bully people off the boards


like who? name names


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 9, 2014)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/6057734.stm
Pathetic waste of classist shit which the bbc peddles as news
Just noticed over 8 years old yet still being peddled on front page.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 10, 2014)

Bbc respin the findings that 3/4 of graduates will spend their entire lives in debt by claiming lowest paid graduates will "gain most" ie will die in debt.


----------



## bmd (Apr 10, 2014)

Analysis: do any drugs work?

I shit ye not.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> Bbc respin the findings that 3/4 of graduates will spend their entire lives in debt by claiming lowest paid graduates will "gain most" ie will die in debt.




parroting vertabim the tory line in response to the report.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 11, 2014)

Hard on the heels of the gas the badgers Anne interview, more bbc brown nosing http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/equestrian/26982034


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 13, 2014)

Songs of praise this evening simply mad. The events of Holy Week as interpreted through the medium of interpretive circus skills.
  Christ entering the city of Jerusalem on a unicycle. The garden of gethsemane is a juggling act with knives, and the crucifixion a hi wire act.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 20, 2014)

Countryfile: farmers consistently failing to provide decent health and safety to their employees is "a cultural issue"


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 23, 2014)

bbc breakfast report on everest deaths and potential sherpa strike.
 despite thousands of nepalese now living in UK. BBC unable to locate a single one and so interview posh white mountaineer.


----------



## frogwoman (May 2, 2014)

*


French and proud of it*
National Front marches against Paris elite and Brussels


----------



## rekil (May 2, 2014)

Headline changed to "National Front in patriotic fervour"


----------



## frogwoman (May 2, 2014)

copliker said:


> Headline changed to "National Front in patriotic fervour"



That's hardly any better


----------



## rekil (May 2, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> That's hardly any better


I know. What next. "Germans loyal to former leader mark end of WW2, express concern about nation's blood quality"


----------



## frogwoman (May 2, 2014)

'NPD marches against banking elite and mass immigration in pilgrimage to final resting place of wartime leader'


----------



## rekil (May 2, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> 'NPD marches against banking elite and mass immigration in pilgrimage to final resting place of wartime leader'


"Emotional tributes"


----------



## weepiper (May 2, 2014)

Jesus


----------



## DotCommunist (May 2, 2014)

copliker said:


> Headline changed to "National Front in patriotic fervour"




pro-democracy as well, presumably


----------



## Idris2002 (May 3, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> 'NPD marches against banking elite and mass immigration in pilgrimage to final resting place of wartime leader'



I voted in the local elections this morning. 

The solitary NPD boy on the ballot was tucked away in the bottom left corner of the paper, away from everybody else.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 3, 2014)

Kelvinm Mackenzie on Any Questions nearlty had me throw my tablet out the window. If i was Jack Monroe I'd have got up and bottle the cunt.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 3, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> Bbc respin the findings that 3/4 of graduates will spend their entire lives in debt by claiming lowest paid graduates will "gain most" ie will die in debt.



Actually the system is designed in a way that makes lower earners pay more in the long run, as those who pay their loans back more slowly will accrue more interest on them. Someone who retires without paying back their whole student loan may still have paid considerably more in total than someone who took out the same loan at the same time but who earned enough to pay it all back inside ten years.


----------



## Quartz (May 3, 2014)

Liked for astuteness.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 4, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Kelvinm Mackenzie on Any Questions nearlty had me throw my tablet out the window. If i was Jack Monroe I'd have got up and bottle the cunt.



I always get the feeling that whilst people like Littlejohn seem to be in it for the attention and money, and that little smirk lets you know it's just like your childishly reactionary uncle trying to get a rise for kicks, MacKenzie is a bona fide cunt.

A couple of friends were sat out on their own in a weird two-seater front row on an episode of Question Time a couple of years ago, not six foot from MacKenzie's face. Their self-control in not spitting at him was impressive.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 4, 2014)

Apparently he's standing for election somewhere.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 18, 2014)

The interview with Natalie Bennet of the Green party on Friday's Newsnight was a complete hatchet job, the interviewer Yalda Hakim didn't let her finish a single sentence, asked the same meangingless question three times and generally came across as a sneering little gobshite. Hakim seems to have been brought in from the Australian desk at BBC world news, and her understanding of UK politics would certainly suggest that she's come from the other side of the planet.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 18, 2014)

Streatham_Mao said:


> There was a brilliant one on Radio 4's PM a couple of nights ago - the PPI mis-selling scandal was alright because the amounts being repaid are giving families windfalls and that may be enough to improve GDP.
> 
> Yay for those banking hucksters!  It all turned out right in the end, no need to focus on the _dodgy scam_ run on the British public.



So it's alright if I rob your house so long as I bring some of your stuff back many years later?


----------



## Streatham_Mao (May 18, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> So it's alright if I rob your house so long as I bring some of your stuff back many years later?



I do feel like we've passed from capitalism into something beyond satire.


----------



## treelover (May 19, 2014)

Panorama just now, was entitled 'Behind the Balaclavas', but only covered the Pro Russian nationalists in Ukraine, nothing about the masked Right Sector, etc,

they also appeared to describe the Odessa massacre as part of the general level of violence, nothing about who perpetrated it.


----------



## treelover (Jun 21, 2014)

Fwics, there is no coverage of the People's Assembly March today, despite it starting from outside the BBC HQ!


----------



## teqniq (Jun 21, 2014)

treelover said:


> Fwics, there is no coverage of the People's Assembly March today, despite it starting from outside the BBC HQ!


It seems to have been left to RT and Twitter users to report on and publicise it

http://rt.com/news/167532-uk-anti-austerity-march/#.U6WbbGfTcMR.twitter


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 21, 2014)

treelover said:


> Fwics, there is no coverage of the People's Assembly March today, despite it starting from outside the BBC HQ!


Seriously the only mention I've seen of it was on the BBC travel news. It was pretty huge as well. But they never mention these things - won't be anywhere else either, and then there'll be more articles about voter apathy etc.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 21, 2014)

treelover said:


> Fwics, there is no coverage of the People's Assembly March today, despite it starting from outside the BBC HQ!


See no evil, hear no evil, get elected to control a bbc that reports no evil.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 21, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Seriously the only mention I've seen of it was on the BBC travel news. It was pretty huge as well. But they never mention these things - won't be anywhere else either, and then there'll be more articles about voter apathy etc.


It's really pissing me off. I know it's all you expect from them. But, thousands, tens of thousands of people gathering and marching in central London, shutting down loads of important roads, ending up with a lengthy rally in Parliament Square with a very clear political point being expressed many times - and you hear nothing about any of it.


----------



## treelover (Jun 21, 2014)

Especially when it all has an alternative viewpoint to what is basically a consensus, it isn't even that radical, its very very disconcerting.


----------



## treelover (Jun 21, 2014)

Just rang BBC complaints, not the first time this, remember the NHS march in Manchester, this is old eastern bloc stuff...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 21, 2014)

treelover said:


> Just rang BBC complaints, not the first time this, remember the NHS march in Manchester, this is old eastern bloc stuff...


I just sent a formal complaint. There's basically nothing at all on their entire site about it. I'll just get some bullshit back though.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 21, 2014)

IMO the BBC establishment bias is getting more and more nakedly apparent. It will take a while for it to reach the crescendo of Andrew Marr during the Iraq War, but the coverage of the Ukraine conflict, the consequences of austerity, the current Sunni uprising in Iraq and now this really does expose an obvious establishment bias.


----------



## chilango (Jun 21, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's really pissing me off. I know it's all you expect from them. But, thousands, tens of thousands of people gathering and marching in central London, shutting down loads of important roads, ending up with a lengthy rally in Parliament Square with a very clear political point being expressed many times - and you hear nothing about any of it.



What sort of numbers attended?


----------



## J Ed (Jun 21, 2014)

chilango said:


> What sort of numbers attended?



Graunid says tens of thousands, RT thousands


----------



## treelover (Jun 21, 2014)

One good thing, Brand has millions of twitter followers, they will want to surf the media to find out about his speech and find little, open a few eyes.


----------



## Flanflinger (Jun 21, 2014)

chilango said:


> What sort of numbers attended?


 
One man and his dog.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 21, 2014)

Flanflinger said:


> One man and his dog.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 21, 2014)

Flanflinger said:


> One man and his dog.


Well it wasn't was it. Tens of thousands of people were there. Sorry if that's a bit of a handicap to the usual Urban dismissive bullshit, but the fact that Owen Jones was there will no doubt reassure everyone that the whole thing was just proles doing their thing. Except we're not allowed to be superior or anything here so it was just the middle classes or some bollocks.


----------



## treelover (Jun 21, 2014)

Lots of people there and that's near the end when a lot of the marchers have to leave, its stinks.


----------



## treelover (Jun 21, 2014)

couple of lookers...

woman behind looks a bit jealous.


----------



## treelover (Jun 21, 2014)

Even more people, BBC...


----------



## chilango (Jun 21, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well it wasn't was it. Tens of thousands of people were there. Sorry if that's a bit of a handicap to the usual Urban dismissive bullshit, but the fact that Owen Jones was there will no doubt reassure everyone that the whole thing was just proles doing their thing. Except we're not allowed to be superior or anything here so it was just the middle classes or some bollocks.



Ta. Just wanted a rough estimate of numbers. Was going to go to this but didn't fancy paying the £20odd for a train ticket


----------



## treelover (Jun 21, 2014)

This is why the numbers for these events is not higher, train travel is now so expensive its prohibits many people from going, lets hope the unions put on free trains for the October TUC protest, which btw, they (the TUC) are trying to make rather exclusive.


----------



## chilango (Jun 21, 2014)

Worse, my union - the NUT, seemed pretty prominent in this yet no contact from them locally about it.

Oh well.

Not a huge deal, but not especially encouraging.


----------



## Flanflinger (Jun 21, 2014)

treelover said:


> couple of lookers...
> 
> woman behind looks a bit jealous.


 Is he still making childish prank phonecalls these days ? Or does he reserve his time for joining celebrity bandwagons.


----------



## treelover (Jun 21, 2014)

chilango said:


> Worse, my union - the NUT, seemed pretty prominent in this yet no contact from them locally about it.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Not a huge deal, but not especially encouraging.



but surely it is a big deal?, the big protest in Europe, France, Spain, etc are because the unions etc get behind them.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 21, 2014)

So what's to come from this demo, anything? I don't see any discussion of it and the amount of trolling on the #nomoreausterity twitterfeed is beyond depressing.


----------



## chilango (Jun 21, 2014)

treelover said:


> but surely it is a big deal?, the big protest in Europe, France, Spain, etc are because the unions etc get behind them.



Nah. Not really.

I've been on plenty of big protests here and in Europe that had fuck all backing from the Unions.

Equally, rallies and marches aren't exactly the be all and end all anyway, so I'm not going to get overly irate about this. It wasn't especially important, but I had a rare spare Saturday to "do something", but it would've cost too much. Minor gripe. Glad there was a decentish turnout, but don't see this as going anywhere.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 21, 2014)

Flanflinger said:


> Is he still making childish prank phonecalls these days ? Or does he reserve his time for joining celebrity bandwagons.



Looks like the media, where they report it, are focussing on Brand.

His 'speech' is on youtbue but i can't find it anywhere. Essentially it's the usual non violent protest is lovely sort of thing sprinkled with "i may be rich but i can still comment"

Nothing of any substance


----------



## treelover (Jun 21, 2014)

Earlier in the day, lots more people.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2014)

Flanflinger said:


> Is he still making childish prank phonecalls these days ? Or does he reserve his time for joining celebrity bandwagons.



I hear he is running a forum of five members strong who basically regurgitate their own fucking shit, fecal vomiting, then serve it to each other. You can relate to that I'm sure


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2014)

treelover said:


> Earlier in the day, lots more people.



leterally nothing on even london local sites from what I can see. Pravda twats


----------



## treelover (Jun 21, 2014)

Obviously the BBC knew nothing about todays events, Pravda indeed...


----------



## savoloysam (Jun 22, 2014)

They put up this "mini story" one hour ago (probably after numerous complaints) 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-27962963


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 22, 2014)

savoloysam said:


> They put this up one hour ago (probably after numerous complaints.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-27962963


Incisive journalism at it's best!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 22, 2014)

Flanflinger said:


> One man and his dog.



Another one-liner from the peoples' fuckwit.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 22, 2014)

savoloysam said:


> They put up this "mini story" one hour ago (probably after numerous complaints)
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-27962963


Three sentences. Wow, the Beeb really pushed the boat out on that one.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 22, 2014)

People are saying all kinds of nice things on their facebook page

https:   //www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152118922197217&fref=nf

I had to break the link otherwise all it displays is the video, go to the page to read the comments


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 22, 2014)

If people haven't stopped paying their license fee by now, they really ought to.

Total waste of time and money.

PS that link is 'video unavailable'


----------



## treelover (Jun 22, 2014)

> just called the BBC on 02087438000 and spoke to a nice chap who said he'd been inundated with calls about the Austerity Demo yesterday. He seemed generally interested to know why he was getting so many calls on a normally quiet Sunday morning so I explained the reason was that the BBC had failed to report anywhere, on TV or their websites, that 50,000 people started this march outside the BBC's London office. He gave me the number for Audience Services 03700100222 who answered reasonably quickly and asked what coverage I was complaining about. When I asked him to point me to ANY coverage, he was unable to do so, but he did tell me my complaint would be forwarded to management tomorrow morning. I think they need as many calls as possible to make sure they appreciate that we will not tolerate this indifference to what should have been a major story.



Interesting post on F/B, hey have had hundreds of complaints, but of course, its over now, momentum is lost, the Springs did not happen in one event but over time.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 22, 2014)

Another warhawk criminal on the Andrew Marr show

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2014/jun/22/surveillance-powers-liam-fox-isis



> Britain's security services may need to be given greater powers ofsurveillance to monitor extremists from Isis when they return home to Britain from Iraq and Syria, the former defence secretary Liam Fox has said.
> 
> A majority of people will accept that an "ideological battle" means that the authorities will need greater powers to intercept the communications of extremists, Fox said.
> 
> ...


----------



## weepiper (Jun 22, 2014)

J Ed said:


> IMO the BBC establishment bias is getting more and more nakedly apparent. It will take a while for it to reach the crescendo of Andrew Marr during the Iraq War, but the coverage of the Ukraine conflict, the consequences of austerity, the current Sunni uprising in Iraq and now this really does expose an obvious establishment bias.


Don't forget the Scottish indyref stuff.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Jun 22, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> Three sentences. Wow, the Beeb really pushed the boat out on that one.




But the BBC found £12million to send 275 of her beeboids on a little jolly to Brazil for the World Cup and I hear there are 300 beeboids going to Glastonbury


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 23, 2014)

SikhWarrioR said:


> But the BBC found £12million to send 275 of her beeboids on a little jolly to Brazil for the World Cup and I hear there are 300 beeboids going to Glastonbury


No that'll be Jo Wiley Zane Lowe and198 tedious superlatives about'important sets'.


----------



## treelover (Jun 23, 2014)

Brand's post about 'joyful revolution' is trending, so that is millions of people becoming aware of an event that the BBC basically ignored, the contrast will be glaring.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 23, 2014)

treelover said:


> Brand's post about 'joyful revolution' is trending, so that is millions of people becoming aware of an event that the BBC basically ignored, the contrast will be glaring.


Or millions of people continuing to be aware of Russell Brand and whatever zany shit he does at the weekends.


----------



## treelover (Jun 25, 2014)

> Just thought I'd share a story of what happened to a friend of mine and the BBC's response, as it fits the 'BBC News is not news' vibe down to a tee:
> 
> " BBC East Midlands Today sent a team to follow a teacher friend of mine on strike day. They spent the whole time trying to bait her into saying things that would make her come across as unsympathetic, to make the strike appear to be about nothing more than money. She didn't bite...so they didn't run the piece!
> 
> ...



from FB site BBC 'Demand the BBC bring back news'
revealing and in line with my experiences of their responses to benefit campaigners.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jun 25, 2014)

Was listening to R4 this morning (very early this morning) and they had a political editor comment on the Coulson verdict.

Apparently Labour shouldn't mention it because it would be..."parochial" to bring it up, given all the big things going on in the world.

...riiiiight. Wonder how long he spent scraping the barrel to think of that one.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2014)

theres literally nobody on the political commenter BBC team who hasn't sold his soul to the devil


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh, I got the response to my complaint:


> “We covered this demonstration on the BBC News Channel with five reports throughout Saturday evening, on the BBC News website on Sunday, as well as on social media. We choose which stories we cover based on how newsworthy they are and what else is happening and we didn’t provide extensive coverage because of a number of bigger national and international news stories that day, including the escalating crisis in Iraq, British citizens fighting in Syria and the death of Gerry Conlon.
> 
> We frequently report on the UK economy and what it means for the British public. We also reflect the concerns of people such as those demonstrating, and others who hold opposing views, across our daily news output on TV, radio as well as online, and we also explore them in more depth including in our political programming and current affairs investigations, debates on ‘Question Time’ and during interviews and analysis on programmes such as ‘PM’ and ‘Newsnight’. Inevitably, there may be disagreements over the level of prominence we give to stories, but we believe our coverage of this subject has been fair and impartial.”



yada yada

I'm sure one could go through all the other stuff that _did_ get on the website but it's not really worth it is it?


----------



## treelover (Jun 25, 2014)

They never admit to anything these days.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jun 25, 2014)

One weird thing in journalism is being expected to give multiple sides of an argument even if one side (like the government) can't be arsed turning up and leaves them to make their arguments for them.

So I could understand that, but this reached way beyond that to flat-out establishment dick-sucking. It really did sound like a mobster warning.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2014)

well we know the BBC's idea of balance is to give 10 minutes to the heartbreaking woe caused by strike action and 30 seconds to a rep trying to explain why they are forced to take action


----------



## treelover (Jun 25, 2014)

Streatham_Mao said:


> One weird thing in journalism is being expected to give multiple sides of an argument even if one side (like the government) can't be arsed turning up and leaves them to make their arguments for them.
> 
> So I could understand that, but this reached way beyond that to flat-out establishment dick-sucking. *It really did sound like a mobster warning*.



Not sure what you mean there.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jun 25, 2014)

treelover said:


> Not sure what you mean there.



"You don't wanna bring that up, keep it buried or I bury you" kind of thing. I mean, it's one thing for the government or opposition to try bury bad news, but that stepped past good journalistic values.


----------



## youngian (Jun 27, 2014)

Streatham_Mao said:


> Was listening to R4 this morning (very early this morning) and they had a political editor comment on the Coulson verdict.
> 
> Apparently Labour shouldn't mention it because it would be..."parochial" to bring it up, given all the big things going on in the world.
> 
> ...riiiiight. Wonder how long he spent scraping the barrel to think of that one.


I've noticed Nick Robinson reporting on the hacking trial has been giving a reasonably fair 'on one hand this' analysis. But Jesus how far has BBC current affairs sunk when you note that one of its correspondent is making an effort to sound like a BBC Oxbridge liberal instead of just a Tory jerk sock.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jul 7, 2014)

And another from R4 - Analysis, Tories: nasty or nice?

Rather than actually they deal with the question they just let a Tory with a microphone whine for half an hour, fighting off strawmen.

What utter bollocks and I don't see them doing this for the other parties.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b047ws86


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jul 10, 2014)

I wrote a complaint - but to Feedback rather than the complaints page.

Dunno if it will make a difference.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 14, 2014)

It seems an expensive private education topped up with lashings of Oxbridge, a quick stint in the Lib Dem press office and then an entire career spent traversing the BBC management ladder does nothing for one's ability to make any sense: “Vine-style six second bits of eclectic _Today_ experience”

http://www.theguardian.com/media/2014/jul/13/today-radio-4-thought-for-the-day-jamie-angus


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 14, 2014)

"you can't mess with throught for the day"

The best thing they could do with Thought for the Day is actually read from the Bible since scripture is the best way to deprogram from the cult of christ.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 14, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> "you can't mess with throught for the day"
> 
> The best thing they could do with Thought for the Day is actually read from the Bible since scripture is the best way to deprogram from the cult of christ.


 Not sure that's what history demonstrates. 

And i'm not sure something as crude as "the best way to deprogram from the cult of christ" is the intention of the slot.


----------



## gosub (Jul 14, 2014)

one day last week I awoke to the Today program news telling me that Nigel Havers thought his aunt, Baroness Sloss, was a good egg.   This for me was a new low


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 20, 2014)

getting this cunt to make the case against rail nationalisation





*Ben Southwood* is a researcher at the Adam Smith Institute
Previously economics correspondent for City AM newspaper
He has a degree in Philosophy, Politics and Economics from Oxford University
The Adam Smith Institute is an independent free market think tank known for its work on privatisation and tax reform


----------



## treelover (Jul 21, 2014)

Evan Davis is to replace Paxo, disaster, he is a sneery slimebag


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2014)

treelover said:


> Evan Davis is to replace Paxo, disaster, he is a sneery slimebag


 
I was about to post this myself.  They've gone for someone with a proven record of unconditionally kissing the ass of power - a depressing development.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 21, 2014)

treelover said:


> Evan Davis is to replace Paxo, disaster, he is a sneery slimebag



He peaked with The Lemonheads, IMHO


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 21, 2014)

treelover said:


> Evan Davis is to replace Paxo, disaster, he is a sneery slimebag



I wouldn't quite call him that, but he's not exactly big on challenging the powerful.  Rather right-wing as well, is ol' Tinsel Tits.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 21, 2014)

great, the beebs rent-a-economist


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 21, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> getting this cunt to make the case against rail nationalisation
> View attachment 57950
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't hear it, but let me guess: it was just one big diatribe about how government has no business running railways and British Rail must have been inefficient because it was a state-owned body ... all spiced up with plenty of reference to (discredited) free-market orthodoxies and precious little nod to the mass of evidence that contradicts his thesis.  Something like that?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 21, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> I didn't hear it, but let me guess: it was just one big diatribe about how government has no business running railways and British Rail must have been inefficient because it was a state-owned body ... all spiced up with plenty of reference to (discredited) free-market orthodoxies and precious little nod to the mass of evidence that contradicts his thesis.  Something like that?



he recons the spiralling costs to consumer, the poorer safety record and increased subsidies are not because the franchising happened but because it didn't go far enough. He also claimed the rail was cheaper and more efficient when it was first built and in private hands. standard shite


its on the website as an article if you want a rolleyes.


there is a pro-nationalisation case put forward, and well.

typical beeb balance, you get a good case for made by someone who knows what he's talking about and works with industry etc, then for balance they bring in some oxford PPE adam smith researcher right wing twat to give it the libertarian shite


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 21, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> he recons the spiralling costs to consumer, the poorer safety record and increased subsidies are not because the franchising happened but because it didn't go far enough. He also claimed the rail was cheaper and more efficient when it was first built and in private hands. standard shite
> 
> 
> its on the website as an article if you want a rolleyes.
> ...



Ta.  I'll have a look later if I can bear it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 21, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> getting this cunt to make the case against rail nationalisation
> View attachment 57950
> 
> 
> ...



What a punchable smug smirk he has.
He look s like he'd have still been being potty-trained when the railways were privatised, so his _schtick_ will have been the usual "free market" received wisdom.  What a plum.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 21, 2014)

krtek a houby said:


> He peaked with The Lemonheads, IMHO



And the Lemonheads peaked with "It's A Shame About Ray".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 21, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> I wouldn't quite call him that, but he's not exactly big on challenging the powerful.  Rather right-wing as well, is ol' Tinsel Tits.



Aren't they all, though?  I can't remember the last time someone unselfconsciously left held one of the important beeb political reporting positions.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 21, 2014)

the yes case put forward the nugget I didn't know- one of the rail franchisers here- one who runs even the royal lines- is a german org who funnel the profits back into thier state owned rail  madness.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 21, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Aren't they all, though?  I can't remember the last time someone unselfconsciously left held one of the important beeb political reporting positions.



Paul Mason isn't exactly a conservative, though I'm not sure you could call him 'unselfconsciously left' either.  Aside from that, no, I can't think of anyone either.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 21, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> the yes case put forward the nugget I didn't know- one of the rail franchisers here- one who runs even the royal lines- is a german org who funnel the profits back into thier state owned rail  madness.



Oh aye, that's old news.  The freight (among other things, including the Royal Train) operator EWS was bought out by DB Schencker a few years ago.  The 'DB' is Deutsche Bahn, the German state rail operator.  Another division of DB also took over Arriva Trains in 2010, and therefore are ultimately in control of several major passenger franchises, among them Chiltern and Cross Country.

All of this should serve to show people like Southwood that state-owned railways can work very well, but unfortunately free-market types like him are usually completely impervious to any evidence that's inconvenient for them.  If the facts don't fit the theory, then bugger the facts, and all that.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 21, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> Oh aye, that's old news.  The freight (among other things, including the Royal Train) operator EWS was bought out by DB Schencker a few years ago.  The 'DB' is Deutsche Bahn, the German state rail operator.  Another division of DB also took over Arriva Trains in 2010, and therefore are ultimately in control of several major passenger franchises, among them Chiltern and Cross Country.
> 
> All of this should serve to show people like Southwood that state-owned railways can work very well, but unfortunately free-market types like him are usually completely impervious to any evidence that's inconvenient for them.  If the facts don't fit the theory, then bugger the facts, and all that.



Hey, he has a degree in PPE from Oxford.  We aren't (snigger) equipped to argue with the arguments such an intellect produces.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 21, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Hey, he has a degree in PPE from Oxford.  We aren't (snigger) equipped to argue with the arguments such an intellect produces.



And he works for the Adam Smith Institute.  Truly an intellect of Einstein-esque stature. 


I'm convinced that no-one who works for the Adam Smith Institute has ever read any Adam Smith, mind, but maybe that's one for another thread!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 21, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> And he works for the Adam Smith Institute.  Truly an intellect of Einstein-esque stature.
> 
> 
> I'm convinced that no-one who works for the Adam Smith Institute has ever read any Adam Smith, mind, but maybe that's one for another thread!



Or they've only read Vol. IV, Chapter II of "The Wealth of Nations", plus a ragbag of "Austrian School" (pseudo-)economics and neoliberal verities.  There doesn't seem to be a lot of "history of economics" involved in the subject any more, which I suppose is a boon to both the tutors, and to the employment market.  Why teach people to a standard where they can critique the _status quo_, when you can produce automata instead?


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 21, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Or they've only read Vol. IV, Chapter II of "The Wealth of Nations", plus a ragbag of "Austrian School" (pseudo-)economics and neoliberal verities.  There doesn't seem to be a lot of "history of economics" involved in the subject any more, which I suppose is a boon to both the tutors, and to the employment market.  Why teach people to a standard where they can critique the _status quo_, when you can produce automata instead?



At some point there'd be a lot of mileage in a 'what's wrong with economics' thread.  Goons like Southwood are a good example of the problem.  Granted, only a third of his degree was economics, but you hear the same guff from people whose whole degree was in the subject, and who've come away only dimly aware that neoclassical economics is but one body of thought, who've barely run across Keynesian (except in a very watered down form), Marxian or behaviouralist economics, and whose encounter with either the history of economic thought or - perhaps more seriously - with economic history is fleeting at best.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 21, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> At some point there'd be a lot of mileage in a 'what's wrong with economics' thread.  Goons like Southwood are a good example of the problem.  Granted, only a third of his degree was economics, but you hear the same guff from people whose whole degree was in the subject, and who've come away only dimly aware that neoclassical economics is but one body of thought, who've barely run across Keynesian (except in a very watered down form), Marxian or behaviouralist economics, and whose encounter with either the history of economic thought or - perhaps more seriously - with economic history is fleeting at best.



Every time I read something of Southwood's ilk, I'm eminded of the Urbanite economics grad who didn't know what the term "mixed economy" meant with regard to the postwar situation.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 21, 2014)

I will start the thread and see what comes of it- it'll be an education for me at least, who's economic detail nous equates to not much except being able to spot the enemy


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 22, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Every time I read something of Southwood's ilk, I'm eminded of the Urbanite economics grad who didn't know what the term "mixed economy" meant with regard to the postwar situation.



Oh my god.    Who was that?!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 22, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> Oh my god.    Who was that?!



I won't name him, as he PM-grovelled quite lavishly, but it was certainly a bit of a gem, that!  I mean, back in the '70s every fucker from the dustman to the queen knew what a mixed economy was, but within 30 years the principle was entirely missing from economics.  Everything is now either a market economy or a command economy, with nowt in-between.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 22, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> I won't name him, as he PM-grovelled quite lavishly, but it was certainly a bit of a gem, that!  I mean, back in the '70s every fucker from the dustman to the queen knew what a mixed economy was, but within 30 years the principle was entirely missing from economics.  Everything is now either a market economy or a command economy, with nowt in-between.



Oh FFS, this is precisely the problem.  No doubt, too, he'd be shocked to learn that that nasty 'orrible post-war era, with its mixed economy, high taxes and restricted financial markets, also saw the longest - and fastest - period of sustained growth in recorded history!

I do wonder, too ... actually I'll save that one for the 'what's wrong with economics' thread!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2014)

at what point can we say 'the bbc has gone down the pan'?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Everything is now either a market economy or a command economy, with nowt in-between.


 
I thought 'mixed economy' was still common parlance.  Well, you learn something every day...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> I won't name him, as he PM-grovelled quite lavishly, but it was certainly a bit of a gem, that!  I mean, back in the '70s every fucker from the dustman to the queen knew what a mixed economy was, but within 30 years the principle was entirely missing from economics.  Everything is now either a market economy or a command economy, with nowt in-between.


i thought the basic point is you never saw a command or a market economy, that everything's somewhere between the two extremes. learnt that when i was about 12.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 22, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought the basic point is you never saw a command or a market economy, that everything's somewhere between the two extremes. learnt that when i was about 12.



This is true, but what is basic and obvious to you and I is evidently not so to all too many economics graduates!




(I can see my economics-graduate and rather right-wing sister-in-law's hackles rising even as I type this  )


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 22, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> at what point can we say 'the bbc has gone down the pan'?




orgreaves


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> orgreaves


30 years down the pan


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 22, 2014)

It goes to show that the BBC remains a much loved, impartial broadcaster that commands respect across the globe when you have both factions of the right (dismissing the BBC as lefty/communist/pc) and factions of the left (dismissing the BBC as biased/right wing/govt mouthpiece) on its case.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 22, 2014)

krtek a houby said:


> It goes to show that the BBC remains a much loved, impartial broadcaster that commands respect across the globe when you have both factions of the right (dismissing the BBC as lefty/communist/pc) and factions of the left (dismissing the BBC as biased/right wing/govt mouthpiece) on its case.



Join us after the break for "why krtek a houby is going down the pan".


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 22, 2014)

krtek a houby said:


> It goes to show that the BBC remains a much loved, impartial broadcaster that commands respect across the globe when you have both factions of the right (dismissing the BBC as lefty/communist/pc) and factions of the left (dismissing the BBC as biased/right wing/govt mouthpiece) on its case.


Not sure why universal recognition that something is shit means that it must therefore be good. No one things you post anything worthwhile - does that mean that you post truth. Oh. Yeah. It's you.


----------



## Celyn (Jul 22, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Every time I read something of Southwood's ilk, I'm eminded of the Urbanite economics grad who didn't know what the term "mixed economy" meant with regard to the postwar situation.




That's weird and scary.		 (And I'm not an economics graduate).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 23, 2014)

Spotted this on the BBC News front page:


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 23, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Not sure why universal recognition that something is shit means that it must therefore be good. No one things you post anything worthwhile - does that mean that you post truth. Oh. Yeah. It's you.



And what network trumps the BBC, in your esteemed, most sought after view?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 23, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> Join us after the break for "why krtek a houby is going down the pan".



I've been down the pan and round the bend for years


----------



## quiquaquo (Jul 23, 2014)

krtek a houby said:


> And what network trumps the BBC, in your esteemed, most sought after view?



Fox News but the BBC is trying its best to close the gap.


----------



## angelraven (Jul 24, 2014)

My son was just watching Newsround and I overheard the following comment, about the Commonwealth Games opening ceremony:

"There were big cheers for England and Scotland."

While it is true that England did get a cheer - greeted triumphantly by the Beeb commentators - with no audible boos (unlike the Queen when she was introduced), their cheer was not noticeably louder than those for Wales or Northern Ireland, and obviously nothing like the kind of reception that Scotland got.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 24, 2014)

angelraven said:


> While it is true that England did get a cheer - greeted triumphantly by the Beeb commentators - with no audible boos (*unlike the Queen when she was introduced*)...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 24, 2014)

quiquaquo said:


> Fox News but the BBC is trying its best to close the gap.



Fox news have described the BBC as "communist". Don't be silly


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2014)

krtek a houby said:


> Fox news have described the BBC as "communist". Don't be silly




that'll be because of its funding model, not its output surely?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 25, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> that'll be because of its funding model, not its output surely?


IIRC, it was the "sexed up dossier"/Gilligan fiasco which ended up with Dyke's departure. Fox's "reporting" somehow managed to shoe in the accusation of being "communist"


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 27, 2014)

According to the item about the coal towers being demolished 98 million and change is apparently almost a Billion.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 29, 2014)

I was watching The World Is Not Enough (what a load of crap) last night, and flicked around during the ad breaks....landed on newsnight for 60 seconds and got

Israel Spokesman: We are not a cruel army, we are the most humane army evah!
Kirsty W: How can that be?
IS: We call up everyone on the sites we are about to attack and let them know we are going to attack, and warn them to move out of the way. What army has ever done that
Kirsty: [and she really said this] "I have no reason to doubt that you do, bbbbut then where are they supposed to go [when they get the call?]?
IS: {in disbelief that Kirsty has bought this and with a huge smile] aha! Yes! What a good question! Well... 
Changed channel back...
completely pathetic ... i dread to think what the rest of this interview was like


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 29, 2014)

ska invita said:


> I was watching The World Is Not Enough (what a load of crap) last night, and flicked around during the ad breaks....landed on newsnight for 60 seconds and got
> 
> Israel Spokesman: We are not a cruel army, we are the most humane army evah!
> Kirsty W: How can that be?
> ...


Didn't the Americans do similar in Fallujah?


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 29, 2014)

ska invita said:


> I was watching The World Is Not Enough (what a load of crap) last night, and flicked around during the ad breaks....landed on newsnight for 60 seconds and got
> 
> Israel Spokesman: We are not a cruel army, we are the most humane army evah!
> Kirsty W: How can that be?
> ...


Is it any different to similar tactics used in 1948? Pity no one who moved out of the way got to go back home.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 29, 2014)

With Fallujah *everyone* was told to leave, mass evacuation of the whole town - if you were still there when the USUK troops moved in you were a combatant. The notion that of the 1000+ dead so far they all received a phone call and ignored it which is why they're now dead is deeply offensive, and the fact it wasn't challenged but met with "i have no reason to doubt you" utterly pathetic


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 9, 2014)

> World number one Rory McIlroy says golf is his "life" after his break-up with tennis player Caroline Wozniacki.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/golf/28722554

Dumped man decides to spend more time playing golf. Well now there's a thing


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 9, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/golf/28722554
> 
> Dumped man decides to spend more time playing golf. Well now there's a thing



More time to perfect his stroke.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 9, 2014)

McIlroy's only 25 you know. He doesn't look a day under 40.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 9, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> McIlroy's only 25 you know. He doesn't look a day under 40.



Must be all that fresh air he's getting.


----------



## yield (Sep 3, 2014)

So how sick was the UK?
BBC News. 3 September 2014


> Should we be anything but pleased that the British economy is probably 2.7% bigger than it was in the first quarter of 2008, as opposed to the estimate of just a few weeks ago that it is just a fraction bigger?
> 
> Isn't it fantastically good news that it now appears that the British economy has been performing a bit better than Germany's and way better than France's for some time, and only a bit worse than America's or Canada's?



BBC’s Economic Editor, Robert Peston (St Peter's College, University of Oxford) what did you forget?

UK economy boosted by proceeds from prostitution and drugs


> The methodological changes incorporated the inclusion of spending on research and development and weapons as investment, as well as the introduction of spending on illegal activities such as drugs and prostitution in the calculation of the nation's income.
> 
> Data previously released in May showed that illegal drugs and prostitution contributed £10 billion to the UK economy between 1997 and 2009.


Other european countries are doing it too. German GDP swells on sex, drugs and weapons


----------



## savoloysam (Sep 4, 2014)

A doctor on "doctors" has just given out a two month script for DIazpam. Well that just doesn't happen does it? Fuck the TV I'm off into town


----------



## rekil (Sep 6, 2014)

Sponsored by burgercorp. 



> Secret menus: Fast food 'hacks' for in-the-know customers
> 
> Competition is driving many fast-food restaurants to fill special orders. As a result, hundreds of "secret menu" items circulate on social media to be snapped up by savvy eaters.



http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-28990400


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 6, 2014)

secret menu is surely just asking the cook if he can make you something interesting. Or asking if he can make you a burger to order.

I think its been around since before social media. See: The MegaMac.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 11, 2015)

seems strange but i cant find a bbc report on the supposed 2000+ dead following Boko Haram attack in Northern Nigeria...its been 48hrs since the guardian reported it


----------



## Flavour (Jan 11, 2015)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-30743030

downplaying it a lot, not even mentioning the 2000 dead until near the end of the article, perhaps because it remains unconfirmed and no western journalists have actually been there.


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 12, 2015)

Getting sick to fucking death of BBC local news actually just rehashing the national news. That's not fucking local you morons. Look the word "local" up in the dictionary you thick cunts


----------



## gosub (Jan 15, 2015)

Use of the phrase "The" Prophet" on BBC News and on the Daily Politics.	-  I'd put money on that I'd didn't miss the the memo about the existence of God being proved, and its philosophical outlook determined.

In which case Muhammed(RIP) is one of countless people, with varying success, who have claimed to be the spokesman of God.  Not least to avoid confusion; and the avoidance of upsetting those who bet on different/no horses in the race; say which one, or at the very least whack an "alleged" in the middle.

Its not even particularly helpful to Islam in the UK either, turning the founder of one of the world's leading religions into "He-who-must-not-be-named". Even worse for JK Rowling, who has enough to contend with, from the Scots Nats.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 15, 2015)

Flavour said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-30743030
> 
> downplaying it a lot, not even mentioning the 2000 dead until near the end of the article, perhaps because it remains unconfirmed and no western journalists have actually been there.


which i guess is fair enough, particularly in regards to verifying the facts themselves. Still, I think it could have registered a bit higher


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 15, 2015)

savoloysam said:


> Getting sick to fucking death of BBC local news actually just rehashing the national news. That's not fucking local you morons. Look the word "local" up in the dictionary you thick cunts



Especially when the link is tenuous.  Up here in Leeds a few years ago we got lots of extra coverage of the Soham murder trial because Huntley had some link to North Lincolnshire, which is just on the edge of the regional news area.  That was after loads about it on the national news. Tedious.


----------



## gosub (Jan 15, 2015)

savoloysam said:


> Getting sick to fucking death of BBC local news actually just rehashing the national news. That's not fucking local you morons. Look the word "local" up in the dictionary you thick cunts


It means within five miles of the BBC Southampton studio , if you live in the BBC South region


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 16, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Especially when the link is tenuous.  Up here in Leeds a few years ago we got lots of extra coverage of the Soham murder trial because Huntley had some link to North Lincolnshire, which is just on the edge of the regional news area.  That was after loads about it on the national news. Tedious.



They do the same with East Mids with The McCann nonsense. Every single time some national news source reports yet another dead link.

Thing is though they always always manage to find a link the main BBC national news story, no matter how little local relevance it actaully has. They even did it with the Charlie Hebdo story.


----------



## Celyn (Jan 17, 2015)

gosub said:


> ... Even worse for JK Rowling, who has enough to contend with, from the Scots Nats.



What horrors is J.K. Rowling being subject to?  I was vaguely nodding in agreement till I got to that little tangent.

Come to think of it, maybe I'm not in agreement.  Just realised that, much as I might like news items to say "alleged prophet", they would also have to be careful with other - ahem- job descriptions. There was a small fire today in Bloggstown in the Alleged St. Somebody's School, and so on.  That would be loads of fun, though. Smith today got an OBE for long-time service to some Alleged Saint's Ambulance Service _etc_.   

So, yes, a more careful use of names or status markers would be very entertaining, but they certainly would have to do it in an even-handed way.  Was it Confucius who said the first thing to do is the "rectification of names"?  Somebody did.


----------



## binka (Jan 17, 2015)

Why are so many British explorers privately educated?



> Yet among the latest contenders to cross the Atlantic is another public schoolboy, Tom Rainey, last year's winner of a Young Brits award by "outfitters to the gentry" Jack Wills... Mr Rainey, who works in the oil industry, was able to put down a £20,000 deposit for the boat.
> 
> "I wrote hundreds of letters for sponsorship but they never really transpired," he says. "But we have family or friends connections with all our sponsors.
> 
> "It is 100% who you know and everyone who has donated has been extremely friendly and generous."



ok fair enough it's definitely all about the connections



> He believes public schools produce a disproportionately large number of adventure sportsmen because they encourage outdoor activities.
> 
> "I think that's the difference. I did kayaking and Combined Cadet Force at school and all that stuff taught me how to enjoy being outdoors."



oh actually it's just because the plebs prefer xbox


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2015)

perhaps because no right-thinking person would want to walk to the north pole dragging a sled for 2,000 miles, when the same thing can be achieved more easily and in greater comfort by walking from white city tube under the westway and taking, iirc, the first on the right.


----------



## binka (Jan 17, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> perhaps because no right-thinking person would want to walk to the north pole dragging a sled for 2,000 miles, when the same thing can be achieved more easily and in greater comfort by walking from white city tube under the westway and taking, iirc, the first on the right.


christ can you not go one day without banging on about white city fucking tube? you're like a broken record!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 17, 2015)

Nick Robinson in a bunty style account of how Cameron is meeting Obama and- Obama calls him 'bro'! the speshul relationship is preserved!


----------



## gosub (Jan 17, 2015)

Celyn said:


> What horrors is J.K. Rowling being subject to?  I was vaguely nodding in agreement till I got to that little tangent.
> 
> Come to think of it, maybe I'm not in agreement.  Just realised that, much as I might like news items to say "alleged prophet", they would also have to be careful with other - ahem- job descriptions. There was a small fire today in Bloggstown in the Alleged St. Somebody's School, and so on.  That would be loads of fun, though. Smith today got an OBE for long-time service to some Alleged Saint's Ambulance Service _etc_.
> 
> So, yes, a more careful use of names or status markers would be very entertaining, but they certainly would have to do it in an even-handed way.  Was it Confucius who said the first thing to do is the "rectification of names"?  Somebody did.




RE: JKR, giving a million to NO went down like cold sick to some NATS, but in terms of actual trouble, I think it got as traumatic as some people saying nasty things about her on twitter. Thought it helped with building the segway between two people you're not supposed to mention.  I could have used the Christians who see her books as promoting paganism, I suppose, but I thought I'd widen it past theology.  Must be tough, being a multimillionaire writer of kids twaddle.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 17, 2015)

copliker said:


> Sponsored by burgercorp.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-28990400



What is the 'lewd nickname'?


----------



## rekil (Jan 17, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> What is the 'lewd nickname'?


Dunno, I suggest going to McDs and saying naughty words until we come across the correct combination and then pitch the story to the guardian.


----------



## gosub (Jan 17, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> What is the 'lewd nickname'?


http://hackthemenu.com/mcdonalds/secret-menu/mcgangbang/


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 2, 2015)

Magna Cartas united at British Library to celebrate 800th anniversary

Shouldn't that be "Magna Cartae"?


----------



## gosub (Feb 2, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> Magna Cartas united at British Library to celebrate 800th anniversary
> 
> Shouldn't that be "Magna Cartae"?


you just can't get the staff these days.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 7, 2015)

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-31771436

what is this shit ffs.  you're a fucking global news organisation.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 9, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-31771436
> 
> what is this shit ffs.  you're a fucking global news organisation.



Actual LOL when I read the title of that. And then they've got the fucking cheek to try and keep the licence fee.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm willing to be proven wrong but 'billion dollar chicken shop'...wtf is going to be an hour long advert for the colonel


----------



## rekil (Apr 1, 2015)

"Comedian and writer Colm O'Regan casts his comic lens upon the complexities of capitalism."

First rule of comedy - you have to be funny. You sir, are not funny. 

A history of capitalism - and Marx

You can guess all the lines.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 1, 2015)

copliker said:


> "Comedian and writer Colm O'Regan casts his comic lens upon the complexities of capitalism."
> 
> First rule of comedy - you have to be funny. You sir, are not funny.
> 
> ...


Wow that was bad - not surprising to see Ha-Joon chang and John lanchester pop up. The first because this O' Regan  is ripping off his lightweight book Economics:a users guide for his tiny script and the 2nd because he doesn't really get marx (see the classical misunderstanding of the so-called immiseration theory) and because he's a writer on financial capital, not capital as such (a self-made expert at that, that's what private school and oxbridge allows you to do - Ha-Joon Chnag also oxbridge btw).


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 12, 2015)

Look at me!
Why the world is turning into one big selfie
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-32248538


----------



## Mad-Martin (Apr 13, 2015)

BBC - it's just PC drivel


----------



## bi0boy (May 15, 2015)

I want to watch the "news" not a feature piece on some actor who is arranging for his dogs to be returned from Australia to the US. I can watch the Aussie border force repeats on 5* at 3am if I want that shit.


----------



## 8den (May 15, 2015)

copliker said:


> "Comedian and writer Colm O'Regan casts his comic lens upon the complexities of capitalism."
> 
> First rule of comedy - you have to be funny. You sir, are not funny.
> 
> ...


Jesus I had to switch that off. What part of Ireland has that fucking accent. It's pure 100% terry wogan.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 15, 2015)

8den said:


> Jesus I had to switch that off. What part of Ireland has that fucking accent. It's pure 100% terry wogan.


wogan from limerick ((((limerick))))


----------



## 8den (May 15, 2015)

Great another reason to hate Limerick.


----------



## rekil (May 15, 2015)

8den said:


> Jesus I had to switch that off. What part of Ireland has that fucking accent. It's pure 100% terry wogan.


Posh bit of Cork is my guess.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 15, 2015)

8den said:


> Great another reason to hate Limerick.


another reason to feel sympathy for limerick, surely, it's not their fault wogan emanated from that corner of ireland.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 15, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> wogan from limerick ((((limerick))))





8den said:


> Great another reason to hate Limerick.



I've been to Limerick once in my life, and most of the people I met there were sound. . .


----------



## Pickman's model (May 15, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> I've been to Limerick once in my life, and most of the people I met there were sound. . .


yeh i've yet to meet a wrong un from limerick but then again i've yet to meet wogan


----------



## 8den (May 15, 2015)

I married a limerick woman, and I'm not allowed to perpetuate the stereotype that limerick is full of violent skangers. If I did she'd stab me.


----------



## bi0boy (May 21, 2015)

In _Modern Times: For Richer, For Poorer_, a documentary series about life in contemporary Britain that looks at four couples risking it all to start the business of their dreams, I was surprised to hear the narrator describe Burford as "a pretty town buried in the Cotswolds hills".

Why he didn't correctly refer to them as the "Cotswold hills" or simply "the Cotswolds" I have no idea.


----------



## weepiper (May 28, 2015)

Surprised no-one else has posted the latest poverty porn show, which this time isn't on Channel 4 or 5, but the BBC 

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...o-find-britains-hardest-grafter-10279386.html

The poor bastards that fall for this and agree to appear on it probably haven't realised that it will screw up any benefits claims they currently have as it will count as 'not being available for work' if they're on JSA etc and they'll get sanctioned, they'll be getting paid an appearance fee which will count as a wage and will mean their housing benefit will be suspended while they re-assess, then once they're dumped off the show back into real life they'll have to walk the benefits assessment tightrope again with no money for 6 weeks while they put in a new claim, and even if they 'win' then all they're winning is enough money to live off for a few months, and enough to stop any housing benefit they're getting, and when it runs out they'll have to claim all over again.


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2015)

Twenty twenty production company claim to have



> a deep respect for the people whose stories we tell



I'm sure this filth will bear that out.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 28, 2015)

As someone on Twitter said, it's like they've actually commissioned TvGoHome's 'Wanking for Coins'.


----------



## CNT36 (May 28, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Surprised no-one else has posted the latest poverty porn show, which this time isn't on Channel 4 or 5, but the BBC
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...o-find-britains-hardest-grafter-10279386.html
> 
> The poor bastards that fall for this and agree to appear on it probably haven't realised that it will screw up any benefits claims they currently have as it will count as 'not being available for work' if they're on JSA etc and they'll get sanctioned, they'll be getting paid an appearance fee which will count as a wage and will mean their housing benefit will be suspended while they re-assess, then once they're dumped off the show back into real life they'll have to walk the benefits assessment tightrope again with no money for 6 weeks while they put in a new claim, and even if they 'win' then all they're winning is enough money to live off for a few months, and enough to stop any housing benefit they're getting, and when it runs out they'll have to claim all over again.


If you were aspirational you would understand.


----------



## bi0boy (May 29, 2015)

Some shit about football adminstration has been their headline news since yesterday


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 29, 2015)

anyone posted this yet?

https://you.38degrees.org.uk/petitions/end-the-bbc-licence-fee


----------



## stavros (May 30, 2015)

Has anyone ever heard anything vaguely critical of the monarchy on the BBC? Today's sycophancy of William Windsor at the Cup final was nauseating. I appreciate that a majority of the population are supportive of having a royal family, but Auntie never seem to have any dissenting voices.


----------



## Quartz (May 30, 2015)

stavros said:


> I appreciate that a majority of the population are supportive of having a royal family, but Auntie never seem to have any dissenting voices.



Haven't they delegated that to Channel 4?


----------



## stavros (May 31, 2015)

Have they? C4 just has the alternative Christmas message, doesn't it?

It's not unique to the Beeb of course, as even the Graun and Indie will only have the occasional op-ed by a guest writer suggesting hereditary monarchies are a bit of a daft system in the developed world.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 16, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-33104412


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 17, 2015)

Quartz said:


> Haven't they delegated that to Channel 4?


In what sense if C4 a republican channel then?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jun 24, 2015)

Try this piece of revisionist history produced by Libby Purves and Max Mosley for this morning's Mid Week on Radio 4 (from about 9.20)...if you can stomach it.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 24, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Try this piece of revisionist history produced by Libby Purves and Max Mosley for this morning's Mid Week on Radio 4 (from about 9.20)...if you can stomach it.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


I'd rather not. What are the highlights?


----------



## youngian (Jun 24, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Try this piece of revisionist history produced by Libby Purves and Max Mosley for this morning's Mid Week on Radio 4 (from about 9.20)...if you can stomach it.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


I noticed Gerry Springer didn't stay around for a chat with Mosley about the Holocaust. Which Max's misunderstood dad thought was a bad show. Max Mosley's persistence in turning over Murdoch is an admirable point in his favour.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2015)

youngian said:


> I noticed Gerry Springer didn't stay around for a chat with Mosley about the Holocaust. Which Max's misunderstood dad thought was a bad show. Max Mosley's persistence in turning over Murdoch is an admirable point in his favour.


not jerry springer?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jun 24, 2015)

youngian said:


> I noticed Gerry Springer didn't stay around for a chat with Mosley about the Holocaust. Which Max's misunderstood dad thought was a bad show. Max Mosley's persistence in turning over Murdoch is an admirable point in his favour.


 
Mosley's mum wasn't that willing to chat about the Holocaust either when Sue Lawley had her on Desert Island Discs.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 2, 2015)

BBC4 had a programme last night about the destruction of artifacts by Daesh. Quite interesting but started saying how great it would of been if European imperialists/powers had taken more of them back with them in the 19th,20th and according to one guy even 21st centuries. No reflection on how those had contributed to the situation that lead to the wave of destruction.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 3, 2015)

CNT36 said:


> BBC4 had a programme last night about the destruction of artifacts by Daesh. Quite interesting but started saying how great it would of been if European imperialists/powers had taken more of them back with them in the 19th,20th and according to one guy even 21st centuries. No reflection on how those had contributed to the situation that lead to the wave of destruction.



Main message seemed to be that Dan Cruikshank is a complete and utter fucking jinx. Let him anywhere near your ancient artefacts and beardie nutters with sledgehammers and dynamite certainly won't be far behind.


----------



## rhod (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Santino (Jul 3, 2015)

I once saw him on a Tube.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 3, 2015)

his name is well dickensian


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 15, 2015)

Anyone see that god-awful article about laibach going to north korea?,


----------



## weltweit (Jul 15, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> anyone posted this yet?
> 
> https://you.38degrees.org.uk/petitions/end-the-bbc-licence-fee


Quite an interesting text on that page.
As it happens I do watch read and listen to the BBC so I suppose I should pay something for it, but I am not sure I should be paying as a condition for being able to watch other channels funded by advertising.

And when I see BBC stars warning about the risk to the national fabric of discussing the licence fee, I can't help but think what a nice arrangement they have, being so well paid by Aunty Beeb as most of them are.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 15, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Anyone see that god-awful article about laibach going to north korea?,



No?


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 15, 2015)

NoXion said:


> No?



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-33530538 here


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 15, 2015)

after hearing that racket DPRK will be once more closing its borders to all foriegn music


----------



## NoXion (Jul 15, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-33530538 here



I'm not too familiar with Laibach, although I like a couple of their songs.

Stupid question time; what was especially bad about that article? Apart from the usual BBC shitness, I mean.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2015)

You know what, i know what Laibach are up to and have always defended them and their activity. But i've spend the last 3 months reading every single thing i can find to with the the new european right (that's the far right centred around de benoist and the evolian tradition - the _we're not real racists, we're just cultural separatist_ right) - and they keep cropping up writing for them, appearing in their events, hanging around with 'white advocate' scumbag artists like Charles Krafft. Is that the sort of thing they mean by questioning symbols? That's surely closing down the distance need to do that oh so ironic questioning.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 15, 2015)

I havent kept up to date. Thats grim.   Anything i can read on that?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I havent kept up to date. Thats grim.


The last of those is recent - the other stuff, this was in the 90s and 2000s. That former stuff could possibly be defended as getting these goons to unwittingly place laibach's questions about them at the centre of their events or journals - but hanging around with Charles Krafft in this day and age, getting pissed up with him no less and having a rip roaring time, nah.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 20, 2015)

The BBC have uncritically adopted the government's doublespeak use of 'living wage' as an editorial standard. In this story they are reporting on IKEA committing to pay the actual living wage which they describe as being higher than the living wage by which they of course mean the bullshit term for the sub-living wage that has been renamed.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 20, 2015)

Just a state mouthpiece- and example of the sheer lies they are happy to peddle while pretending to be journos was  reminded to me by an article I just read- ukraines invisible nazis, behind the reporter, waving the wolfs hook flags. Pro-EU demonstrators apparently


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 21, 2015)

Piss-poor reporting on the Welfare bill voting:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-33604287



> Of the 53 Labour MPs first elected to Parliament in May, 18 opposed the bill.





> BBC assistant political editor Norman Smith said things could not be much worse for Labour, with a fifth of the party openly defying the leadership and many more "deeply unhappy".
> (...)
> The vote showed *about half* of the new intake were "well to the left of the mainstream", which tells us that the gravitational pull of the party is not back to the centre, but to the left, he added.



Erm, 18/53 is a tiny bit over a third, which means nearly two thirds didn't rebel against their leader and didn't have the fucking spine to stand up against a bill designed to screw people over.

Plus you can fuck right off with that 'to the left of the mainstream' shit, who decides what the mainstream is?  The shitting lib dems voted against it ffs.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 31, 2015)

so along with the tories redefining child poverty we've got these cunts at the bbc breakfast 'news' giving repeated airtime to a senior copper from surrey informing the nation that 1 in five beggars aren't genuine (what he means is one in five aren't registered homeless- I never was. Didn't even know that was a thing till later years). He also verbatim repeated that old lie about how some beggars earn up to 150 quid a week. Basically these cunts are starting the demonisation of poverty- no doubt thinking ahead to what osbournes HB cuts will do to the youth homelessness rates. Charities are getting regular bashings in the Mail as well, largely for fat catism and so on, but the unerlying theme is to discredit charities because they are outspoken about the effects of austerity.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> so along with the tories redefining child poverty we've got these cunts at the bbc breakfast 'news' giving repeated airtime to a senior copper from surrey informing the nation that 1 in five beggars aren't genuine (what he means is one in five aren't registered homeless- I never was. Didn't even know that was a thing till later years). He also verbatim repeated that old lie about how some beggars earn up to 150 quid a week. Basically these cunts are starting the demonisation of poverty- no doubt thinking ahead to what osbournes HB cuts will do to the youth homelessness rates. Charities are getting regular bashings in the Mail as well, largely for fat catism and so on, but the unerlying theme is to discredit charities because they are outspoken about the effects of austerity.


never mind some beggars earning up to £150 a week (some, note) what about the rather larger number of police officers coining it in on spurious overtime? £150 won't get you far in a week all found, and you don't get a nice little pension after 30 years of begging.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 31, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> so along with the tories redefining child poverty we've got these cunts at the bbc breakfast 'news' giving repeated airtime to a senior copper from surrey informing the nation that 1 in five beggars aren't genuine (what he means is one in five aren't registered homeless- I never was. Didn't even know that was a thing till later years). He also verbatim repeated that old lie about how some beggars earn up to 150 quid a week. Basically these cunts are starting the demonisation of poverty- no doubt thinking ahead to what osbournes HB cuts will do to the youth homelessness rates. Charities are getting regular bashings in the Mail as well, largely for fat catism and so on, but the unerlying theme is to discredit charities because they are outspoken about the effects of austerity.



Glad I didn't see that. Reporting like that is so dangerous, it's going to translate into people getting their heads kicked in, isn't it?


----------



## J Ed (Jul 31, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> never mind some beggars earning up to £150 a week (some, note) what about the rather larger number of police officers coining it in on spurious overtime? £150 won't get you far in a week all found, and you don't get a nice little pension after 30 years of begging.



I bet that they are talking about beggars in London as well, yeah £150 a week is going to go far in London...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 31, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Glad I didn't see that. Reporting like that is so dangerous, it's going to translate into people getting their heads kicked in, isn't it?


my old dear made the point to me that its likely to just help reinforce that old 'don't give them anything they'll only spent it on drug/alcohol' trope that the selfish wealthy use to justify their innate desire to treat people in poverty as untermensh, and in the same breath she made a point I had never considered before- those of us one or two rungs above the homeless man know only too well how easy it is to fall and what conditions down there are like, hence we give more readily. All this 'fake beggars on masses of money a week' schtick is just another attempt to paint the poorest and most vulnerable as chancers, shysters, people of bad character in their situation through devious choice or moral failure. Fuck the beeb.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 31, 2015)

God the BBC is shit



> Every time Trump says something outrageous, or pokes a rival in the eye, so his popularity goes up.
> And for Labour Party activists who have never really liked the whole, tedious governing thing and being in power (far too compromising) Corbyn is perfect.
> Let's bring back maintenance grants and get rid of student loans? Easy. We'll whack up corporation tax or hit the rich with massively higher personal taxes.
> Stop those thieving Mexicans crossing the Rio Grande? Simple - we'll build a giant wall all along the border...and you know what else we'll do - we'll charge the Mexican government for building it (quite why the Mexican government would foot the bill no-one has quite explained, but hey).
> ...



Taxing the rich at a level which was common across the Western world until very recently is basically the same as common garden racist anti-immigration sentiment. Of course 'nuance', 'detail' and 'complexity' are just synonyms for 'slightly convoluted justification for wealth transfer from the poor to the rich'.



> When elections come it seems that the electorate reaches an unhappy conclusion that life is difficult, and that they will reluctantly back the party that they think offer the best hope in difficult circumstances.
> The Tories didn't win a majority because people were going to the polls saying 'I love these bunch of guys'.
> Voters took a pragmatic view based on what they would be best for the economy, their jobs, and their families. The psychology seemed to be what will be the least worst, not what will take us to Nirvana.



Incredible. Nuance, detail and complexity like 'the recession happened because of public spending', 'welfare scroungers are coming to take what little you have left' - this is what passes for critical thought at the BBC these days.

Nuance, detail, complexity = sovereign debts are the same as credit cards
Simple solutions = anything that threatens the interests of the rich


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 31, 2015)

Always remember: TINA. If you propose an alternative you are the same as anyone else proposing any alternative.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 31, 2015)

I think that a lot of British right-wingers who spend a bit of time in America quite like being about to invoke the spectre of the American Republican Party to salve their own consciences, if they are able to expand the Overton window in their own mind or the mind of the person they are trying to justify their existence to then it can be a useful way of appearing a little bit less misanthropic.

Tories quite like the idea of the fact that if they were in America with the same views then they could easily run as Democrats, and they are of course right. The likes of Rahm Emanuel and Diane Feinstein likewise could very easily be Tories.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2015)

Yea those fake beggars must be coining it in as they lie in puddles of their own piss carrying around all of their worldly goods in a few bags. The rich bastards 


This sort of nonsense has been around for years though, remember someone i knew at uni banging on about it


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 13, 2015)

They posted this image from the anti-daesh activist group in syria whose member was recently killed by them with a caption which implies they are part of daesh: 



> An Egyptian group allied to IS published this announcement on Twitter



What fucking shoddy journalism


----------



## Zabo (Aug 18, 2015)

"A teenage girl has added a new chapter to the politicians-eating-things file after filming David Cameron tucking into a tube of paprika Pringles.

The PM was chomping on the £1.80 snack on an Easyjet flight to Portugal - sparking incredulity on social media.

Fellow passenger Ashleigh was amazed too, telling her Twitter followers: "Guys I'm crying he was eating Pringles."

"I found the experience humbling," she told BBC News."

And that is the political news for today folks. Photographs below.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-33973394


----------



## NoXion (Aug 18, 2015)

It's still "silly season" isn't it? Even so, that is particularly bad.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 22, 2015)

Liquid can leak out of containers with a hole:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-33988220

"As the coffee sloshes against the end of the lid, that velocity is amplified and it splashes up through the actual hole."


----------



## Flavour (Aug 22, 2015)

The real political message is not that Cameron was eating Pringles, after all, what is the price difference between the cheapest crisps and the most expensive? And wouldn't Pringles be near the top end anyway, pound for pound? It's the fact he took an easyjet flight. He's one of us, you see, booking his holiday online according to which day is the cheapest and keeping himself strictly within a 400 quid budget.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 24, 2015)

Pringles aren't crisps ffs


----------



## killer b (Aug 24, 2015)

Flavour said:


> The real political message is not that Cameron was eating Pringles, after all, what is the price difference between the cheapest crisps and the most expensive? And wouldn't Pringles be near the top end anyway, pound for pound? It's the fact he took an easyjet flight. He's one of us, you see, booking his holiday online according to which day is the cheapest and keeping himself strictly within a 400 quid budget.


This is the only reason they use budget airlines - in the hope that someone will post a picture of them being normal and it'll go viral. Doubtless with a little nudge here and there from the tory press office


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Aug 25, 2015)

killer b said:


> This is the only reason they use budget airlines - in the hope that someone will post a picture of them being normal and it'll go viral. Doubtless with a little nudge here and there from the tory press office



Do politicians actually expect us to believe that


----------



## elbows (Sep 7, 2015)

I've been having real trouble finding this article again on the BBC, not sure if they replaced it with a different version of the story.

But since I saved it this morning, I can bring you this quote that fails to quite do the typical dance when it comes to describing the BBC World Service, rather a brief lapse into language that isn't careful:



> The World Service proposals are part of an ongoing battle against state-sponsored news organisations such as Al-Jazeera, China Central Television (CCTV) and RT (previously Russia Today), which command huge resources and now broadcast to viewers in the UK.


----------



## treelover (Sep 7, 2015)

killer b said:


> This is the only reason they use budget airlines - in the hope that someone will post a picture of them being normal and it'll go viral. Doubtless with a little nudge here and there from the tory press office



The minute Cameron leaves office, he will be in a private jet to the Azores.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2015)

elbows said:


> I've been having real trouble finding this article again on the BBC, not sure if they replaced it with a different version of the story.
> 
> But since I saved it this morning, I can bring you this quote that fails to quite do the typical dance when it comes to describing the BBC World Service, rather a brief lapse into language that isn't careful:


well thats refreshingly honest of them


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Sep 8, 2015)

treelover said:


> The minute Cameron leaves office, he will be in a private jet to the Azores.



I would rather it was HMP Wormwood Scrubs than the Azores for cameron and co when they leave office


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 8, 2015)

SikhWarrioR said:


> I would rather it was HMP Wormwood Scrubs than the Azores for cameron and co when they leave office



The Scrubs is too good for them. Wandsworth or Wakefield.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Sep 8, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> The Scrubs is too good for them. Wandsworth or Wakefield.



One could argue that HMP Broadmoor might be the best place for cameron and co when leaving office possibly via The Old Bailey


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 8, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> my old dear made the point to me that its likely to just help reinforce that old 'don't give them anything they'll only spent it on drug/alcohol' trope that the selfish wealthy use to justify their innate desire to treat people in poverty as untermensh,


Of course they'd never spend the money in that way. I gave some change to a fella once and the person with me started on the whole "he'll just spend it on drugs and alcohol." schtick. I pointed out so would I and so would they. The only time I get annoyed is when they give me the whole bullshit story about wanting a train ticket to visit a relative or some similar sob story. I blame the scum for that though not the ones blagging.


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 8, 2015)

I guess I'm annoyed at the fact they think I'd give money to someone to visit a relative etc but not to someone who was fucking desperate for the money to live.


----------



## Flavour (Sep 9, 2015)

BBC Capital in "the best beach city in the world for ex-pats is in Israel" shocker
Is this the best beach city for expats?

I despair, but then, BBC Capital has always had it's emphasis on Capital. I had originally thought it was more of a London-focussed thing, but evidently not.

_You're talking about people that aren't afraid to take risks._


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 13, 2015)

"A typical banana contains 0.1 microsieverts of radiation. To put that in context, a typical CT scan in a hospital exposes humans to between 10 and 15 microsieverts."

Er, no. A typical CT scan dose is 10 to 15 millisieverts. They have just understated the dose by a factor of 1000. Useful info for anyone considering medical treatment. 

Complaint made.

That's what happens when you get people with journalism degrees to write science articles.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 21, 2015)

Ok, so it's been discussed (and laughed at) to death now, but really needs go here too - and that's the Beeb's almost total blackout on the Cameron stuff today. Barely any mention on the BBC News website, their political editors desperately trying to avoid it on twitter this morning (a few times almost going out of their way to cover it with other stories), and I've hardly heard a jot on BBC radio/TV this afternoon.

Indie piece about it here: The BBC's decision not to report #PigGate is unacceptable


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 5, 2015)

Absolutely nothing on the BBC News website (UK or Politics section) this morning about the weekends TUC march. It only features on the 'Tory conference day one' page.

No surprise as usual there then.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 5, 2015)

pravda cunts


----------



## treelover (Oct 7, 2015)

The BBC's first documentary about foodbanks in more than a year tonight - is on tonight, at 11.05 pm!

on BBC1.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2015)

treelover said:


> The BBC's first documentary about foodbanks in more than a year tonight - is on tonight, at 11.05 pm!
> 
> on BBC1.


how often do you think food bank documentaries should be on?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 7, 2015)

evryday, its a fucking disgrace


----------



## gosub (Oct 16, 2015)

6 o'clock news:	"Leon Britten died before finding out that the police had cleared him."

Surely.
Leon Brittan died without finding out that the police had cleared him.


----------



## Bingo (Oct 19, 2015)

Pure tory/blairite propaganda on world at one today re: Corbyn's appeal to apathetic non voters.


----------



## Flavour (Oct 27, 2015)

Flavour said:


> BBC Capital in "the best beach city in the world for ex-pats is in Israel" shocker
> Is this the best beach city for expats?
> 
> I despair, but then, BBC Capital has always had it's emphasis on Capital. I had originally thought it was more of a London-focussed thing, but evidently not.
> ...



allo allo allo, What have we here then? Another article on the BBC website expounding the glories of the Israeli apartheid state this one is called, completely unironically, "a city that will teach you to be at peace"

http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20151019-a-city-that-will-teach-you-to-be-at-peace

"a place where the distance between Heaven and Earth is compressed"... because so many people get killed, perhaps?


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 5, 2015)

At the start of this video

"That, is a sofa going down the river..."

It's an armchair not a sofa


----------



## J Ed (Dec 5, 2015)

Summer Budget 2015 - Landlords Reactions | Property118.com



> Hi folks,
> 
> i just spoke to Chris Cooper and hes not a suitable case sudy
> 
> ...


----------



## sihhi (Dec 18, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Summer Budget 2015 - Landlords Reactions | Property118.com



That's grotesque.

Alistair Campbell,who absolutely hates the BBC because it refused to back down over the leak over the government sexing up the dodgy dossier, holding forth on Newsnight about Jose Mourinho cos he interviewed him once.


----------



## sihhi (Dec 18, 2015)

Today programme broadcast lies about Palestine:

BBC forced to admit it misled over Palestine
_
For the second time in just over six months, the BBC has been forced to admit that its flagship news and current affairs program — Today — has misled its audiences over the situation in Israel and the occupied West Bank and Gaza Strip.

In a broadcast in October, veteran presenter John Humphrys and Middle East correspondent Kevin Connolly implied in a two-way conversation that all of those killed in that month’s violence were Israeli.

In fact, at the date of broadcast, on 19 October, more than 40 of those killed were Palestinian and fewer than 10 Israeli.

_


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 23, 2016)

Top story all day on the BBC News site: "It's snowing in America"


----------



## Bingo (Jan 23, 2016)

Yeah I thought the same... 

"Fuck off!", I thought =)


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 23, 2016)

I dunno. The weather there is serious. NYC mayor has issued a travel ban, meaning anyone on the roads except in emergency can be arrested. That is newsworthy.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 23, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> I dunno. The weather there is serious. NYC mayor has issued a travel ban, meaning anyone on the roads except in emergency can be arrested. That is newsworthy.


True dat, but tbh something happening on the Eastern seaboard is very similar to something happening in GL or RoSEland...it really is newsworthy...whatever it is.


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 24, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Top story all day on the BBC News site: "It's snowing in America"



For a second day running wtf?!


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 24, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> I dunno. The weather there is serious. NYC mayor has issued a travel ban, meaning anyone on the roads except in emergency can be arrested. That is newsworthy.



Except in Chicago, LA, Canada, France, Australia etc it's not the main news item.


----------



## Farmer Giles (Jan 24, 2016)

A view from the other side.

Political bias at BBC - something has to be done surely - Page 1 - News, Politics & Economics - PistonHeads

(not mine BTW)


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 25, 2016)

The Candour League, the Rhodesian offshoot of the far right League of Empire Loyalists, is described in this BBC piece as "left-wing":

BBC ON THIS DAY | 12 | 1966: UK politicians assaulted in Rhodesia


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 25, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> For a second day running wtf?!



They don't have to pay someone to translate news articles from America, and footage is cheap and easily obtained.  It's laziness/budget-driven rather than fawning.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 25, 2016)

It's when they say 'President Obama' that gets me. Not '_American_ President, Barack Obama'

They always preface other countries' leaders names with which country they represent, so there's an air of preference to the US. "_President Obama today announced..." _president of who? UK? No? Then don't just say 'President' like it's assumed he rules over us.

Pet hate.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 25, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> It's when they say 'President Obama' that gets me. Not '_American_ President, Barack Obama'
> 
> They always preface other countries' leaders names with which country they represent, so there's an air of preference to the US. "_President Obama today announced..." _president of who? UK? No? Then don't just say 'President' like it's assumed he rules over us.
> 
> Pet hate.



I hate it when they say "Prime Minister David Cameron" as if he rules over us. Not on my watch.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> I hate it when they say "Prime Minister David Cameron" as if he rules over us. Not on my watch.


so what do you think he does do, if he doesn't 'rule over us'? back in the 80s they said 'the premier, margaret thatcher' or 'margaret thatcher, the prime minister': and it was the same for major and blair and brown. david cameron does rule over us: even if you don't like it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 25, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> so what do you think he does do, if he doesn't 'rule over us'? back in the 80s they said 'the premier, margaret thatcher' or 'margaret thatcher, the prime minister': and it was the same for major and blair and brown. david cameron does rule over us: even if you don't like it.



He doesn't rule over us. Nobody rules over us. We shall not, we shall not be ruled.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> He doesn't rule over us. Nobody rules over us. We shall not, we shall not be ruled.


ah. you're away in cloud-cuckoo land.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 25, 2016)

Not really the same anyway.

The point is, if they're a foreign president, they should spell out which country they 'preside' over. Even if its obvious. Or else its just an assumption we know, and then that should be applied to all countries equally. If not then it shows preference for the USA, which is bullshit. And it sounds like he's _our_ president, which he ain't.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 25, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> ah. you're away in cloud-cuckoo land.



Listen buddy, you may, for all I know, enjoy being ruled over but nobody owns my ass. Nobody.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Listen buddy, you may, for all I know, enjoy being ruled over but nobody owns my ass. Nobody.


it's not a matter of being happy about it, it is a matter of recognising reality. for example, cameron's government has dreamed up and enforces a range of measures which affect you, e.g. the tax rate, the tax on cigarettes, etc etc etc. while he may not tell you what to do on a day-to-day basis he governs the country.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 26, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> it's not a matter of being happy about it, it is a matter of recognising reality. for example, cameron's government has dreamed up and enforces a range of measures which affect you, e.g. the tax rate, the tax on cigarettes, etc etc etc. while he may not tell you what to do on a day-to-day basis he governs the country.



Yes, yes - however, in that case - when someone like the American President makes a decision on foreigm policy, war etc - that can also affect the rest of us. In a way, he is "our" president.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Yes, yes - however, in that case - when someone like the American President makes a decision on foreigm policy, war etc - that can also affect the rest of us. In a way, he is "our" president.


i look forward to the day he is the people's president


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 26, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i look forward to the day he is the people's president



Glad you have something to keep you going, so


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Glad you have something to keep you going, so


i'm sorry you don't.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 26, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm sorry you don't.



It must be a blast being you. A real blast. So much hatred, so little to contribute. Always willing to stalk posters and come up with your playground quips. Silly pumpkin.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> It must be a blast being you. A real blast. So much hatred, so little to contribute. Always willing to stalk posters and come up with your playground quips. Silly pumpkin.


hatred? stalking? don't talk such bollocks you plum.


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 31, 2016)

"Veteran BBC broadcaster Sir Terry Wogan has died aged 77, after short illness, his family confirms"

a short illness.


----------



## Flanflinger (Jan 31, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> "Veteran BBC broadcaster Sir Terry Wogan has died aged 77, after short illness, his family confirms"
> 
> a short illness.



But his wig will live on forever.

RIP Tel.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 31, 2016)

Numerous articles with grammatical and other errors, not least of instead of off in one I had the misfortune to see yesterday.


----------



## J Ed (Feb 12, 2016)

John Humphrys 'raps' to Skepta grime track on Today programme – audio


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 12, 2016)

J Ed said:


> John Humphrys 'raps' to Skepta grime track on Today programme – audio


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 4, 2016)

Someone on Radio 4 talking about developing vaccines in a Pea Tree dish.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 4, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Someone on Radio 4 talking about developing vaccines in a Pea Tree dish.



Is that not just a weird way to say petri dish?


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 4, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Is that not just a weird way to say petri dish?



Yes, but it's Radio 4. Their science correspondents shouldn't be using weird ways to say anything - it leads one to think they don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 4, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Yes, but it's Radio 4. Their science correspondents shouldn't be using weird ways to say anything - it leads one to think they don't know what they're talking about.


Perhaps he went to Awwxfud?


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 4, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Someone on Radio 4 talking about developing vaccines in a Pea Tree dish.



Are they from Chilay?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> Are they from Chilay?


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 6, 2016)

"In February Npower announced a 5.2% in its gas price"


----------



## gosub (Apr 13, 2016)

Current most read story Russian warplanes 'aggressively' pass US missile destroyer - BBC News
_
One official called the events on Monday and Tuesday "one of the most aggressive acts in recent memory". _

- slightly less agressive than 12/4/2014 when a Su-24 used Khibiny to disable the Donald Cook's radar and missile systems in the Black sea


----------



## Flavour (Apr 27, 2016)

Viewpoint: Why green campaigners should embrace capitalism - BBC News

"For some reason green campaigners don't tend to be very interested in international finance.

Many environmentalists believe capitalism - and the financial architecture that supports it - is the source of the climate change problem, rather than a potential solution.

That is a mistake.

Because if anything is likely to save us all from the catastrophe that is uncontrolled global warming, it is global capitalism."

---

Oxford-educated author Justin Rowlatt, once known as "Ethical Man"... I kid you not.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 27, 2016)

> if you don't agree with that sentiment, let's debate it. I'm @BBCJustinR on Twitter.



He's open to counter argument. Don't wail at us. Go thrash it out with him. 
Change his mind.


----------



## bi0boy (May 3, 2016)

The main headline is currently some shit about how someone feels about some football match yesterday the result of which some other football stuff blah blah


----------



## J Ed (May 3, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> The main headline is currently some shit about how someone feels about some football match yesterday the result of which some other football stuff blah blah



I like football but


----------



## bi0boy (May 3, 2016)

J Ed said:


> I like football but




Seems like I'm not alone in shouting at Radio 5 to stfu sometimes then


----------



## stavros (May 3, 2016)

It is quite fun reading the BTL comments squealing "Aw, why can't I moan about the EU and immigrants for the 94th time this week?!".


----------



## DotCommunist (May 4, 2016)

iplayer moan but they've had the same 6 films there for three months now and Bitter Lake has been there since before christmas. What the fuck is going on


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2016)

Syrian anchor resigns after BBC's 'biased' Syria coverage

A leading Syrian journalist has resigned from her role as a _BBC_presenter, after the British public broadcaster came under fire for its"biased" coverage of the Syria war.

Dima Izzedin said that her decision to leave the media outlet was in part due to the _BBC_'s coverage of her home country, which activists say has closely followed the Syrian regime's narrative.

...

The _BBC_ reported that in one attack, Syrian rebel had bombarded a regime-controlled district of Aleppo and killed 44 civilians. The truth is that the dead were from an opposition-held district and the bombs fired from the regime.

...

It led Syrians to suspect an inherent bias from the broadcaster. Once the public broadcaster realised its mistake it made an apology, which activists said was half-hearted and would not repair the damage.

*'Inside' reporting*

Supporters of the Syrian revolution have said the London-based media outlet displays clear sympathy with the regime narrative. Language closely reflects Damascus' own propaganda, they added.

Damascus-based _BBC Arabic_ Syria correspondent Assaf al-Aboud has also come under flack for reporting on the war while embedded with regime troops. 

The fact that he reports from the security-tight government-held capital – where dissent leads to arrests and ultimately death – means he is also unable to report truthfully or impartially, they add.

_BBC _English presenters have also been accused of giving sympathetic portrayals of life under government control.


----------



## bi0boy (May 8, 2016)

Apparently according to a newsreader on the BBC News channel just now, London's new mayor is called Saddy Can.


----------



## bi0boy (May 30, 2016)

This video contains "some upsetting scenes"

Luton carnival: 'Ugly' scenes and arrests after event - BBC News


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 1, 2016)

Prime Establishment arse-licking from BBC Radio 4 news today, referring repeatedly to the travesties and tragedies visited on the Birmingham Six as "blunders" by West Midlands police. They weren't blunders, you dull cunts, they were full-on snow jobs.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> This video contains "some upsetting scenes"
> 
> Luton carnival: 'Ugly' scenes and arrests after event - BBC News


it does indeed and i hope the officers involved face charges.


----------



## Anudder Oik (Jun 1, 2016)

The BBC went down the pan at Mansfield in 1984.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm enjoying tonight's Newsnight.  The working title for it is "the EU referendum has been dominated by blue on blue conflict as the tory party splits itself in two.  Labour have quite sensibly avoided taking an overly prominent role in the debate as it would almost certainly split them in much the same way, so tonight we the BBC will do it for them."

It's not the snappiest title, granted.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 16, 2016)

"*Taylor Swift's very recent ex boyfriend Calvin Harris has unfollowed her on Twitter, after images of the singer kissing Tom Hiddleston appeared online!!!"

Calvin Harris unfollows Taylor Swift as Hiddleston pictures appear online*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> "*Taylor Swift's very recent ex boyfriend Calvin Harris has unfollowed her on Twitter, after images of the singer kissing Tom Hiddleston appeared online!!!"
> 
> Calvin Harris unfollows Taylor Swift as Hiddleston pictures appear online*


oh noes


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 4, 2016)

Perhaps this is the future of BBC content:


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 21, 2016)

Why is the word "lobbyist" in inverted commas here? When that was, unambiguously, Owen Smith's job at Pfizer? Answers on a postcard...


----------



## teqniq (Jul 21, 2016)

They are trying to polish a turd.


----------



## JimW (Jul 21, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> View attachment 89767
> 
> Why is the word "lobbyist" in inverted commas here? When that was, unambiguously, Owen Smith's job at Pfizer? Answers on a postcard...


They could have used them for his claim to be "normal", mind.


----------



## Flavour (Aug 13, 2016)

what the fuck sort of headline is that?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2016)

One from the vid of people burning burqas and cutting beards off i suppose.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 15, 2016)

If you wank too much, you won't feel like having sex


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 16, 2016)

Justin Bieber has deleted his Instagram account after fans abused his girlfriend


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 16, 2016)

I know its the Olympics an all, which I love, but does it need to dominate the entire top of the BBC News home page?

"Who are Team GB's Medal Winners?" "Bolt, Phelps, and all the Rio gossip"...etc

(meanwhile another black man - former Villa striker Dalian Atkinson - died yesterday at the hands of the UK police after being tasered)
Aston Villa fans plan tribute to Dalian Atkinson after Taser death - BBC News


----------



## stockwelljonny (Aug 16, 2016)

Too much comedy on radio 4 and radio 4 extra. I like a laugh but last Sunday noticed that there is now a comedy slot on radio 4 on Sunday evening, in addition to every weekday evening on radio 4 from 6.30 to 7 and 11 to 11.30 p.m and on radio 4 extra from 10 to 12 p.m. Enough already with the cheap and quite often unfunny programming.


----------



## emanymton (Aug 16, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> I know its the Olympics an all, which I love, but does it need to dominate the entire top of the BBC News home page?
> 
> "Who are Team GB's Medal Winners?" "Bolt, Phelps, and all the Rio gossip"...etc
> 
> ...


Years ago a signed up for something where the BBC emails me 'breaking news' it's pretty shit and huge events (like terrorist attacjs) have happened without a whisper from them. But I've had an email every single fucking time team GB have won a medal.


----------



## gosub (Aug 17, 2016)

A while back BBC4 tag line was everybody needs a place to think...in reality :last refuge from dumbing down.   Today I notice Michael Fish forcasting a load of sit com repeats on BBC4


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 23, 2016)

Radio 1 DJ Nick Grimshaw flips his car on to its side while avoiding a ginger cat


----------



## teqniq (Aug 23, 2016)

Nick Grimshaw, earlier.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 23, 2016)

thhats got to be a 'shop. Not even that x factor wanker, cowell, wears em that high. His belt must be chafing his nipples man


----------



## teqniq (Aug 23, 2016)

Yeah I suppose it could be, but then again sometimes the truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 23, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> thhats got to be a 'shop. Not even that x factor wanker, cowell, wears em that high. His belt must be chafing his nipples man





teqniq said:


> Yeah I suppose it could be, but then again sometimes the truth is stranger than fiction.



I like how you two have flawlessly pastiched a _Newsnight _studio discussion there


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> I like how you two have flawlessly pastiched a _Newsnight _studio discussion there


they've internalised the manner and style of what passes for debate at the bbc


----------



## teqniq (Aug 23, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> I like how you two have flawlessly pastiched a _Newsnight _studio discussion there


Oh rly?  Haven't watched Newsnight in years so I am none the wiser.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 23, 2016)

I would totaly say wanker on newsnight, because thats how punk I am


----------



## teqniq (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 23, 2016)

teqniq said:


> I am none the wiser.



Much like anyone who _has _watched it


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 23, 2016)

'sports people get off plane' trumping all other news at the moment. Its things like this and royal coverage which make you realise how utterly sychophantic they are at the beeb.


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 23, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> 'sports people get off plane' trumping all other news at the moment. Its things like this and royal coverage which make you realise how utterly sychophantic they are at the beeb.


Royal coverage? What Royal coverage? Is it on now? Is it the Queen? She always dresses lovely.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 23, 2016)

nicholas witchell holding his cloak up to protect the royal modesty


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 23, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> nicholas witchell holding his cloak up to protect the royal modesty


I recall lobbing a bit of mild abuse at him in 2000 whilst he was en route to cover an anti-Terrorism Act event, he was a lot smaller than I'd imagined


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 24, 2016)

Scare piece on BBC News channel now about MDMA, "one of the main ingredients in ecstasy". Apparently it's getting stronger and the people taking it are getting younger, some as young as 18 .  It's even available on the internet these days. Apparently someone died after taking one pill. This is put to current MDMA users and they're told they're lucky to be alive.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 2, 2016)

World's Strongest Man contestant dies


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 24, 2016)

Apparently a woman's sister has put photos online and someone has accessed them


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 29, 2016)

Yet again they're running an article on disgraced minister Liam Fox but forgetting to use the 'disgraced' prefix. It's like facts don't matter to them anymore.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 29, 2016)

Good grief: Labour and the left: A guide to names - BBC News


----------



## JimW (Sep 29, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Good grief: Labour and the left: A guide to names - BBC News


Amazing, especially liked their soft-soap on neoliberalism after several clueless definitions of various left strands. Thick Tim-Nice-But-Dims and their bullshitter's guide to reality level of understanding is as much a problem as any conscious bias.


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 29, 2016)

I like how their understanding of anarcho-syndicalism is so thin they have to bulk it out with a Monty Python reference.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2016)

thats did my homework on the bus stuff isn't it


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 29, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Good grief: Labour and the left: A guide to names - BBC News



Jesus fucking Christ. On her journalisted page it says she has written more about "Labour" than anything else - so obviously an expert then. I honestly expected to find the profile of a 22 year old straight out of uni or even a student journalist. 

She's not young.

Good grief doesn't begin to cover it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 29, 2016)

How would urban boffins present the BBC guide/article to the public, getting the tone correct & meanings across?


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 29, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> How would urban boffins present the BBC guide/article to the public, getting the tone correct & meanings across?


They could start by getting their facts right.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 29, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> They could start by getting their facts right.



The beeb? For sure. But how would you have done the article, iyswim? Genuine question, not having a pop


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 29, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> The beeb? For sure. But how would you have done the article, iyswim? Genuine question, not having a pop


Off the top of my head, I'd leave out the trivialising rubbish about badges and Monty Python. And just get basic facts right - whatever you may think of Trotsky he did not "break with Lenin and Stalin in the 1930s", as A) Lenin was already dead by then, B) Trotters had already been expelled from the USSR by then, and C) El Trotto always claimed to be the true inheritor of Lenin, and therefore could not in any sense be said to have "broken" with him.

Seriously, krtek these are just basic facts - you'd think the Beeb journo would have been taught them in Oxbridge/her expensive private school. Getting basic facts right shouldn't be a luxury optional extra, should it?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 29, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> Off the top of my head, I'd leave out the trivialising rubbish about badges and Monty Python. And just get basic facts right - whatever you may think of Trotsky he did not "break with Lenin and Stalin in the 1930s", as A) Lenin was already dead by then, B) Trotters had already been expelled from the USSR by then, and C) El Trotto always claimed to be the true inheritor of Lenin, and therefore could not in any sense be said to have "broken" with him.
> 
> Seriously, krtek these are just basic facts - you'd think the Beeb journo would have been taught them in Oxbridge/her expensive private school. Getting basic facts right shouldn't be a luxury optional extra, should it?



I agree, yes, of course the facts need to be just that and leave out the badges and Python stuff. I was just wondering - besides the poor quality journalism on display there - how you or anyone else here would file such a story. What would you _say_, in essence? If you were assigned that task by the editor or head of news etc?

(And if I may add; not all of the thousands of people who work for the beeb have Oxbridge/expensive private school backgrounds)


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 29, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> (And if I may add; not all of the thousands of people who work for the beeb have Oxbridge/expensive private school backgrounds)



Indeed!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 29, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> I agree, yes, of course the facts need to be just that and leave out the badges and Python stuff. I was just wondering - besides the poor quality journalism on display there - how you or anyone else here would file such a story. What would you _say_, in essence? If you were assigned that task by the editor or head of news etc?
> 
> (And if I may add; not all of the thousands of people who work for the beeb have Oxbridge/expensive private school backgrounds)


No, but a disproportionate number do. Remember 7% of the UK population is privately educated.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 29, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> Indeed!



I was referring to the people on the ground; runners, porters, canteen staff, drivers, lifters, IT, librarians, staff who are never seen on telly and so on...




danny la rouge said:


> No, but a disproportionate number do. Remember 7% of the UK population is privately educated.



Ok, understood. And perhaps the journo in question is privately educated. I was just wondering how the urban who know their stuff would have presented an easy to comprehend article (without the frivolity and incorrect statements)...


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 29, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> I was referring to the people on the ground; runners, porters, canteen staff, drivers, lifters, IT, librarians, staff who are never seen on telly and so on...


 And who should have been given the assignment.





> Ok, understood. And perhaps the journo in question is privately educated. I was just wondering how the urban who know their stuff would have presented an easy to comprehend article (without the frivolity and incorrect statements)...


For the most part, with aplomb.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> I recall lobbing a bit of mild abuse at him in 2000 whilst he was en route to cover an anti-Terrorism Act event, he was a lot smaller than I'd imagined


Much to be modest about


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 29, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> thats did my homework on the bus stuff isn't it



Nah.
That's "the dog ate my homework, then shat it out, and that's how the words came out of Fido's arse" stuff.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 29, 2016)

JimW said:


> Amazing, especially liked their soft-soap on neoliberalism after several clueless definitions of various left strands. Thick Tim-Nice-But-Dims and their bullshitter's guide to reality level of understanding is as much a problem as any conscious bias.


Fucking hell, school kids could but together something better than than.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 9, 2016)

"Kaliningrad is a Russian enclave sandwiched between Poland and Lithuania."

Russia deploys nuclear-capable missiles in Kaliningrad - BBC News

No, it's an exclave. See "The concepts of enclave and exclave and their use in the political and geographical characteristic of the Kaliningrad region" by Yuri Rozhkov-Yuryevsky.


----------



## gosub (Oct 9, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> "Kaliningrad is a Russian enclave sandwiched between Poland and Lithuania."
> 
> Russia deploys nuclear-capable missiles in Kaliningrad - BBC News
> 
> No, it's an exclave. See "The concepts of enclave and exclave and their use in the political and geographical characteristic of the Kaliningrad region" by Yuri Rozhkov-Yuryevsky.


Think you're focusing on the wrong bit of the story


----------



## JimW (Oct 24, 2016)

The slant in this take on a trade deal "in numbers" in this story about Ceta falling due to a democratic vote is hilariously transparent:Belgium Walloons block key EU Ceta trade deal with Canada - BBC News


> *The Ceta trade deal in numbers*
> 98%
> 
> The number of tariffs between the EU and Canada that would be eliminated
> ...


Might as well have added number of cute kittens saved.


----------



## Rob Ray (Oct 24, 2016)

They're amateurs compared to City AM when it comes to bad-tempered wailing over CETA.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 26, 2016)

#WeAreAllWalloonies


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 21, 2016)

No, BBC news, you don't have to mention the fucking tennis every five fucking minutes this morning. No, we don't need to see what the reaction is on social media. Really, we don't. Fuck off.


----------



## stavros (Nov 21, 2016)

The BBC do seem to waive their commercial impartiality rules when it comes to Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## gosub (Dec 5, 2016)

Six oclock news was appalling.  First story the Art50 appeal, reporter actually said "it very quickly slipped into legalese" code for "i didn't understand what was going on" and the next on the Italian referendum was more like a magazine piece for Grazi or some such


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 9, 2016)

Historian Dan Snow on More United crowdfunding movement - BBC News

or "Son of TV presenter who we employ to present TV touts his own vanity project on our public-funded service"


----------



## seventh bullet (Dec 9, 2016)

'Historian'?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> 'Historian'?


he has a history degree. apparently.


----------



## killer b (Dec 9, 2016)

I came across that More United thing last week: an organisation dedicated to increasing diversity in politics who's founders overwhelmingly went to oxbridge, and who have chosen as an inspiration Jo Cox - a grammar school & Cambridge educated career politician. Baffling really.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 9, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> 'Historian'?



I recently investigated this in connection with another person.

Apparently to be "a historian" you only need to be regarded as being a historian by some people. No qualifications or experience necessary.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 9, 2016)

This is why BREXIT.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 9, 2016)

This is a lib-dem initiative to covertly fund their PPC's by getting around donation laws isn't it?


----------



## seventh bullet (Dec 9, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I recently investigated this in connection with another person.
> 
> Apparently to be "a historian" you only need to be regarded as being a historian by some people. No qualifications or experience necessary.



So you can just rip off other people's research for tv programmes you present and stocking filler books you write.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 9, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> This is a lib-dem initiative to covertly fund their PPC's by getting around donation laws isn't it?


...also tax avoidance. Note how careful they are about the £1000 line.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 9, 2016)

No hint of yellow on this page, or mention of the word "liberal": From ideas to action


----------



## killer b (Dec 9, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> This is a lib-dem initiative to covertly fund their PPC's by getting around donation laws isn't it?


On the head.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 13, 2016)

Turned on for the eight o'clock morning headlines, so far, 13 minutes on the main 'news' that the trains in part of London are on strike. Parochial much?

(and of course, this is nothing to do with building up the subject as a 'problem' so the government can pop up with anti-strike legislation to deal with it. Not so much strings as ropes visible on this puppet organisation).


----------



## IC3D (Dec 13, 2016)

The govt minister, don't know his name had to butt in to Humphreys rant about forcing workers back to actually say that the problems with southern rail were far more than strike action. I imagine most his inbox is complaints about delays, caused by bosses.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Historian Dan Snow on More United crowdfunding movement - BBC News
> 
> or "Son of TV presenter who we employ to present TV touts his own vanity project on our public-funded service"


Just reading this. 

"channel money to progressive people in Parliament".

So, the Oxford and public school educated, son-in-law of the Duke of Westminster, descendant of Lloyd George, gets to decide the definition of "progressive? And channel money to it.

Count me out.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 21, 2016)

I loathe Chris Evans anyway, but why did we happen to turn on the Breakfast Show (R2) this morning, given that we very rarely do it???  

we only found that he was indulging in his 'Military Wives' propaganda again. Get fucking fucked you fucking Tory cunt Evans  

The arse very largely responsible for blatantly pushing that MW shite up into the charts originally.

And today they were going to be his Christmas 'guests' and he was drivelling on about them, again pressurising his listeners to join in with his worship of them.

I was very shortly not a listener, but the off switch was accompanied by a rant like above.

With more swearing.

At 6:25 am


----------



## Zabo (Jan 11, 2017)

On tonight's PM news. Recycling waste in Ceridigion. Tomorrow, this year's carrot crop in Lincolnshire beats all records. Teresa May to award the Great Productivity Medal.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 13, 2017)

BBC bullshits parents of trans kids to get them to appear in hatchet-job documentary starring a discredited lunatic as the key 'expert'.

Mom says BBC lied to get her to take part in 'anti-trans' documentary about her kid


----------



## mikey mikey (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## gosub (Jan 15, 2017)

actually the whole media.
Last weekend May in her sky interview said "within the single market" and the whole media carried on as if she had said the opposite, to the point that the stock market fell on opening on the Monday so she had to say it again
This weekend just about every media outlet is telling you what Mrs May will say on Tuesday.  


We are moving towards heres what we'd like the news to be.


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 21, 2017)

Man who is on the BBC payroll tweets about carrying a rucksack for a man who had a sore knee but who was able to walk unaided.

Comedian Ed Byrne helps injured walker in Cairngorms - BBC News


----------



## emanymton (Jan 21, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Man who is on the BBC payroll tweets about carrying a rucksack for a man who had a sore knee but who was able to walk unaided.
> 
> Comedian Ed Byrne helps injured walker in Cairngorms - BBC News


The people have a right to know!


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 21, 2017)

Not only did he carry the man's rucksack, he gave the injured man his own slightly lighter rucksack in exchange:

"I helped Josh by carrying his rucksack which, to be fair to him, was heavy with the amount of provisions he was carrying for his own trip.

"I gave him my lighter sack."

Luckily we have the BBC news website to bring us this important news.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 24, 2017)

Listening to R5 Live yesterday I was shocked to hear a BBC correspondent break the news that, Michelle O'Neill, the new leader of Sinn Fein in Northern Ireland comes from a 'Republican background'!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 24, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> Listening to R5 Live yesterday I was shocked to hear a BBC correspondent break the news that, Michelle O'Neill, the new leader of Sinn Fein in Northern Ireland comes from a 'Republican background'!


Well if you must listen to R5...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 24, 2017)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Well if you must listen to R5...


One does not so much _listen_ to Radio 5 as permit it to shit in one's ears

/Wilde


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 24, 2017)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Well if you must listen to R5...





DaveCinzano said:


> One does not so much _listen_ to Radio 5 as permit it to shit in one's ears
> 
> /Wilde



My defence rests on the fact that; A, it was not my choice and B, diving out of a moving vehicle was the only option!
But, I forever must shoulder the shame of announcing my audial intrusion.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 7, 2017)

1/ Inherit Wealth


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 7, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> 1/ Inherit Wealth



2/ Don't spunk it all on drugs, drink and debauchery.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Feb 8, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> 2/ Don't spunk it all on drugs, drink and debauchery.



Dont have plans to live anywhere near near London if you are on a sub £50K wage and single


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 10, 2017)

The Moral Maze on R4 last week. In which they had a white presenter and an all white panel discussing Trump's Muslim ban executive order, which affected PoC from seven countries with majority non-white, muslim populations. smh


----------



## two sheds (Feb 10, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> View attachment 100001



which would the panel choose as priority for funding in Wales - the BBC or starving puppies, kittens and babies?


----------



## gosub (Feb 16, 2017)

BBC slaps down new Today programme editor over pledge to open Thought for the Day to humanists

Only ever been to one Humanist ceremony (best mates funeral and we were lucky enough to have Humanist Society's Head of Ceremonies) - was the only funeral that felt like it hit the spot -I've been to Church funerals that have actually made me angry


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 16, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> Listening to R5 Live yesterday I was shocked to hear a BBC correspondent break the news that, Michelle O'Neill, the new leader of Sinn Fein in Northern Ireland comes from a 'Republican background'!



In fairness, I've met folk who think unionists and republicans are the same thing or that Sinn Fein is a terrorist organisation!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 16, 2017)

gosub said:


> BBC slaps down new Today programme editor over pledge to open Thought for the Day to humanists
> 
> Only ever been to one Humanist ceremony (best mates funeral and we were lucky enough to have Humanist Society's Head of Ceremonies) - was the only funeral that felt like it hit the spot -I've been to Church funerals that have actually made me angry



My wife's funeral last year was conducted by a Humanist celebrant, and it seemed to "hit the spot" with everyone, even Greebo's churchy parents and relatives. None of that "sitting at the feet of Jehovah", "gone to a better place" bullshitting nonsense, just a celebration of who the deceased was, and what they meant to people.


----------



## gosub (Feb 16, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> My wife's funeral last year was conducted by a Humanist celebrant, and it seemed to "hit the spot" with everyone, even Greebo's churchy parents and relatives. None of that "sitting at the feet of Jehovah", "gone to a better place" bullshitting nonsense, just a celebration of who the deceased was, and what they meant to people.



I'm not militantly anit-religion, each to their own, and I've heard some profound things in that slot.  But they are more than missing a trick if they bar Humanists from speaking.


----------



## mojo pixy (Feb 16, 2017)

gosub said:


> BBC slaps down new Today programme editor over pledge to open Thought for the Day to humanists
> 
> Only ever been to one Humanist ceremony (best mates funeral and we were lucky enough to have Humanist Society's Head of Ceremonies) - was the only funeral that felt like it hit the spot -I've been to Church funerals that have actually made me angry



My gradad's funeral was a humanist one. No gods, no heavens, no amens, just memories of a life fully lived and honest tributes with some songs he liked. But afterwards the humanist celebrant did leave time at the end for people who wanted, to say a quiet prayer, before the coffin got rolled away. Fucking liberal scum.

(I didn't call her that at the time, obvs .. _ETA _though that grandad would've been proud of me if I had)


----------



## teqniq (Feb 16, 2017)

gosub said:


> BBC slaps down new Today programme editor over pledge to open Thought for the Day to humanists
> 
> Only ever been to one Humanist ceremony (best mates funeral and we were lucky enough to have Humanist Society's Head of Ceremonies) - was the only funeral that felt like it hit the spot -I've been to Church funerals that have actually made me angry





> Jamie Angus, the outgoing editor of Today, is known to be a stern opponent of altering its format, telling the Guardian in 2014 that the slot is "one of the hidden pillars" underpinning Britain's religiously tolerant society.


If we are so 'religiously tolerant' What is the threat? Useless tossers.


----------



## mojo pixy (Feb 16, 2017)

I'll believe in _tolerance _when they have a speaker from the OTO come on to talk inspirationally about Love under Will.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Feb 16, 2017)

BBC news online has strange geographic categories that leave new Zealand in Asia. It strikes me as a sign how bad the journalism has got.


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 18, 2017)

A piece on BBC World Service right now on 'is it okay to punch a Nazi?' In predictable fashion they take the 'balanced' view e.g. if anti-fa are ready to dox Nazis why should they complained when they get doxed.

So far so predictable. But the guy leading the piece can't stop pronouncing anti-fa as anTEEFa. What happened to the good old days when you could trust the beeb to without fail get the pronunciation right in their misguided political balancing acts?


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 18, 2017)

Brainaddict said:


> So far so predictable. But the guy leading the piece can't stop pronouncing anti-fa as anTEEFa. What happened to the good old days when you could trust the beeb to without fail get the pronunciation right in their misguided political balancing acts?



It's been that far down the pan for years: why the bbc is going down the pan - post1123240


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 18, 2017)

But anTEEFa for gods sake. Even the far right arsehole they got on to moan about how they ought to be allowed to do interviews on the street without getting punched managed to pronounce it right.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 1, 2017)

so they are going to outsource license fee collecting to Crapita. Fucks sake.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 1, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> so they are going to outsource license fee collecting to Crapita. Fucks sake.




No that's good, just think how ineptly they will enforce it!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 2, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> so they are going to outsource license fee collecting to Crapita. Fucks sake.



Was outsourced to them ages ago. And the results were the usual cocktail of nastiness and incompetence we've come to expect from Capita, Serco, G4S et al.


----------



## stavros (Mar 2, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Was outsourced to them ages ago. And the results were the usual cocktail of nastiness and incompetence we've come to expect from Capita, Serco, G4S et al.



It's a model mirrored across the public sector; outsource services on contracts so big that only certain companies can bid for the work, all of whom have fucked up numerous times on similar contracts previously.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 3, 2017)

Isn't it about time someone replaced Dimbleby in Question Time, it is long overdue.


----------



## stavros (Mar 3, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Isn't it about time someone replaced Dimbleby in Question Time, it is long overdue.



I've only just started listening to it, but Jonathan does arguably a better job on Any Questions.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 4, 2017)

stavros said:


> I've only just started listening to it, but Jonathan does arguably a better job on Any Questions.


N00b - it's nearly 70 years old.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 4, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> 2/ Don't spunk it all on drugs, drink and debauchery.



Shit lesson that


----------



## J Ed (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Shechemite (Mar 4, 2017)

J Ed said:


>




BBC 3 wasn't born, it just congealed in a sewer


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2017)

can anyone name a decent program 3 put out since Being Human?


----------



## classicdish (Mar 4, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> can anyone name a decent program 3 put out since Being Human?


Fleabag


----------



## stavros (Mar 4, 2017)

Reggie Yates does the odd Theroux-esque documentary.


----------



## mikey mikey (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 26, 2017)

Well, that escalated quickly 

Hong Kong escalator malfunction injures dozens - BBC News


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 27, 2017)

Chinese firm MTR to help run South West Trains franchise

So MTR are an HK company. I have sent a complaint.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 27, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Chinese firm MTR to help run South West Trains franchise
> 
> So MTR are an HK company.* I have sent a complaint.*




Thanks on a postcard please:


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Mar 27, 2017)

I don't get it. Is Hong Kong not in China?


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 27, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I don't get it. Is Hong Kong not in China?



It's not in the People's Republic of China.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 27, 2017)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I don't get it. Is Hong Kong not in China?



Hong Kong is in China now, but it makes more sense to call the MTR Corp. a Hong Kong firm and not simply a Chinese one - it was set up as a government-owned corporation by the British in the 1970s and is still mostly owned by the semiautonomous HK government today, so there are probably much cozier relationships between the company and the UK government than you'd expect from a typical "Chinese firm."


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 27, 2017)

Also, the article gave the impression that a "Chinese" company running our railways was something quite novel, failing to mention the fact that MTR has already been given the Crossrail franchise.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 27, 2017)

It's almost as if the BBC transport correspondents don't know anything about transport.

But the article was probably auto-generated from an AP press release or something.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 27, 2017)

I don't understand how the BBC news webteam are STILL incapable of proofreading their articles.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 2, 2017)

He wants to be raised from the dead? Why doesn't he leave Ian Paisley Jnr alone? Someone should fetch a ghost hunter!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> View attachment 103406
> He wants to be raised from the dead? Why doesn't he leave Ian Paisley Jnr alone? Someone should fetch a ghost hunter!



Get Sean Manchester on the case, I bet Big Ian would really appreciate getting the lazarene treatment from a papist


----------



## wiskey (Apr 2, 2017)

Thankyou BBC news app. 

8yo watches short video on the woman who takes daft pics of babies dressed as flowers... This finishes and it automatically plays the next video - a collection of pictures of injuted/dead children in various war zones. 

I turned it off immediately, and bizarrely now I can't find the one that upset him.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2017)

'was Pilate a just man, a compassionate man?'

you just asked if a roman prefect of a fairly rebellious province was just and compassionate. Hang thy head


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 14, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> 'was Pilate a just man, a compassionate man?'
> 
> you just asked if a roman prefect of a fairly rebellious province was just and compassionate. Hang thy head


The vital question, surely, is did Pilate go to the right sort of school?


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 16, 2017)

Why some Brits are opting for Belgian citizenship

An easy way to get an EU passport prior to Brexit? Perhaps Belgium give out passports to anyone sending an SAE...

From reading the article though, the answer appears to be "because they've lived and worked there for at least five years". So it's not really a story at all is it?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 17, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Why some Brits are opting for Belgian citizenship
> 
> An easy way to get an EU passport prior to Brexit? Perhaps Belgium give out passports to anyone sending an SAE...
> 
> From reading the article though, the answer appears to be "because they've lived and worked there for at least five years". So it's not really a story at all is it?


anything you can tie a brexit spin to seems to be the order of the season. Warballs again.


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks for telling us the important news1!!!!

General Election 2017: Nick Clegg and Ed Miliband to stand - BBC News


----------



## Who PhD (Apr 20, 2017)

"i vehemently oppose the direct Theresa May is taking this country"

- nah, it's too easy!


----------



## mikey mikey (Apr 24, 2017)

Wings Over Scotland (@WingsScotland) on Twitter


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 24, 2017)

mikey mikey said:


> Wings Over Scotland (@WingsScotland) on Twitter


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 24, 2017)

mikey mikey said:


> Wings Over Scotland (@WingsScotland) on Twitter



I don't have much time for Wings Over Scotland either.


----------



## mikey mikey (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## mikey mikey (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 26, 2017)

mikey mikey said:


> Wings Over Scotland (@WingsScotland) on Twitter


And? Can you tell us the reason you've posted a link to an anti-working class transphobic pricks twitter feed.


----------



## mikey mikey (Apr 26, 2017)

Well, it was an attempt to post this.

I just happened to see it on WOS.

If you would like to discuss WOS, I suggest you do it on the appropriate thread instead of derailing the thread.


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 26, 2017)

John Pienaar continues his quest to make Kuennsberg look like Trotsky's press secretary - just heard him fawning over May's Thatcher-like command and calling Labour a shower of cumstains (I think was his phrase). He closed by describing this as a nation-defining election. It's the least so of any election I can remember.


----------



## mikey mikey (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2017)

billy_bob said:


> John Pienaar continues his quest to make Kuennsberg look like Trotsky's press secretary - just heard him fawning over May's Thatcher-like command and calling Labour a shower of cumstains (I think was his phrase). He closed by describing this as a nation-defining election. It's the least so of any election I can remember.


self-mythologising cunts. They are part of Great Events


----------



## mikey mikey (May 3, 2017)




----------



## mikey mikey (May 10, 2017)




----------



## mikey mikey (May 11, 2017)

> May, it is clear, is a weak public performer. That is why she has refused to debate Corbyn, and why BBC interviewers are giving her softball questions. She is even pampered with an interview on the BBC with her banker husband, Philip, posing as though they are royalty.
> 
> In contrast to May, the Labour leader makes a good impression when he is able to speak about policies rather than being battered by not just hostile, but openly disparaging, questions from BBC interviewers like Laura Kuenssberg.


Media can’t hide that they’re in bed with May









Tom Pride (@ThomasPride) on Twitter


----------



## binka (May 11, 2017)

billy_bob said:


> John Pienaar continues his quest to make Kuennsberg look like Trotsky's press secretary - just heard him fawning over May's Thatcher-like command and calling Labour a shower of cumstains (I think was his phrase). He closed by describing this as a nation-defining election. It's the least so of any election I can remember.


I came here to ask if there's anyone worse at the BBC than John Pienaar. He was at it again tonight on the 6pm news


----------



## billy_bob (May 11, 2017)

binka said:


> I came here to ask if there's anyone worse at the BBC than John Pienaar. He was at it again tonight on the 6pm news



No. He's a fucking disgrace, he's like a walking Daily Mail headline. If he was that blatantly left-wing biased he'd (rightly) be hounded out.


----------



## mikey mikey (May 12, 2017)

Ho ho ho.
This electio has it's brighter moments in between stories of babies being fed watered-down milk, foodbanks, suicides, ATOS et al. He's some grinning prick asking celebs who they wanna vote for in the street...and he's got cardbpard cut-outs!_ HILARIOUS!_


----------



## JTG (May 16, 2017)

BBC reporter discovers that making your own sandwiches is cheaper than buying them


----------



## treelover (May 16, 2017)

> Im on channel 503 BBC News channel Sky A BBC presenter I've been recording the speech and BBC response to JC Manifesto launch. Ben Brown just announced the News following the manifesto speech and apart from the dismissive reporting and the usual BBC bias spin in response. Corby disliked unpopular blar blar rhetoric Ben Brown turned for more derisory comments to Norman Smith. Asking for his take on the response from the public. A women stepped forward to say she thought it was great and was Ben Ben cupped his hand over her breast and pushed her away whilst his hand was still firmly attached!! Seriously!!! And then continued speaking to Norman Smith! Disgusting! A sacking for sure I truely hope theirs lawyers watching and she comes forward!!



from CIF, anyone see this on TV?


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 17, 2017)

A cheaper, tastier way to eat lunch at work? - BBC News


----------



## JTG (May 18, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> View attachment 106892
> 
> 
> A cheaper, tastier way to eat lunch at work? - BBC News


Literally two posts above you


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 18, 2017)

JTG said:


> Literally two posts above you


At this rate it'll be on the BBC Breaking News ticker by lunchtime Friday


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 18, 2017)

JTG said:


> Literally two posts above you




Bugger


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 26, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> It's when they say 'President Obama' that gets me. Not '_American_ President, Barack Obama'
> 
> They always preface other countries' leaders names with which country they represent, so there's an air of preference to the US. "_President Obama today announced..." _president of who? UK? No? Then don't just say 'President' like it's assumed he rules over us.
> 
> Pet hate.



I noticed that the news are now back to saying "*US* President, Donald Trump...etc" instead of the irksome "President Obama/President Bush...etc"


----------



## elbows (Jun 12, 2017)

'Has British democracy let its people down?' asks Mark Easton as he searches for some crap spin with which to pidgin-hole the election results.

Has British democracy let its people down? - BBC News

Comedy.



> The debate we must have now is how to convince the populace that the United Kingdom does have a democracy that allows that voice to be listened to, understood and acted upon.



Good luck with that. Here is a clue - you arent the man for the job, and neither are many of the other opinion peddlers who have demonstrated their narrow field of view.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 14, 2017)

elbows said:


> 'Has British democracy let its people down?' asks Mark Easton as he searches for some crap spin with which to pidgin-hole the election results.
> 
> Has British democracy let its people down? - BBC News
> 
> ...


Also needs to work on parsing whatever the hell it is he's trying to say, about whom and to whom. I mean, who is the ‘we’, the ‘populace’, the ‘United Kingdom’, and the ‘democracy’; who owns the ‘voice’; and who ‘understands and acts’?


----------



## mather (Jun 14, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Also needs to work on parsing whatever the hell it is he's trying to say, about whom and to whom. I mean, who is the ‘we’, the ‘populace’, the ‘United Kingdom’, and the ‘democracy’; who owns the ‘voice’; and who ‘understands and acts’?



This is the BBC were talking about, do you really expect them to cover these things and work with this degree of nuance?


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 16, 2017)

A particular corker which has been prominent for the last couple of days:

Acid attacks: What has led to the rise and how can they be stopped?

In which they don't mention the world's most obvious candidate (the media keeps putting it on their front pages whenever it happens) but do include this fantastic list of reasons why aspiring ultraviolent twats should consider acid as a weapon of choice:



> Gang members know there are advantages in using acid to hurt someone rather than a knife because "the charges are more serious if you are caught with a knife and the tariff for prison sentences are much higher".
> 
> Dr Harding added that "acid is likely to attract a 'GBH with intent' charge while using a knife is more likely to lead to the attacker being charged with attempted murder"
> 
> "There's no specific offence of throwing acid. It's a harder offence to prove because there is rarely any DNA evidence and its much easier to dispose of a plastic bottle than it is a knife."


----------



## Buckaroo (Jul 16, 2017)

Rob Ray said:


> A particular corker which has been prominent for the last couple of days:
> 
> Acid attacks: What has led to the rise and how can they be stopped?
> 
> In which they don't mention the world's most obvious candidate (the media keeps putting it on their front pages whenever it happens) but do include this fantastic list of reasons why aspiring ultraviolent twats should consider acid as a weapon of choice:



Cultural appropriation gone mad. Maybe they don't mention the most obvious candidates because it's not about them this time, they've done that.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 16, 2017)

Buckaroo said:


> Cultural appropriation gone mad. Maybe they don't mention the most obvious candidates because it's not about them this time, they've done that.



The article's a secondary story about why acid attacks are on the rise, it's specifically not about the victims' individual stories. In fact I'd argue this is one of the few times it actually _should _be about the BBC as a moment for self-reflection on the ethical implications of their own editorial policies, and illustrated why with a direct quote from the same article showing that no only are they clearly not having that discussion, they're actively explaining to nutters how attacking with acid might be in their best interests.


----------



## Buckaroo (Jul 16, 2017)

Rob Ray said:


> The article's a secondary story about why acid attacks are on the rise, it's specifically not about the victims' individual stories. In fact I'd argue this is one of the few times it actually _should _be about the BBC as a moment for self-reflection on the ethical implications of their own editorial policies, and illustrated why with a direct quote from the same article showing that no only are they clearly not having that discussion, they're actively explaining to nutters how attacking with acid might be in their best interests.





Rob Ray said:


> The article's a secondary story about why acid attacks are on the rise, it's specifically not about the victims' individual stories. In fact I'd argue this is one of the few times it actually _should _be about the BBC as a moment for self-reflection on the ethical implications of their own editorial policies, and illustrated why with a direct quote from the same article showing that no only are they clearly not having that discussion, they're actively explaining to nutters how attacking with acid might be in their best interests.



You want them to talk more about the most obvious candidates and have a word with themselves.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 22, 2017)

Radio 4 embraces clickbait:


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 22, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Radio 4 embraces clickbait:
> 
> View attachment 111861



The one weird trick professional pasta chefs don't want you to know. Gordon Ramsay HATES him!


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 22, 2017)

_The Big Bang_ .. you won't believe what happened next!


----------



## MrSpikey (Jul 23, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> _The Big Bang_ .. you won't believe what happened next!


Could you expand on that...?


----------



## extra dry (Jul 23, 2017)

Have you heard how much the Men are paid at the BBC? 

Partridge was bang on BBC gravy train and then some. Evans 2.2 million...


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 30, 2017)

Headline editor been reading too much Philip K Dick?


----------



## hash tag (Aug 9, 2017)

Here is the boobs at ten......BBC worker spotted watching nude clip in background of News at Ten


----------



## bestkeptsecret (Aug 10, 2017)

extra dry said:


> Have you heard how much the Men are paid at the BBC?
> 
> Partridge was bang on BBC gravy train and then some. Evans 2.2 million...



The published list was very misleading, it didn't include amounts paid via production companies. Where was Matt Leblanc for example - you really think with his background he isn't one of the top BBC earners?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 10, 2017)

Newsnight getting a well known hater of the language to argue against funding for Welsh. No actual speakers there to defend it. Cunts.


----------



## bestkeptsecret (Aug 10, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> Newsnight getting a well known hater of the language to argue against funding for Welsh. No actual speakers there to defend it. Cunts.


They probably couldn't find one


----------



## JimW (Aug 10, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> Newsnight getting a well known hater of the language to argue against funding for Welsh. No actual speakers there to defend it. Cunts.


Caught that, some blogger there to defend it chuckling along about knowing only a few words, bizarre.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 11, 2017)

bestkeptsecret said:


> They probably couldn't find one



Fuck off


----------



## rekil (Aug 17, 2017)

Antifa: Left-wing militants on the rise - BBC News

"Antifa's roots go back almost as far as Nazis"

"Unlike the mainstream left, they do not seek to gain power through traditional channels - winning elections and passing bills into law."

"Much like the far-right, chapters of Antifa are loosely connected and highly secretive, and organise mostly on message boards such as Reddit and over social networks like Twitter and Facebook."


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 17, 2017)

copliker said:


> Antifa: Left-wing militants on the rise - BBC News
> 
> "Antifa's roots go back almost as far as Nazis"
> 
> ...


wankers


----------



## LDC (Aug 17, 2017)

Quality work, that journalist must have spent all of five minutes on Wikipedia.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 17, 2017)

Drivel.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 17, 2017)

rewind to the beeb circa spanish civil war 'many of these men are unemployed or have been active in militant trade union disputes and some are beloved to be members of the communist party' etc etc


----------



## teqniq (Aug 17, 2017)

Nothing changes then.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Aug 18, 2017)

Reporter on BBC Breakfast made a weird, sneery comment before about "liberal, bohemian, even hippy" Barcelona and seemed to be saying that enables radicalisation.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Aug 18, 2017)

Ok, it wasn't a reporter, it was Will Geddes, apparently a security expert - though the way they were doing the interview - questions from the studio to him standing on las Ramblas, and cutting away to images, it seemed like he was a reporter.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 19, 2017)

crossthebreeze said:


> Ok, it wasn't a reporter, it was Will Geddes, apparently a security expert - though the way they were doing the interview - questions from the studio to him standing on las Ramblas, and cutting away to images, it seemed like he was a reporter.


theres often an edge of dirty-harryesque contempt for those pot-smoking hippies they 'protect and serve' isn't there


----------



## Favelado (Aug 19, 2017)

Not even remotely true. Maybe the foreigners who rock up to live in Barcelona for a couple of years are _sometimes_ a bit hippy, but your average Barcelonese is anything but. Stupid thing to say.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 19, 2017)

copliker said:


> Antifa: Left-wing militants on the rise - BBC News
> 
> "Antifa's roots go back almost as far as Nazis"
> 
> ...


I am seeing a pattern here, from an article on John McDonnell in the Guardian

[quiote]McDonnell, a serial rebel who stood against Gordon Brown in 2007 to prevent him inheriting the premiership uncontested, and drew up an alternative budget every year Labour was in power, is regarded by many in his own party as more ruthless and Machiavellian than his longtime comrade-in-arms, Corbyn.* Some believe he would rather stir up a revolution on the streets than win a peaceful victory at the ballot box.*


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 19, 2017)

teqniq said:


> I am seeing a pattern here, from an article on John McDonnell in the Guardian
> 
> [quiote]McDonnell, a serial rebel who stood against Gordon Brown in 2007 to prevent him inheriting the premiership uncontested, and drew up an alternative budget every year Labour was in power, is regarded by many in his own party as more ruthless and Machiavellian than his longtime comrade-in-arms, Corbyn.* Some believe he would rather stir up a revolution on the streets than win a peaceful victory at the ballot box.*


he's literally a parliamentary socialist who has been stuck hammering away in that dead end for 40 odd years, but hey lets go with 'some believe'

I did read that article. Boat holiday on the broads. It does amuse me that him and Corbyn are old school in these ways. 'I'll just make some jam john' 'Good o jeremy, I'm off to patch the boat hull up. Chukka Ummna kicked a hole in the side of it and someones pissed in the fo'c's'le'

'If I catch which low prick did that I'll murder them John'

'But after the jam'

'of course. Always after the jam'


----------



## Bingo (Aug 21, 2017)

*Eclipse spectacle set to grip US public*

Eclipse spectacle set to grip US public - BBC News

Fourth biggest story on the BBC website?

Get right to fuck.


----------



## stavros (Aug 21, 2017)

Oh whoopee. Next Sunday they're devoting over an hour and a half of prime-time on Beeb1 to "Diana, 7 Days". The synopsis may or may not be, "Drink drive car crash victims not wearing seat belts die, before the media create a story which a large proportion couldn't give a fuck about, and continue it for twenty years".

Unless I've misinterpreted and it's a documentary on The Supremes.


----------



## gosub (Aug 21, 2017)

stavros said:


> Oh whoopee. Next Sunday they're devoting over an hour and a half of prime-time on Beeb1 to "Diana, 7 Days". The synopsis may or may not be, "Drink drive car crash victims not wearing seat belts die, before the media create a story which a large proportion couldn't give a fuck about, and continue it for twenty years".
> 
> Unless I've misinterpreted and it's a documentary on The Supremes.



oi! Express readers pay their licence fee too.


----------



## Tom A (Sep 5, 2017)

The only person who should be entitled to ask such a question is Corbyn himself, surely!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> theres often an edge of dirty-harryesque contempt for those pot-smoking hippies they 'protect and serve' isn't there


Tangent - I was working through some of the Stratfor emails released a couple of years back by <latex gloves>Wikileaks</latex gloves> and noticed that same blend of preppy/jock contempt which equates anything not right-wing or reactionary with ‘filthy hippy scum’. Here's a brief selection of emails between Stratfor types in relation to protests in London:



> It's always great when people who start throwing stuff and looting in the name of peace get their asses handed to them by security folks who, whatever their faults might be, aren't hypocrites.





> Prefer to see pepper foggers and German Shepards chasing long hairs thru the streets with assorted [racial epithet] getting maced.





> I plan to watch this stuff develop live via the net while munching on some popcorn and sipping on a nice cold beer... Nothing like seeing K-9 German Shepherds in action, biting the ass of some self-important hippie hoping to score at the poetry reading later on in the afternoon.



The Global Intelligence Files - Re: [Social] S4 - UK - Planned protests around London  G20summit(FACTBOX)


----------



## JimW (Sep 12, 2017)

Not sure why the story about that shower of shit family the Rooneys who kept slaves is headlined referencing their ethnicity.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 14, 2017)

How dare people be nasty to us! 
bbc chair calls for end to abuse of journalists especially women


> David Clementi said it was unacceptable for politicians to “stand by and watch” heckling at press conferences and said the corporation’s female journalists in particular were being targeted by abusers on and offline.



But nothing to see about the pay 


> More than a third of the BBC stars earning £150,000 or more – including Claudia Winkleman, Nick Knowles and actors from EastEnders, Casualty and Holby City – could disappear from the pay list next year due to BBC Studios programmes being omitted.
> 
> This has prompted calls for the government to force the BBC to include these names, but Clementi insisted their omission was fair because BBC Studios needed to be able compete with other production companies “on as level a playing field as possible” and potentially make shows for other broadcasters.


----------



## elbows (Dec 28, 2017)

By BBC news business section standards I probably cant fairly highlight this one as a particular disgrace, but I always find comedy value in articles that attempt to describe how capitalism should work and ways its been going pear-shaped since the financial crisis. But thats probably because for me the comedy is built into and inseparable from the nature of the beast, and when I am reminded of some of the stuff we are supposed to buy into, its as silly as Dubya saying he will make the pie higher.

Was 2017 a bad year for capitalism?



> None of those good things happened this year. In fact, 2017 was the year the budget watchdog in the UK finally gave up waiting for the usual historical rise in productivity to return - with painful consequences for the public finances and the chancellor.
> 
> When you give up on improving productivity, some would argue that you are pretty much giving up on capitalism.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Dec 29, 2017)

I think the article & others like it might persuade the reader to vote Labour next time though so good just for that.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 8, 2018)

Not that i am particularly surprised

BBC editor quits post over equal pay row


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 12, 2018)

John Humphrys admits: I'm a complete fucking bellend


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 18, 2018)

Prince sports new hairdo on royal visit


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Jan 18, 2018)

Tbf he does look better.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 19, 2018)

'Slightly shorter hair' is not really a 'new hairdo', is it?


----------



## elbows (Jan 26, 2018)

The proofreading side of things has become noticeably worse on their website in the last year or so.



> The emergency services were called and Mr Bacon was died at 23:59 BST.



Fork lift truck death 'misadventure'


----------



## stavros (Jan 29, 2018)

The BBC do have a habit of creating newsworthy people who otherwise would be better ignored. The entire career of Nigel Farage springs to mind, and my thoughts also turn to Piers Morgan, who was interviewed by Marr yesterday about his Trump interview. He, Morgan, seems deeply unpopular and his name has almost become shorthand for annoyance, and the Trump thing was going to get loads of coverage without the Beeb prolonging his media exposure.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 7, 2018)

Think Dacre must be guest editing the website today. Apparently it's necessary to mention Nancy Pelosi's footwear as the caption to this picture, something that isn't mentioned at all in the article. What footwear anyone else was wearing was also overlooked. Wtf is this weird shit.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2018)

Start of many:  40 grand a year NOT to do a column.

The BBC also paid Ackroyd a £3,000 annual clothing allowance, and her contract restricted her from working for other organisations without BBC permission. The BBC wanted her to stop writing a column for the Sunday Express and a payment of more than £40,000 was made that “appears to have been linked” to her giving it up.


----------



## elbows (Feb 26, 2018)

A rare mention of the BBC class issue...

TV's Steph says 'posh' stars earn more



> She told the paper: "We concentrate too much on ethnic diversity and not enough on class.
> 
> "It's dead important to represent loads of different cultures. But what the BBC doesn't do enough of is thinking about getting people from more working-class backgrounds. It's just posh."
> 
> ...


----------



## elbows (Mar 2, 2018)

More signs of inadequate proofreading / bodged editing.



> Ms Laurie had earlier told ITV's Good Morning Britain that he mentioned the video when he at the end of her shift her husband picked her up from the depot and told her about the video.



Near-miss bus driver: 'Training kicked in'


----------



## elbows (Mar 2, 2018)

And here they make reference to the Weinstein mock statue 'holding an Academy Award' but are too prudish to dwell on the positioning of said award. 












Weinstein statue appears ahead of Oscars


----------



## stavros (Mar 14, 2018)

> Prince Harry and Meghan Markle will get married on 19 May at St George's Chapel in Windsor Castle - are you planning to see them tie the knot?
> 
> We're looking for people who have been in the crowds to watch more than one royal wedding and are also planning to be in Windsor for Harry and Meghan's big day.



Royalty seems to be the one issue on which the Beeb makes no effort to hear an alternative voice (there may be others, which I'm sure will be highlighted by subsequent posters).


----------



## 8115 (Mar 15, 2018)

I know it's not proper down-the-pan stuff like editorial bias (although I don't know that's new) but Radio 4 seems to be getting increasingly shite. I can't remember any good examples of the top of my head but there are some terrible new programmes.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 16, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> View attachment 130135



It's a wonderful backdrop but all the same


----------



## stavros (Apr 18, 2018)

Meghan Markle, who is an American actress, is, we're told, "a great champion and ambassador for women". This is woman who has achieved a great deal of her fame from shagging a more famous man.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 18, 2018)

stavros said:


> Meghan Markle, who is an American actress, is, we're told, "a great champion and ambassador for women". This is woman who has achieved a great deal of her fame from shagging a more famous man.


Not entirely - she's done quite a lot of humanitarian work, to what actual benefit I don't know, and was quite famous as an actor by way of 'Suits'.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Apr 19, 2018)

stavros said:


> Meghan Markle, who is an American actress, is, we're told, "a great champion and ambassador for women". This is woman who has achieved a great deal of her fame from shagging a more famous man.



Yeah this sort of thing isn’t helping.


----------



## bogbrush (Apr 19, 2018)

elbows said:


> A rare mention of the BBC class issue...
> 
> TV's Steph says 'posh' stars earn more



They are not 'posh'.  They are horrid vulgar little middle-class proles.


----------



## elbows (Apr 22, 2018)

> "More seriously, beyond the particulars of my own case, I felt that the BBC had betrayed public trust by promoting a system in the UK by which the secret police were licensing and blacklisting journalists. Whenever I hear the BBC boasting about its fine traditions of journalism, I feel a minor stab of outrage."



The vetting files: How the BBC kept out ‘subversives’


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 22, 2018)

stavros said:


> Meghan Markle, who is an American actress, is, we're told, "a great champion and ambassador for women". This is woman who has achieved a great deal of her fame from shagging a more famous man.


She's done a fair amount in her own right, this is somewhat of an outdated view that a woman can only achieve if she sleeps with a man. I'm no fan of hers by any means but I think your post is unfair.


----------



## not a trot (Apr 22, 2018)

Say what you like about the beeb, but their coverage of thousands of people running around London in fancy dress, is fucking awesome.


----------



## stavros (Apr 22, 2018)

equationgirl said:


> She's done a fair amount in her own right, this is somewhat of an outdated view that a woman can only achieve if she sleeps with a man. I'm no fan of hers by any means but I think your post is unfair.



I take your and others' points, and understand that I may have been needlessly blunt for effect. Who else is in Suits?


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 22, 2018)

stavros said:


> I take your and others' points, and understand that I may have been needlessly blunt for effect. Who else is in Suits?


Who else is in suits? A half dozen others actors, none of whom appear to be instantly recognisable as far as I can tell. I don't watch it personally.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 22, 2018)

stavros said:


> Who else is in Suits?



Nobody knows. There's no way to find out such an arcane piece of information.


----------



## JimW (Apr 22, 2018)

The spouses of half the crowned heads of Europe, that's who.


----------



## gosub (May 28, 2018)

Just watched local news 
Portsmouth Mutiny Festival: Two die after falling ill - Two die after falling ill at festival

Its 20hours on... So I m guessing not actually identifying the pills is an editorial decision..... It is coming to something when the Sun is being more socially responsible than the BBC Tragic young dad and teenage girl may have taken 'Green Heineken ecstasy pills' before festival drug deaths


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 6, 2018)

From today's entertainment news


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jun 6, 2018)

gosub said:


> Just watched local news
> Portsmouth Mutiny Festival: Two die after falling ill - Two die after falling ill at festival
> 
> Its 20hours on... So I m guessing not actually identifying the pills is an editorial decision..... It is coming to something when the Sun is being more socially responsible than the BBC Tragic young dad and teenage girl may have taken 'Green Heineken ecstasy pills' before festival drug deaths


I missed your comment at the time, but on local news (NE England) at the time o this story they even had a man who's daughter died in a similar way talking about his campaign for pill testing and harm reduction measures at festivals without giving the identifying information of the pills


----------



## hash tag (Jun 7, 2018)

At the moment, the BBC website has announced the passing of Peter Stringfellow but not a mention of Mary Wilson. 
Just a bit slow or political bias?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2018)

Or maybe it's just of little interest.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 7, 2018)

It would also appear to be of little interest here. I would have thought better and rather sad about this. A great woman in her own right, but hey ho....


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2018)

hash tag said:


> It would also appear to be of little interest here. I would have thought better and rather sad about this. A great woman in her own right, but hey ho....


You can't force people to have heard of people they haven't heard of.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2018)

hash tag said:


> It would also appear to be of little interest here. I would have thought better and rather sad about this. A great woman in her own right, but hey ho....


Most of us were children or weren't born when her husband was prime minister


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2018)

hash tag said:


> It would also appear to be of little interest here. I would have thought better and rather sad about this. A great woman in her own right, but hey ho....


you still haven't said what makes her great and why we should be interested in her.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 7, 2018)

I thought better of you than this Orang Utan


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2018)

hash tag said:


> I thought better of you than this Orang Utan


No, you didn't. Be honest.
Say something of substance then. Make a case. Don't just make snide comments about urban just cos we've failed to eulogise someone who we haven't heard of, or who doesn't mean anything to us.
You could even start an RIP thread so you can explain why we need to note her passing.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 7, 2018)

By 9 they were muttering about her on the radio. The old guy who'd heard of her must have turned up.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 7, 2018)

Don't read the piece on Charles Rennie Mackintosh' 150 anniversary. It's factually incorrect and badly written. For shame BBC - a cursory article (at best) on an artistic genius.


----------



## stavros (Jun 24, 2018)

Ignore. I posted an error from their website before realising I had read it wrongly.


----------



## JimW (Jun 24, 2018)

stavros said:


> Ignore. I posted an error from their website before realising I had read it wrongly.


Seen several sub-editing errors these last few days but nothing worth a post - Provence instead of province was one. O tempora o mores


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 24, 2018)

Is Gove the most effective minister?


----------



## stavros (Jun 25, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> Is Gove the most effective minister?



One might argue that this isn't his worst cabinet spell.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 26, 2018)

stavros said:


> One might argue that this isn't his worst cabinet spell.



One might argue that he's a Pob-faced cunt.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Mrs D (Jul 2, 2018)

A headline saying Cheryl and Liam have split.

Liam Gallagher? Liam Neeson? Cheryl Crow?


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 2, 2018)

There's a woman called Cheryl who works in the bakery on the high street, and a lad called Liam is a mechanic at the garage round the corner. She's old enough to be his mum and to be honest I had no idea they were seeing each other but then I'm not much for gossip.


----------



## elbows (Jul 9, 2018)

Last night Laura Kuenssberg used completely the wrong word in her David Davis quits article, its subsequently been fixed but it was quite a clanger.



> after the prime minister's Chequers agreement with cabinet ministers to pursue *looser* ties with the EU than he desired, he found his position untenable.





> after the prime minister's Chequers agreement with cabinet ministers to pursue *closer* ties with the EU than he desired, he found his position untenable.



(from Davis 'had no choice but resignation' )

Oops!


----------



## JimW (Jul 9, 2018)

elbows said:


> Last night Laura Kuenssberg used completely the wrong word in her David Davis quits article, its subsequently been fixed but it was quite a clanger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sub-editing's really poor now, must be really under-staffed. Spot howlers all the time, and you can see in some China stories they've had a non-native journo write it then not really polished it up as it retains all the common small mistakes Chinese people with good English still make.


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2018)

elbows said:


> Last night Laura Kuenssberg used completely the wrong word in her David Davis quits article, its subsequently been fixed but it was quite a clanger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perhaps Davis said "looser" in some other sentence entirely but they thought it would work as an answer to another question?


----------



## elbows (Jul 9, 2018)

JimW said:


> The sub-editing's really poor now, must be really under-staffed. Spot howlers all the time, and you can see in some China stories they've had a non-native journo write it then not really polished it up as it retains all the common small mistakes Chinese people with good English still make.



Yeah, I've not done a proper study but I've seen the decline happen in what felt like several stages over recent years.


----------



## elbows (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## elbows (Jul 9, 2018)

Ah that was such a classic I think its made my day.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 31, 2018)

Just had to switch off the 'World At One' for waxing lyrical about the amazingness of the Love Island Finale on ITV2 last night complete with highlight clips, with some critic comparing it to a Jane Austin romance.

GTF.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 14, 2018)

Madonna's London Mini goes up for sale

To save you reading. A car she once owned, and then sold to her driver, who then sold to someone else... is now being sold again. A mini cooper ffs.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 15, 2018)

Man changes channel at football halftime.

Football fans' Babestation surprise


----------



## stavros (Oct 13, 2018)

The news homepage yesterday:


----------



## Abolish The BBC (Oct 14, 2018)

Time to abolish the BBC.


----------



## Abolish The BBC (Oct 14, 2018)

Anybody who wants to sign a petition to abolish the BBC should google: 'revoke the BBC Royal Charter petition'.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 14, 2018)

Abolish The BBC said:


> Anybody who wants to sign a petition to abolish the BBC should google: 'revoke the BBC Royal Charter petition'.



Hi Tim!


----------



## two sheds (Oct 14, 2018)

Abolish The BBC said:


> Time to abolish the BBC.



Yeh, bunch of lefties


----------



## hash tag (Oct 26, 2018)

Removal of 45,000 skeletons at HS2 site

*"Bill 'The Terror' Richmond, *who was born a slave in 1760s New York but became a celebrated bare-knuckle boxer after moving to England as a teenager."

born a slave  born of a slave, born into slavery but was born a baby boy


----------



## teqniq (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## binka (Nov 4, 2018)

Andrew Marr just interviewed Arron Banks. Marr was completely out of his depth, had no understanding of the questions he was asking and let Banks come across as calm and reasonable whilst Marr kept talking over him


----------



## teqniq (Nov 4, 2018)

Predictably incensed


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2018)

teqniq said:


> Predictably incensed



Transcript here:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/bsp/hi/pdfs/04111802.pdf


----------



## Riklet (Nov 5, 2018)

Yes bbc are shit and often biased. But what exactly does Carole Cadwally think they should do? no platform Banks cos he pushed for leave and was mean a few times on twitter?

what a moron. predictably looking at her twitter I failed to find anything remotely interesting or of political worth for a debate on brexit. mouthy whinging without any solid arguments.


----------



## stavros (Nov 5, 2018)

I'd like to have seen Marr ask Banks why he used the Isle of Man for his companies. As a supposed patriot, acting in the interests of the UK, using an internal tax haven strikes me as slightly odd.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 14, 2018)

teqniq said:


> Predictably incensed


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 14, 2018)

Abolish The BBC said:


> Time to abolish the BBC.



Yeah, that will be nice for the thousands who work there. Especially the porters, kitchen staff, postrooms, despatch staff, porters, cleaners and the many who work behind the scenes.


----------



## elbows (Dec 3, 2018)

Perhaps it is just my particular sense of humour, but I found myself laughing out loud and pointing at the screen and exclaiming barp barp barp more than once while reading this article about French political street violence.

Ball in Macron's court after violent protests


----------



## 19force8 (Dec 13, 2018)

I can't tell what the woman in this clip is saying and I don't have time to track down the original news report right now, but it is a strange bit of editing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 13, 2018)

19force8 said:


> I can't tell what the woman in this clip is saying and I don't have time to track down the original news report right now, but it is a strange bit of editing.



"... fucked it up ..."


----------



## stavros (Dec 15, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


>


----------



## stavros (Dec 28, 2018)

Over an hour and a half devoted to covering a Leave Means Leave rally, featuring an awful lot of discredited statements from many over-exposed persons (Kate Hoey, Tim Martin and Nigel Farage).


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 31, 2019)

Theresa May will not be flying to Brussels in Spitfire, BBC clarifies


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2019)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Theresa May will not be flying to Brussels in Spitfire, BBC clarifies


I’m sorry I clicked that link because I read this: “ You are bias”.  

A lot of common errors I can let ride. It doesn’t bother me. (I  am dyslexic, after all!).  Some just grate, though. And for some reason that’s one that really, really, _really_ grates.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## 8115 (Feb 5, 2019)

The Graham Norton Show is fucking terrible. I swear it's worse than it used to be.


----------



## Santino (Feb 5, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> View attachment 160954


This content is highly relatable.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 5, 2019)

8115 said:


> The Graham Norton Show is fucking terrible. I swear it's worse than it used to be.



It definitely is worse than it used to be. It's gotten as tired as Jonathan Ross became  in the end.

It needs a revamp, a new format, a new presenter. Can't think of anyone immediately obvious though.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2019)

Had the misfortune to hear about 10mins of R4 'Today' this morning. The topic of imposing zero tariffs on all UK imports included air-time for radicalised market fundamentalists from the IEA & Adam Smith Institute (both enthusiastically advocating the merits of such 'disaster capitalism') and, for ideological balance some actual capitalists (the ceramics industry). Needless to say, the business owners were taught on-air how good it would be for their firms to be opened up to global competition, become 'more efficient', shed workers into the sector in which the UK has competitive advantage (services obvs) and ultimately fail.

I know I shouldn't be surprised, but the degree and depth of structural bias from the state broadcaster is quite staggering.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 6, 2019)

Humphrys really needs to be put out to pasture. He is the most annoying interviewer.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Humphrys really needs to be put out to pasture. He is the most annoying interviewer.


Undeniably, but the editorial strangle-hold obviously remains whoever reads the output.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 6, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Humphrys really needs to be put out to pasture. He is the most annoying interviewer.



He heard you 

John Humphrys 'assuming' he will leave Today programme this year

but 



brogdale said:


> Undeniably, but the editorial strangle-hold obviously remains whoever reads the output.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 6, 2019)

two sheds said:


> He heard you
> 
> John Humphrys 'assuming' he will leave Today programme this year



Best news ever 

I mean, he's not quite as turgid as Nick Ferrari. But he's incredibly lame at interviewing. His inability to put any politician on the spot and deflect spin is pathetic. Probably explains why so many government politicians go on Today because the limit of his grillings extend to comebacks as soft as: ‘_Ahhhh...but you see you haven’t have you?’ _


----------



## two sheds (Feb 6, 2019)

So, Nigel Farage to replace him?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2019)

two sheds said:


> So, Nigel Farage to replace him?


no, wetherspoons opens while the today programme's on


----------



## two sheds (Feb 6, 2019)

I was forgetting he's a man of the people


----------



## mojo pixy (Feb 6, 2019)

And now, Jeremy Hardy has died and the BBC is at least 12.5% more shite as a result. Fact.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm certain there'll have been previous threads on the question and I'm probably way behind the curve on this, but...I'm struggling to convince myself that I should be compelled to pay/licence this blatant state propagandising.
Any Urbz ditched the licence/thinking of doing so?

Perhaps you all have already!


----------



## two sheds (Feb 6, 2019)

I've avoided it until the last couple of years because I watch on line.


----------



## Celyn (Feb 6, 2019)

Ditched telly, so no licence.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 6, 2019)

I got rid of it ages ago, can't stand radio booj anyway. I think they make world quality drama and nature programs but the news and politics has been awful for ever. When was the last time you got anything other than government/capital lines? Iraq 2, the dossier etc? long time. Just yesterday they were pimping some astroturfed alt right front group. No let the worried middle classes pay for it, I'll watch the iplayer.


----------



## elbows (Feb 6, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> When was the last time you got anything other than government/capital lines? Iraq 2, the dossier etc? long time.



I think we only got the Iraq stuff because there was a split within elite groups over that war.

It was a little surreal to have the BBC speaking negatively about UK propaganda at the time, a subject they should be familiar with


----------



## Poi E (Feb 6, 2019)

DItched the licence years ago. Had a bloke come around once who wanted to look at the channels but my wife was home and couldn't get the thing to work. That satisfied him.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 6, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> No let the worried middle classes pay for it, I'll watch the iplayer.



I thought about that, and assume they're not bothering chasing people up, but I didn't like the idea of them having my IP address and (presumably) the times and days I've watched.


----------



## stavros (Feb 16, 2019)

I thought the Beeb were going to drop liars from discussions involving climate change, especially the science thereof. Yet Monday's Politics Live had Fraser Nelson wheeling out a number of discredited whatabout-isms.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 16, 2019)

stavros said:


> I thought the Beeb were going to drop liars from discussions


That would be a remarkable turnaround.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 16, 2019)

nvm


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Feb 16, 2019)

Apols if this had posted but it’s very good.

LRB · Owen Bennett-Jones · Can’t Afford to Tell the Truth: Trouble at the BBC


----------



## mauvais (Feb 17, 2019)

There's a lot of poking the BBC with sticks in there but less time spent on asking whether it's right. So they send 30 people to Davos and this is excess. How many is OK? So they appear liberal in the US - what should they do, pander to the right? So they took money after the SDSR to bolster foreign presence - is this actually wrong?


----------



## elbows (Feb 17, 2019)

I note from the World Service Directors response to that article, that it remains impossible to have a real and sensible discussion about the World Service without being accused of being a reckless traitor, playing into the hands of oppressive regimes.



> Most worrying, this has been a bad year for the safety of journalists worldwide, including those working for the World Service, and the careless remarks Bennett-Jones makes concerning the BBC’s independence will certainly be turned against our staff overseas by governments currently hostile to the BBC – for example, in Iran, Rwanda or Burundi. He should have known better.


----------



## elbows (Feb 17, 2019)

Speaking in tongues and winking remain the order of the day when it comes to that stuff. For example the stuff said when that director was appointed in 2018.



> "The BBC World Service plays a unique role for the BBC, for Britain, and across the world, and I am confident it has an exciting future under Jamie’s direction.”
> 
> Jamie Angus says: “It’s a great honour to be appointed as World Service Director. There’s never been a greater need globally for the BBC’s independent, creative and engaging news services. With the expansion to 41 language services, we are already reaching new audiences everywhere; our English services on TV radio and online remain the gold standard for international news.
> 
> "With global concern growing about disinformation, ‘fake news’ and media literacy, the World Service Group has never been in a stronger position to show the way forward. We spot the stories, see the patterns and make sense of the world for our audiences. I’m very pleased to be able to lead that mission in the coming years.”



The term fake news is a godsend for propagandists who want to point the finger at other propaganda agents whilst claiming to be something other themselves.


----------



## rekil (Feb 23, 2019)

Presenting Le Pen as an antisemitism fighter. Good old front nationale. 



> A member of France's centre-right opposition, Geoffrey Didier, told reporters that anti-Semitism was growing "because radical Islamism is growing in France", while Marine Le Pen said it illustrated "how the anti-Semite far-left is trying to infiltrate the gilets jaunes movement".



Anti-Semitism beneath the yellow vests?

Trouble for Le Pen as her replacement steps aside amid allegations of Holocaust denial


----------



## elbows (Feb 24, 2019)

Is the new Scottish BBC channel, that launches in a few hours, a response to the referendum?

I think I will watch it a bit, even though I'm not in Scotland.

New TV channel 'not all about numbers'


----------



## tim (Feb 24, 2019)

mauvais said:


> There's a lot of poking the BBC with sticks in there but less time spent on asking whether it's right. So they send 30 people to Davos and this is excess. How many is OK? So they appear liberal in the US - what should they do, pander to the right? So they took money after the SDSR to bolster foreign presence - is this actually wrong?



The reaction of a nonplussed liberal


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 24, 2019)

elbows said:


> Is the new Scottish BBC channel, that launches in a few hours, a response to the referendum?
> 
> I think I will watch it a bit, even though I'm not in Scotland.
> 
> New TV channel 'not all about numbers'


It's to replace BBC alba, I think, referendum was a few years ago now so seems a bit late.


----------



## elbows (Feb 24, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> It's to replace BBC alba, I think, referendum was a few years ago now so seems a bit late.



Ta for info. I was thinking more along the lines of a more long-term attempt to shore up 'the state of the union' after some nerves over the referendum, but I havent given it very much thought.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 24, 2019)

elbows said:


> Ta for info. I was thinking more along the lines of a more long-term attempt to shore up 'the state of the union' after some nerves over the referendum, but I havent given it very much thought.


I did a quick, it's replacing bbc2 Scotland, not alba, and will broadcast 7-midnight each night.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 24, 2019)

elbows said:


> Is the new Scottish BBC channel, that launches in a few hours, a response to the referendum?
> 
> I think I will watch it a bit, even though I'm not in Scotland.
> 
> New TV channel 'not all about numbers'


It’s a response to the much longer-running debate about notions such as a Scottish Six: the idea that a Scottish take on international affairs is internationalist not parochial.  The BBC was challenged that, in a digital age, this outlook should be possible to provide. It’s yet to be seen whether what they deliver is what critics hoped for.

I had a moan here: BBC Four has moved, annoying me a bit


----------



## Celyn (Feb 24, 2019)

It will show "Nae Pasaran" tonight, so I approve of it for now.


----------



## Celyn (Feb 24, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> It's to replace BBC alba, I think, referendum was a few years ago now so seems a bit late.


I don't think it is to replace BBC Alba.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 24, 2019)

Celyn said:


> I don't think it is to replace BBC Alba.


I know, I corrected myself above.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 24, 2019)

tim said:


> The reaction of a nonplussed liberal




I work there (not in editorial/news), I see all sorts of this kind of high level criticism all the time, it's largely boring. Much of it is a case of 'shit or get off the pot'. Propose some change, don't just poke at random stuff and frown a bit. It's whinging about management that's afraid of bad PR, well no shit, every man and his dog wants to have a pop at everything. A lot of stuff could be significantly better but in order to get to a point where it could be, both the BBC and its interested detractors would need to be capable of an honest conversation, and this has become almost impossible due to the volume of hostility and avoidance.

All the criticism of specific stuff or programming is entirely fair game, but getting paid (30p a word apparently) to do a fly-by number on anything you can think of within the corporation is a bit lacklustre.


----------



## Celyn (Feb 24, 2019)

I read today that it is meant to address compl


equationgirl said:


> I know, I corrected myself above.


Sorry. I was distracted - hurried and slow at the same time.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 24, 2019)

Celyn said:


> I read today that it is meant to address compl
> 
> Sorry. I was distracted - hurried and slow at the same time.


Don't worry x


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 28, 2019)

You know those kind of people that when someone famous dies wants to make the story about them?


----------



## Poi E (Mar 1, 2019)

Who are Morecambe and Wise?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 1, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Who are Morecambe and Wise?


Chalk-and-cheese cops who fight like cat and dog, but who always GET THE JOB DONE


----------



## D'wards (Mar 1, 2019)

The way they dealt with the Radio 2 drive time show was real BBC bollocks. 
Someone pointed out the daytime lineup was all men, and they panicked. 

The problem was that all the shows had been going ages and had terrific listening figures .

So they stuck Jo Wiley with Mayo on the drivetime show purely to diversify the daytime line up, and it didn't work and poor Jo got loads of grief, mostly from women.

So they both decided to leave, and they replaced them with Sara Cox.

A short time after all this fuss Chris Evans announced he was leaving so could be replaced with a female presenter (Zoe Ball) and the problem would have been solved anyway.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 1, 2019)

Knee jerk reaction from hapless management.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 3, 2019)

BBC scotland have hired nazi dog salute dickhead mark meechan AKA dankula as a pundit. You lucky lucky people. Some absolute wankers in the higher branches of the decision making tree here clearly.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 3, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> BBC scotland have hired nazi dog salute dickhead mark meechan AKA dankula as a pundit. You lucky lucky people. Some absolute wankers in the higher branches of the decision making tree here clearly.



Fuckin ell, he's done well for himself. In addition to smashing the funding targets to meet his legal costs, he's getting a job with the BBC?

Who said free speech is dead eh.


----------



## The Pale King (Mar 3, 2019)

Absolutely disgraceful - there is something so badly wrong at the BBC it's genuinely sinister.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 3, 2019)

NoXion said:


> Who said free speech is dead eh.


ha, high speed u turn from the Beeb.  Speech remains under the bootheel lol


----------



## elbows (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 3, 2019)

elbows said:


>



^
Which suggests, he's already been hired, and presumably paid, to do a job of work, which BBC Scotland has now realised it can't broadcast and so has itself canned his contributions.

Trebles all round!


----------



## elbows (Mar 9, 2019)

Is Michael Jackson's legacy ruined?



> Paul Blanchard, founder of the PR company Right Angles, says it's too early to tell what lasting impact the revelations will have on Michael Jackson's legacy.
> 
> "This is the Brexit of pop music. People will be more divided than ever. The longer it goes on the more alienated and divided people are.



Piss off.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 9, 2019)

elbows said:


> Is Michael Jackson's legacy ruined?
> 
> 
> 
> Piss off.



Oh Christ, are we going to have to tolerate the phrase ‘such and such is the Brexit of such and such’ as a routinely used phrase from now on? Please shoot me.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 10, 2019)

*single shot rings out*


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 2, 2019)

Malory Towers play: Why we love boarding school stories Jolly hockey sticks: Why we love boarding school stories

Doesn’t anywhere mention that the prevalence of them is because the people who publish books, commission plays, commission TV serials etc all went to boarding school and think of that as a reflection of normal life.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 2, 2019)

An interesting move by Auntie...effectively they have bought back old editions of top gear BBC announces £173million takeover of Dave, Gold, Yesterday and other Discovery channels


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Apr 4, 2019)

elbows said:


> Is Michael Jackson's legacy ruined?
> 
> 
> 
> Piss off.


Jesus Christ


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 4, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Jesus Christ



... is the Brexit of the religious world etc...


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 4, 2019)

Why wasn't Match of the Day on TV?







*He's got nothing to show ... "for contractual reasons".*​


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 4, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Oh Christ, are we going to have to tolerate the phrase ‘such and such is the Brexit of such and such’ as a routinely used phrase from now on? Please shoot me.



Cheese and beans is the Brexit of Urban 75.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 4, 2019)

Nick Boles putting the boot in after resigning, could have gone on a few threads but thought the BBC links here were 'interesting' (more in the thread):


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 4, 2019)

The Octagon said:


> Nick Boles putting the boot in after resigning, could have gone on a few threads but thought the BBC links here were 'interesting' (more in the thread):



Was just in the car and they were chuntering on about this on the radio. I switched over because I hate it when a tweet becomes news in other media.  But I wouldn’t have thought this was too controversial a view. MPs are at least technically elected. Advisors are unaccountable. How much is a ‘communications chief’ doing the bidding of the PM, and how much are they ploughing their own furrow?  If it’s all kept quiet in cosy, behind the scenes chats, we’ll never get to know.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 5, 2019)

Singing cats’ names over the phone with John Humphries on the Today programme to prove whether cats respect humans to much jolification, followed immediately by the stoning gays to death story in Brunei.


----------



## stavros (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## mauvais (Apr 5, 2019)

stavros said:


> View attachment 166739


Where's that, the website or the app? Edit: looks like the website.


----------



## stavros (Apr 6, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Where's that, the website or the app? Edit: looks like the website.



It was on the homepage of Sounds yesterday afternoon.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 6, 2019)

stavros said:


> It was on the homepage of Sounds yesterday afternoon.


I'll mention it to the team that works on it 

Edit: oh, I looked at the schedule and Charles was sitting in for Wright, so it does actually make some sense, even if it looks weird. On the full schedule it's more obvious.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 12, 2019)

I "had a quiet day" at work, and may have spent a while on the internet.

The Guardian news site was all over the school kids' anti-climate change demos in London and all over the country.  Live coverage of what was happening in London and all over the UK.

All I could find on the Beeb was a reference on the London page to travel reports about congestion in central London. 

Clearly as it wasn't term time and they were not therefore skipping lessons,  their demonstrations weren't newsworthy.


----------



## rekil (May 3, 2019)

Hurray for scientific racism.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 29, 2019)

BBC's primer on marxism is quite something 

Marxism: A bloody ideology or just economics?

Apparently bourgeoisie means middle class


----------



## stavros (Jun 29, 2019)

A number of their political team are really struggling to refer to the Tory leadership contender by his full name or Mr. Johnson. I think Adam Fleming referenced him as if he were a mate about five times on Politics Live yesterday.

It's not as if his surname is hard to pronounce, unlike his rival.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 30, 2019)

copliker said:


> Hurray for scientific racism.
> 
> View attachment 169674



Wtf! That was on the BBC?


----------



## rekil (Jun 30, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Wtf! That was on the BBC?


Yes. But it appears to have vanished. Very smelly. 

The Last Aryans of Ladakh | Hacker News


----------



## mauvais (Aug 2, 2019)

This is pretty embarrassing:

BBC NI 'not corporately involved in Pride'


----------



## Poi E (Aug 2, 2019)

But fair commentary by the BBC on its own. Just omits the orange strongarm.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 9, 2019)

Duh. Time to sack the person who orders the stock photos.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 9, 2019)

What's wrong with it? Is this some rail nerd thing?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2019)

It's snow i believe.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 9, 2019)

That photo's floodwater, so I don't get it.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 9, 2019)

Conductor rails, thickos.


----------



## andysays (Nov 9, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Conductor rails, thickos.


So it *is *a rail nerd thing then


----------



## mauvais (Nov 9, 2019)

Is the idea that there are no third rail systems in Yorkshire? Or just not this particular configuration?


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 9, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Is the idea that there are no third rail systems in Yorkshire? Or just not this particular configuration?



Bingo. That’s not Yorkshire.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 9, 2019)

I bet you that someone's already complained. Nonetheless I don't think the picture editor need worry about being handed their P45 too much.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 14, 2019)

Normal piece to have high on BBC News app during election period


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 14, 2019)

Fucking hell  
The Mail will be devastated they didn't think of it first


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 14, 2019)

How well does it spend money? How about, how much real terms funding has it lost in the last decade?

The article itself doesn't mention funding cuts, but does blame the public for not ringing 111 instead of going to the doctor, for not getting flu jabs etc etc.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 20, 2019)

Five hours ago:

 

Just now:


----------



## elbows (Nov 22, 2019)

I remember the moment when it seemed like a whole bubble agreed with Nick.

Spare me the Brief Bubble Communicators.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 29, 2019)

It's all just a big joke to them apparently:


----------



## teqniq (Nov 29, 2019)

Interesting letter:

John Sweeney's letter to OfCom


----------



## SE25 (Dec 1, 2019)

They have really fucked this election for themselves. Everywhere I look there's normal people who defended the Beeb before who are calling out its bias and many who are cancelling their license fee. That's what you get when you stuff the place full of tories I guess.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 1, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Interesting letter:
> 
> John Sweeney's letter to OfCom


Too much stuff in there for Ofcom to deal with coherently, I suspect.


----------



## Azrael (Dec 1, 2019)

SE25 said:


> They have really fucked this election for themselves. Everywhere I look there's normal people who defended the Beeb before who are calling out its bias and many who are cancelling their license fee. That's what you get when you stuff the place full of tories I guess.


The full extent of the Savile revelations burned any lingering affection I had for the Beeb, but its coverage of this hell-spawned election feels like a watershed. When the day comes that privatisation is seriously mooted, I don't see Auntie having many defenders. I certainly won't waste a moment of my time going to bat for Lord Reith's decrepit legacy.

It's a relic of another age. Let it die. If they wanna leave BBC Four as some PBS-esque rump, fine. As for the rest, generally I'm no fan of privatisation, but being tossed onto the icy mercies of the market seems a fitting punishment for those who've betrayed their public service remit so utterly. Let advertisers fund the news output, make the drama a subscription service -- not hard, they've already set up that BritBox venture with ITV -- and let's see what Channel 4 get up to with _Strictly ..._


----------



## mauvais (Dec 1, 2019)

Azrael said:


> As for the rest, generally I'm no fan of privatisation, but being tossed onto the icy mercies of the market seems a fitting punishment for those who've betrayed their public service remit so utterly.


20,000 jobs you've casually labelled traitors there. Most of them aren't anything to do with news.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 1, 2019)

Here's something I found today to balance that out though:


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 1, 2019)

Azrael said:


> The full extent of the Savile revelations burned any lingering affection I had for the Beeb, but its coverage of this hell-spawned election feels like a watershed. When the day comes that privatisation is seriously mooted, I don't see Auntie having many defenders. I certainly won't waste a moment of my time going to bat for Lord Reith's decrepit legacy.
> 
> It's a relic of another age. Let it die. If they wanna leave BBC Four as some PBS-esque rump, fine. As for the rest, generally I'm no fan of privatisation, but being tossed onto the icy mercies of the market seems a fitting punishment for those who've betrayed their public service remit so utterly. Let advertisers fund the news output, make the drama a subscription service -- not hard, they've already set up that BritBox venture with ITV -- and let's see what Channel 4 get up to with _Strictly ..._



The BBC isn't just about news though. In this digital age I'm sure it's finding things difficult. If you abolished the BBC would it's replacements be any better as commercial operations? For me that's that's the most important question ? The BBC so many different things that make public service broadcasting, they have played a huge role cultivating new music, running orchestras etc and that's just from a music perspective. Go round the world and the BBC is one of the most trusted sources still. The alternative is far worse.

The whole Savile thing is yesterdays news, would other media establishments have acted differently?


----------



## Azrael (Dec 1, 2019)

mauvais said:


> 20,000 jobs you've casually labelled traitors there. Most of them aren't anything to do with news.


To clarify, my ire was directed the bosses doing Whitehall's bidding and the "talent" raking in salaries they have no, ahem, guarantee of retaining on the open market. I of course direct no blame whatsoever at regular staff, and would never support any change that'd cost jobs.


----------



## Azrael (Dec 1, 2019)

DJWrongspeed said:


> The BBC isn't just about news though. In this digital age I'm sure it's finding things difficult. If you abolished the BBC would it's replacements be any better as commercial operations? For me that's that's the most important question ? The BBC so many different things that make public service broadcasting, they have played a huge role cultivating new music, running orchestras etc and that's just from a music perspective. Go round the world and the BBC is one of the most trusted sources still. The alternative is far worse.
> 
> The whole Savile thing is yesterdays news, would other media establishments have acted differently?


Maybe not -- although a monolith like the BBC provided particularly robust cover for his depravities -- but commercial broadcasters are not extracting a de facto poll tax off the public. 

I did suggest a PBS-esque rump organization for arts coverage and the like.

Is the alternative really worse? Even Sky News has been noticeably less biased, and the most robust challenges have come from Channel 4, which may be a public service broadcaster, but of course takes commercial funding. And of course, many of the BBC's programmes already come from commercial production companies (illustrated bluntly by the _Bake Off_ fiasco).

The BBC's trading on a myth that, if it were ever true in part, has long since slid below the horizon. Reality's a bloated quango. Perhaps some of it can be spun off into a much leaner public service broadcaster focused on the arts, funded from general taxation. The current behemoth is another matter.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 1, 2019)

Azrael said:


> Maybe not -- although a monolith like the BBC provided particularly robust cover for his depravities -- but commercial broadcasters are not extracting a de facto poll tax off the public.
> 
> I did suggest a PBS-esque rump organization for arts coverage and the like.
> 
> ...


There's a thread on the first half of this: Dumping the BBC?

The alternative is probably worse, yes. Netflix is currently riding high and it makes alternative models look not just easy but attractive - except it's built on a mountain of debt and isn't sustainable as-is. Similar with music services. iPlayer led the way in terms of TV content delivery over the internet. The BBC props up UK radio as a whole. There's loads of this stuff, but it's much less visible than news fuckups.


----------



## magneze (Dec 1, 2019)

Pity the news and current affairs lets everyone down. But they do.


----------



## Azrael (Dec 1, 2019)

mauvais said:


> There's a thread on the first half of this: Dumping the BBC?
> 
> The alternative is probably worse, yes. Netflix is currently riding high and it makes alternative models look not just easy but attractive - except it's built on a mountain of debt and isn't sustainable as-is. Similar with music services. iPlayer led the way in terms of TV content delivery over the internet. The BBC props up UK radio as a whole. There's loads of this stuff, but it's much less visible than news fuckups.


Thanks for the link. 

I'd have no problem with publicly funded radio continuing. Netflix is, I agree, far from a certain prospect. For quality drama, I'd envisage something along the lines of HBO, which has decades of durability behind it.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 1, 2019)

DJWrongspeed said:


> The whole Savile thing is yesterdays news



Not to those he abused it isn't.


----------



## Azrael (Dec 1, 2019)

magneze said:


> Pity the news and current affairs lets everyone down. But they do.


And that's directly tied to the BBC's structure, where the government uses the threat of licence renewal to stack the news arm with their placemen. If, God forbid, Vote Leave 2.0 are returned to No. 10, how much worse will it get?


----------



## MrSki (Dec 5, 2019)

Seems it goes back to 2010. Licence renewal & the BBC's reporting of austerity.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 5, 2019)

Anything that describes itself as ‘banned’ tends to set off my spidey senses a bit.


----------



## elbows (Dec 6, 2019)

I note that in this article, Boris is described as being fascinating to some people, while support for Corbyn comes from 'party members'.

With less than a week to go, what's changed?



> Boris Johnson fascinates some people, who are desperate to shake his hand, eager as children when there are free sweets on offer.





> Seeing Jeremy Corbyn on the trail, there is no doubting how much the party members who turn up to Labour's organised election events believe in him.


----------



## stavros (Dec 6, 2019)

I note the debate this evening is being compared by Nick Robinson, who we all know is completely unbiased.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 23, 2020)

Victoria Derbyshire gets fired, but the BBC doesn't bother to tell her. Arseholes.









						BBC facing backlash over decision to axe Victoria Derbyshire show
					

Presenter ‘devastated’ by move, which is part of wider changes to be unveiled next week




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Azrael (Jan 23, 2020)

The question isn't whether the BBC of myth exists and is worth fighting for: if it ever did, it's long gone. Only question's whether a ruthless media company should be able to force anyone watching TV broadcasts to pay up an extortionate subscription fee on pain of criminal conviction. I say no, they shouldn't.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Victoria Derbyshire gets fired, but the BBC doesn't bother to tell her. Arseholes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the only good thing they've done recently.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 24, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Victoria Derbyshire gets fired, but the BBC doesn't bother to tell her. Arseholes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has she been ‘fired’? If you get a decorator in and they finish doing the room you ask them to do have you ‘fired’ them?

She needs to get over herself and think herself lucky for the enormous opportunities she has had.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 24, 2020)

Back when I was in the SP I had a call from a researcher for the victoria derbyshire radio show who had rang socialist party wales and been given my number, asking whether I would come on to talk about lloyd george's people's budget. Seemed a bit leftfield for lots of reasons, mainly why the fuck did they want a trotskyist view (I'm not sure they realised we were a trot group though tbf) and even if they did why did they want some dickhead like me, but I think it was cos I was secretary of the only 'active' branch (at least four people paid subs regularly) in north wales at the time, I dunno, still seemed weird anyway. Anyway obviously being in a trot sect means proseltysing and all that so I said yeah ok.

Few days later the researcher called back and basically asked what I was going to say, so I said something about it being a bit shit really, was just some graduated taxes, better than before but really just a slight concession from capital, I dunno, something like that probably. Also that George and Churchill both massive dickheads. Researcher seemed surprised I didn't regard it as a revolutionary moment in working class political history and seemed quite deflated and my pointing out I was a marxist didn't really seem to help situation. Anyway they never called again.


----------



## treelover (Jan 24, 2020)

VDS is a very progressive programme, massive coverage of grenfell, Knife crime, UC, suprised to see people happy it may go.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 24, 2020)

treelover said:


> VDS is a very progressive programme, massive coverage of grenfell, Knife crime, UC, suprised to see people happy it may go.



I’m keen those subjects are covered, but VD is getting a bit saintly and up her own backside if she thinks that’s down to her. She gets paid a hefty six figures and if the Beeb decides the programme has run its course then she should seek alternative employment with a jaunty ‘thank you’. The BBC will probably find her something else, but if not it has made her pretty marketable.

Let’s hope she doesn’t join the legions of bitter ex-talent slagging off the corporation from the right in the tabloids.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 24, 2020)

treelover said:


> VDS is a very progressive programme, massive coverage of grenfell, Knife crime, UC, suprised to see people happy it may go.


I've never heard it, but seems that's the case.

Impossible not to put this within the context of the Johnsons government barking Jump! and the BBC asking into which ditch. The evidence is clear - BJ wants to "put the screws" on the BBC, and what Cummings thinks is documented and actualising, refusing Today one of the pre-stated plans thats already come in to effect.

State broadcasting is always going to be influenced to some degree by whoever is running the state at that time, but the degree to which that is happening in the UK is surely increasing. 

Anecdotally Polish state TV, which was to as meh as to be expected post Communism is now full on Trump worshipping naked propaganda. It would be interesting to see what is happening to other state broadcasters across Europe. I bet there's a pattern there.

Hard to summon up the desire to defend the BBC, there's so much wrong with it, but ultimately fuck the Tories attempt to propagandise British media further than it already does, and if that means defending the BBC to a certain extent, so be it.


----------



## treelover (Jan 24, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Seems it goes back to 2010. Licence renewal & the BBC's reporting of austerity.





Some truth in that, the BBC planned a major series of programmes across the Networks, 'the Cuts' which would try to make sense of the GFC and what had happened to public services.

Cameron demanded a meeting and that was the last was heard of it.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 27, 2020)

Biggest news story on their website today is the death of a US basketball player most of the country would have never heard of. Like they can’t even do their own fucking journalism on nationally relevant stories anymore.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 27, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Biggest news story on their website today is the death of a US basketball player most of the country would have never heard of. Like they can’t even do their own fucking journalism on nationally relevant stories anymore.



The BBC's coverage last night was illustrated with pictures of Lebron James, who is notable in comparison with Kobe Bryant in a number of ways - chiefly being a completely different person, and not being killed in a helicopter crash.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 27, 2020)

...and being his ultimate 'enemy'.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 27, 2020)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> The BBC's coverage last night was illustrated with pictures of Lebron James, who is notable in comparison with Kobe Bryant in a number of ways - chiefly being a completely different person, and not being killed in a helicopter crash.



In genuine error? A big one if so.

Because you could, for example deliver a reasonable piece about Nigel Farage that included pictures of Jean Claude Juncker or James Hunt with Nikki Lauda.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 25, 2020)

lots wrong with this








						US election: How left-wing is the Democratic field?
					

Let's break it down by issues and compare the current field to past Democratic presidents and UK politicians.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




but the inclusion of Johnson on this is pretty shocking


----------



## two sheds (Feb 25, 2020)

Also we have no idea of what Johnson actually favours.


----------



## Combustible (Feb 26, 2020)

Himself


----------



## brogdale (Feb 26, 2020)

ska invita said:


> lots wrong with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lordy; that's 'real'. I assumed you'd shopped that.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 18, 2020)

*Las Vegas casinos ordered to shut for a month*

BBC getting the urgent coronavirus news to us. Main headline ffs.


----------



## Azrael (Mar 18, 2020)

After their uncritical advocacy of an unhinged plan to allow a SARS virus to scythe through the population in search of some mythical "herd immunity," (honourable exception for Lewis Goodall on _Newsnight_) I'll be relieved if they stick to such trivia!


----------



## stavros (Mar 26, 2020)

This morning, Today decided to ask Robert Hardman, formally of the Telegraph and now the Mail's royal correspondent, for an objective view of whether Brian got to jump the testing queue.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 30, 2020)

This is the third biggest story on the front page of the BBC website right now.









						Coronavirus: Leeds woman put message in window to ask cat's name
					

Sian Cosgrove had nicknamed the black and white moggie Eric but he is actually called Walter.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2020)

*Tennants: You Can't Just Stop Paying Rent *say landlords' association.

In another news, Christmas has been cancelled according to the National Association of Turkeys.










						You can't just stop paying rent, tenants told
					

Landlords say the government should make it clear that rent must be paid unless a landlord agrees to a pause.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Apr 6, 2020)

stavros said:


> This morning, Today decided to ask Robert Hardman, formally of the Telegraph and now the Mail's royal correspondent, for an objective view of whether Brian got to jump the testing queue.



The bell-end was on again this morning, espousing that "everyone will remember where they were when they heard" the Queen's speech yesterday.

He didn't go into details on the memories of those who flatly ignored it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 6, 2020)

stavros said:


> The bell-end was on again this morning, espousing that "everyone will remember where they were when they heard" the Queen's speech yesterday.



Why, did she finally cop to taking out Di and Dodi?


----------



## mauvais (Apr 6, 2020)

stavros said:


> The bell-end was on again this morning, espousing that "everyone will remember where they were when they heard" the Queen's speech yesterday.


He is right though.


----------



## YouSir (Apr 6, 2020)

mauvais said:


> He is right though.



Only because everyone's at home.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 6, 2020)

YouSir said:


> Only because everyone's at home.


thatsthejoke.gif


----------



## YouSir (Apr 6, 2020)

mauvais said:


> thatsthejoke.gif



👏


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 26, 2020)

Christ almighty, rein in the propaganda a little there lads: PM's return to work 'a boost for the country'


----------



## stavros (Apr 26, 2020)

Brainaddict said:


> Christ almighty, rein in the propaganda a little there lads: PM's return to work 'a boost for the country'



To be fair they put it as a quote, and no doubt Raab, as well as Shapps, Patel, Sunak, Hancock and Sharma, are glad to have Johnson doing the daily Q&A.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 26, 2020)

stavros said:


> To be fair they put it as a quote, and no doubt Raab, as well as Shapps, Patel, Sunak, Hancock and Sharma, are glad to have Johnson doing the daily Q&A.


That would be a boost for the cabinet, not the country.

It's just a weird thing to decide for a headline, even in quotes. Of course people suck up to their bosses. Why put it in a headline?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 26, 2020)

Brainaddict said:


> It's just a weird thing to decide for a headline, even in quotes. Of course people suck up to the Boss.



cfy


----------



## Epona (Apr 26, 2020)

I am utterly nauseated about how much the "Big Night In" fundraiser was comprised of essentially advertising for HSBC and supermarkets.  They should just have been honest and said "now we are going to a commercial break"

I'm feeling a little out of step for even mentioning it, is seems as if it was ok with everyone else unless I missed a thread - but the entire thing was like one great big advert with some desperate attempts at humour inserted in between ad breaks (I did quite like the Catherine Tate/David Tenant bit)


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 26, 2020)

Twas ever thus.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 27, 2020)

Epona said:


> I am utterly nauseated about how much the "Big Night In" fundraiser was comprised of essentially advertising for HSBC and supermarkets.  They should just have been honest and said "now we are going to a commercial break"
> 
> I'm feeling a little out of step for even mentioning it, is seems as if it was ok with everyone else unless I missed a thread - but the entire thing was like one great big advert with some desperate attempts at humour inserted in between ad breaks (I did quite the Catherine Tate/David Tenant bit)



Companies have been all over it. Even some of the "we want to help by producing X" is really about diverting their resources to something they can actually sell. Didn't watch the program as I hate anything like that.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## little_legs (May 6, 2020)




----------



## ska invita (May 9, 2020)

Trying to pretend UK isn't the highest on the technicality that we're not in the EU 
Deliberately misleading I think


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## mauvais (Jun 9, 2020)

You can understand, to some extent anyway, why the BBC isn't in a hurry to outright call people racists. But if the next best thing is 'anti-racism critics', a phrase so ambiguous that it must fail some major test, perhaps it's time to give up writing the article at all.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 9, 2020)

They've changed it now:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 8, 2020)

Coronavirus: 'I hated my flat during lockdown'
					

Estate agents have seen a surge in interest in moving to the country from people living in cities.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> When the coronavirus lockdown began, asset manager Joanna Coghlan knew she just had to get out of London and move to the countryside.
> 
> She had bought a flat in a new development at Battersea Power Station only last year. The complex included restaurants, spas and bars.
> 
> ...



Because that is so normal and easy to do for most people 


[Context found elsewhere:]



> After graduating from the University of Exeter in 2010, I worked for an independent estate agents in Battersea. The work was varied, teaching me skills in negotiating and client care in order to build lasting relationships with new and existing clients. It also helped me develop my communication and organisational skills. This foundation was fundamental to my decision to pursue a career in surveying. After completing my MSc [in Real Estate!] I began a graduate training programme at BNP Paribas Real Estate in 2016. I gained extensive experience from three rotations across a number of commercial disciplines. I have excellent communication skills, the ability to build strong rapport with clients and colleagues alike and I am driven by my ambition to progress in my career [as an asset manager with the City of London Corporation]...


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 8, 2020)

DaveCinzano I read that article and thought that she must have a lot of money to a) buy s flat in Battersea and b) sell it and move to s five bedroom house overlooking a cricket pitch in commutable distance of London. Not for the likes of me.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 8, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> DaveCinzano I read that article and thought that she must have a lot of money to a) buy s flat in Battersea and b) sell it and move to s five bedroom house overlooking a cricket pitch in commutable distance of London. Not for the likes of me.


Exactly - and the whole article just unfolds without any placing of her situation into any kind of economic context. It's just ‘flush person decides their life isn't to their liking so immediately makes changes with the magic of money’.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 11, 2020)

This is some grossly stupid shit.



I mean, all of the broader issues and basic morality aside, who the fuck signed off on this? If this boat - being bailed out - sinks, then what? At absolute best the BBC finds itself having to bring migrants to shore and hand them to the state. WTF.


----------



## zahir (Aug 11, 2020)

mauvais said:


> I mean, all of the broader issues and basic morality aside, who the fuck signed off on this? If this boat - being bailed out - sinks, then what? At absolute best the BBC finds itself having to bring migrants to shore and hand them to the state. WTF.




As far as I can see they would have a legal obligation to rescue them. 



			https://www.unhcr.org/4ef3002c9.pdf


----------



## mauvais (Aug 11, 2020)

Yes, or attempt to. It's not clear what capacity they would have to actually do that. The actual outcome - this video in which they look immensely stupid and attract criticism from everyone - is by far the best possible outcome from this venture, which could easily have gone much worse.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 11, 2020)

zahir said:


> As far as I can see they would have a legal obligation to rescue them.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.unhcr.org/4ef3002c9.pdf


Anybody who's ever watched _Alien_ should know this


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 11, 2020)

They've always done this sort of stuff, as parodied here: https://youtu.be/BrEKc6k2HfU?t=704


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 11, 2020)

And just like cops who carry a drop piece, there's always the pocket teddy


----------



## NoXion (Aug 11, 2020)

The BBC uncritically regurgitating this garbage:



Absolute fucking _shit_. What fucking _moron_ thinks that wearing masks and going doggy-style will do anything useful? Of course it's also attracted a bunch of comments from headbangers on Twitter who think this is a plot by THEM, even though this is a just a recommendation from some charity that really should know better, and not anything with legal force behind it.


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 19, 2020)

Today:


----------



## savoloysam (Aug 20, 2020)

How the fuck was labour's reponse to the exam grades fiasco *BREAKING NEWS*  at 4 fucking AM?

Did they make an announcement at 3:55 in the morning?


----------



## two sheds (Aug 21, 2020)

This sort of combining headlines seems to be a trend in Guardian and Independent too, but this is a fine example:



> Newspaper headlines: Record GCSE results and 55 years for Manchester bomb plotter











						Newspaper headlines: Record GCSE results and 55 years for Manchester bomb plotter
					

The 55-year minimum jail sentence given to Hashem Abedi appears on some of Friday's front pages.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




I didn't even know he'd been _studying_ for GCSEs


----------



## andysays (Aug 21, 2020)

two sheds said:


> This sort of combining headlines seems to be a trend in Guardian and Independent too, but this is a fine example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He'll have time for GCSEs, A levels, an OU degree, a Master's and a PhD where he's going...


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 24, 2020)

They've now changed it to *Christchurch gunman 'planned third mosque attack'* but the previous headline they had on the BBC News website homepage was *Christchurch gunman wanted to attack third mosque *which I read as a recruitment call.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 24, 2020)

I think most of the news staff are quarantined after returning from their French villas, an article I read yesterday about the Trump family couldn’t even manage to find a stock photo of Jared Kushner to go in his box on the family tree diagram.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> They've now changed it to *Christchurch gunman 'planned third mosque attack'* but the previous headline they had on the BBC News website homepage was *Christchurch gunman wanted to attack third mosque *which I read as a recruitment call.


To be fair to the BBC they can't be blamed for how you read the headline


----------



## brogdale (Aug 24, 2020)

What a surprise; the state broadcaster diverting even more public money to the outsourced goons charged with harassing the elderly.




Spoke to my very elderly in-laws about this the other day (don't think they qualify for Pension Credit) who are now expected to pay the Licence fee and they told me:
a) they were very worried about this
b) they'd heard that they might get sent to prison
c) they'd had a letter but didn't understand it (and had now lost it)
d) thought they had to go down to the Post Office (they think there is still such a thing), breaking their self-isolation

Fucksake


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2020)

brogdale said:


> What a surprise; the state broadcaster diverting even more public money to the outsourced goons charged with harassing the elderly.
> 
> View attachment 227669
> View attachment 227670
> ...


There is still such a thing as the post office


----------



## brogdale (Aug 24, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> There is still such a thing as the post office


Yes; quite right...it's just not where or what they think it is in their small town.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 24, 2020)

ah, move to WH Smug's?


----------



## brogdale (Aug 24, 2020)

two sheds said:


> ah, move to WH Smug's?


They're very old and confused about most things, and attempting to live 'independently' with the "help" of the neoliberal state "care" system is enough to confuse and disorientate anyone. Being chased up for TV Licence payment is the last thing they need atm.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 24, 2020)

Anyway...no Capita goon is going to get my FiL's £ off him today; he's still in bed waiting for his carers to turn up; the neoliberal, outsourced company 'forgot' to move on their paperwork to the relevant team.

FFS


----------



## teqniq (Aug 24, 2020)

Darren Grimes on a Sunday morning show supposedly to talk about education alongside people who do actually know what they are talking about. Just wtf. The BBC does itself zero favours with this shite. I'm glad I stopped paying for a licence years ago.









						BBC And Darren Grimes - OH DEAR
					

Yes, Sunday Morning Live  is what might be called undemanding viewing, but if the BBC wants to put four pundits before the viewers for a dis...




					zelo-street.blogspot.com


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 27, 2020)

Boris Johnson hires personal trainer Harry Jameson
					

The prime minister has previously said he was "too fat" when he was hospitalised with coronavirus.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




The Glorious Leader expects all of us to do our bit.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 6, 2020)

From BBC website this AM. I may be wrong, but I am sure that is Laura Kenny as opposed to Elinor Barker!


----------



## mauvais (Sep 6, 2020)

hash tag said:


> From BBC website this AM. I may be wrong, but I am sure that is Laura Kenny as opposed to Elinor Barker!
> View attachment 229330


I was going to report this but I'm not sure you're correct.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 6, 2020)

Laura Kenny rides with pigtailed plaits. They DO look similar but that's Elinor Barker. Same picture is in a Metro article.





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm getting a bit tired of the sensationlist-style headlines the BBC has taken to using.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 7, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Laura Kenny rides with pigtailed plaits. They DO look similar but that's Elinor Barker. Same picture is in a Metro article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sisters?


----------



## NoXion (Sep 7, 2020)

The BBC following the government line of blaming young people for the failures of the authorities:


----------



## hash tag (Sep 7, 2020)

Not that Dominic fucking Cummings or one or two MP's broke the rules


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 9, 2020)

Sophie Raeworth has just delivered the devastating news that Keeping Up with the Kardashians is coming to an end


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 9, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Sophie Raeworth has just delivered the devastating news that Keeping Up with the Kardashians is coming to an end



I've never heard of that show, but to corroborate your statement I headed to the BBC News website where I found this. On the front page.



The headline is gobbledygook to those not in the know, but it's "must see" so people will surely click through to find out what it means.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 10, 2020)

Surprised I didn’t get one of those news alerts things popping up on my phone for such trivial bullshit. They seem to like sending them out every time some minor Royal exhales or something.


----------



## stavros (Sep 10, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Sophie Raeworth has just delivered the devastating news that Keeping Up with the Kardashians is coming to an end



To be fair, it can be amusing when otherwise serious presenters cite popular culture. The newsreader on R4 this morning spoke with a Queen's English accent about the death of Ronald Bell, a member of Kool & The Gang "whose hits included [pause] 'Jungle Boogie'."


----------



## teqniq (Sep 11, 2020)

WTF?


----------



## mauvais (Sep 11, 2020)

As with so many of these, they'll probably have to walk that one back before very long. Highly predictable.


----------



## stavros (Sep 13, 2020)

Any Questions? this week featured Christopher Snowdon, of a think tank that doesn't reveal its sources of funding, but is known to have been paid by big tobacco and BP in the past. The BBC didn't think to mention this, as always seems to be the case with secretive think tanks.


----------



## elbows (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## mauvais (Sep 27, 2020)

elbows said:


> View attachment 232027


Is that still current?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 27, 2020)

mauvais said:


> As with so many of these, they'll probably have to walk that one back before very long. Highly predictable.


They did.


----------



## elbows (Sep 27, 2020)

mauvais said:


> Is that still current?



Its still on the front page of their news website as I write this.


----------



## stavros (Oct 1, 2020)

As Nick Robinson interviewed George Useless this morning they both managed to refer to Jeremy Corbyn as leader of the Opposition.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 4, 2020)

So almost 30% more than 10,000, then.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 4, 2020)

Did we not see this article that makes Antifa out to be a bit more bad that white supremacists?









						Proud Boys and antifa - who are they and what do they want?
					

A guide to the fringe movements that became a debate flash point.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 14, 2020)

Some bizarre serif vs sans-serif font shenanigans going on right now:


----------



## mauvais (Oct 14, 2020)

The former is Helvetica, the latter is Reith (Serif). Everything is migrating to the latter but it gets done one component at a time - in this case, articles before indexes.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 14, 2020)

because it's easier to read? Looks like it takes up more space.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 14, 2020)

Kuenssberg is a government mouthpiece.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 14, 2020)

two sheds said:


> because it's easier to read? Looks like it takes up more space.











						BBC GEL | Introducing Reith – the new face of the BBC
					

The BBC has introduced a new typeface. Learn how and why.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Oct 14, 2020)

Well I'm glad they're incredibly excited about it amongst the marketing bollocks.


----------



## killer b (Oct 29, 2020)

This is just great. 









						BBC staff told attending LGBT pride protests in any capacity can breach new impartiality rules
					

The BBC has issued new guidance for staff on political impartiality




					inews.co.uk


----------



## teqniq (Oct 29, 2020)

Yeah saw it earlier. I don't see how they think they can actually get away with it.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 29, 2020)

killer b said:


> This is just great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently Pride is fine but if its a Trans event its classed as a protest.


----------



## killer b (Oct 29, 2020)

I don't really know how you'd go along to Pride for the celebration parts and avoid getting involved in the _trans issue_ bits tbh. What would you have to do? Run away if you saw a drag queen?


----------



## mauvais (Oct 29, 2020)

It's absolute shite that can't have ever encountered a proper lawyer, it will presumably last about ten minutes.

The Civil Service has a proper code for this sort of thing, not an intranet page, and it does the job properly - and much less restrictively.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 29, 2020)

Also they wrote "virtue signalling" in it - who does that? - when I think they actually meant signal boosting. The sort of document written by someone whose expertise in social media consists of a half day course being told about it.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 29, 2020)

mauvais said:


> Also they wrote "virtue signalling" in it - who does that? - when I think they actually meant signal boosting. The sort of document written by someone whose expertise in social media consists of a half day course being told about it.



Theres a thumbprint that says Dominic Cummings on the instructions, it could mean anything.


----------



## killer b (Oct 29, 2020)

mauvais said:


> It's absolute shite that can't have ever encountered a proper lawyer, it will presumably last about ten minutes.


sure, but it'll still have the desired effect - staff now know this is what senior management want, and will act accordingly regardless.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 29, 2020)

killer b said:


> sure, but it'll still have the desired effect - staff now know this is what senior management want, and will act accordingly regardless.


Heh. I wouldn't be so sure.


----------



## killer b (Oct 29, 2020)

mauvais said:


> Heh. I wouldn't be so sure.


You think that ambitious junior reporters won't cut their cloth to fit this?


----------



## mauvais (Oct 29, 2020)

killer b said:


> You think that ambitious junior reporters won't cut their cloth to fit this?


I think this will be another stitch in the rich tapestry of Entirely Foreseeable Foot Shootingly Stupid Moves that the BBC has performed and then has to almost immediately walk back in some form, like Scottish Covid broadcasts or the equal pay legal case or saying the N word on TV or Maitlis or Munchetty or... you get the gist. So I think it will achieve fuck all other than to infuriate and possibly even organise 20,000 general staff most of whom aren't supposed to be subject to it anyway.


----------



## killer b (Oct 29, 2020)

I don't have a great deal of faith in this steady march right being halted by the BBC workers tbh. Be delighted to be proved wrong mind.


----------



## JTG (Oct 29, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Apparently Pride is fine but if its a Trans event its classed as a protest.



So... the BBC are saying trans people's existence is a divisive issue? What about if they're a trans member of staff? Absolute nonsense and won't last 30 secs in front of a lawyer


----------



## mauvais (Oct 30, 2020)

killer b said:


> I don't have a great deal of faith in this steady march right being halted by the BBC workers tbh. Be delighted to be proved wrong mind.


It won't stop the rightward march but in that respect even successful controls would only really be relevant to high profile 'talent'. I don't know what difference you think a junior reporter is going to make to the output or direction of the BBC, good or bad. The biggest consequence of these guidelines is going to be how much internal damage they do and the fallout from how and when they fail.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 30, 2020)

This Tim Davie cunt is truly a DG for our times


----------



## killer b (Oct 30, 2020)

mauvais said:


> It won't stop the rightward march but in that respect even successful controls would only really be relevant to high profile 'talent'. I don't know what difference you think a junior reporter is going to make to the output or direction of the BBC, good or bad. The biggest consequence of these guidelines is going to be how much internal damage they do and the fallout from how and when they fail.


Its more the culture created over the coming years by many junior reporters taking their signals from this (and other similar crap) rather than one individual junior reporter 'making a difference'


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 30, 2020)

Oh look, trans stuff being used as a wedge issue. Well I am surprised, it's like some of us have never foreseen it.

Tone-deaf urban.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 30, 2020)

This, in terms of decision making, is not actually about trans people or LGBTQ or other forms of protests. This is managerial incompetence manifesting in a variety of different kinds of collateral damage in pursuit of defending the corporation against claims of bias, which in itself is sort of understandable but also an unwinnable war. I really think it's not considered or consulted or a deliberate wedge (though it absolutely may now be used as one), they just have no idea what they're doing.

A positive is that it will very likely backfire in short order and the consequences and concessions of that will lead to (small) improvements in that management culture. It's already happening but unfortunately it seems to take these episodes of stupidity to move the dial.

In terms of actual bias and conflicts of interest, a certain culture is already entrenched - senior political reporters behave in particular ways that actually ought to be rightly curtailed by this stuff, although it remains to be seen both whether they are the target (rather than say, Gary Lineker) and whether they will be subject to anything meaningful in practice.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 30, 2020)

I think BECTU's Christmases have all come early.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 30, 2020)

And yet somehow the fucking director general being a former tory politician doesn't breach impartiality rules


----------



## mauvais (Oct 30, 2020)

I didn't necessarily mind that too much, his early proclamations weren't terrible.

However, this went to some senior staff today:



Nice doubling down on this shit - the totally clueless idea that we all live in a post-politics era where everything is already sorted for everyone. Pride as _commemorative_? Commemorative of a fucking riot you bellends.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 1, 2020)

The BBC does free PR work for a vigilante shitcunt:


----------



## teqniq (Nov 1, 2020)

Apparently she's deleted these now but the fact that she thought it was ok in the first place....


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2020)

One of the guys interviewed (‘Active Patriot’) has form:








						Far Right Seek To Exploit Migrant Arrivals – HOPE not hate
					

Last week, the tragic story broke of Abdulfatah Hamdallah, a Sudanese migrant found dead on a French beach. He had gone missing while trying to...




					www.hopenothate.org.uk


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 1, 2020)

mauvais said:


> This, in terms of decision making, is not actually about trans people or LGBTQ or other forms of protests. This is managerial incompetence manifesting in a variety of different kinds of collateral damage in pursuit of defending the corporation against claims of bias, which in itself is sort of understandable but also an unwinnable war. I really think it's not considered or consulted or a deliberate wedge (though it absolutely may now be used as one), they just have no idea what they're doing.
> 
> A positive is that it will very likely backfire in short order and the consequences and concessions of that will lead to (small) improvements in that management culture. It's already happening but unfortunately it seems to take these episodes of stupidity to move the dial.
> 
> In terms of actual bias and conflicts of interest, a certain culture is already entrenched - senior political reporters behave in particular ways that actually ought to be rightly curtailed by this stuff, although it remains to be seen both whether they are the target (rather than say, Gary Lineker) and whether they will be subject to anything meaningful in practice.


It's a very specific subset of "claims of bias" that it addresses of course - basically rw/Tory ones, and even then a subset of those, specially around culture war issues (the use of "virtue signalling" confirms that). I agree that it's not specifically aimed at LGBTQ or BLM etc but it does end up being that; the management might not be actively hostile but they don't care either. Attacking minorities is the point of the culture war rhetoric and they're deliberately playing to it.

It's certainly not going to help them - amazing that anyone would even think it still. The massive amount of sucking up over Brexit and the election has just led to even more pressure to conform. It's not purely driven by the desire to submit and please though, I think some significant parties really do agree.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2020)

This Sue Mitchell seems to be sympathetic to the rats:


----------



## emanymton (Nov 1, 2020)

Reeva Steenkamp was murdered. Shame on the BBC for forgetting | Sonia Sodha
					

Once again, a male perpetrator of violence is painted as terribly misunderstood




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2020)

emanymton said:


> Reeva Steenkamp was murdered. Shame on the BBC for forgetting | Sonia Sodha
> 
> 
> Once again, a male perpetrator of violence is painted as terribly misunderstood
> ...


I saw that trailer - it was a disgrace. Packed with footage of Pistorius’ victories, shots of him being feted by various people including Mandela, yet nothing on Steenkamp. And it’s a fucking FOUR PART documentary ffs


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 1, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> This Sue Miller seems to be sympathetic to the rats:



Mitchell, not Miller.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Mitchell, not Miller.


Oops, getting old


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 2, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Some bizarre serif vs sans-serif font shenanigans going on right now:
> 
> View attachment 234307
> 
> ...


Ive been noticing those wretched fonts too. Seems to be ok on the main front page but descends into this serif font which is hard to read for me.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 2, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Ive been noticing those wretched fonts too. Seems to be ok on the main front page but descends into this serif font which is hard to read for me.





mauvais said:


> The former is Helvetica, the latter [serif] is Reith (Serif). Everything is migrating to the latter but it gets done one component at a time - in this case, articles before indexes.



There's a puff-piece article on the bbc website somewhere.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 2, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Some bizarre serif vs sans-serif font shenanigans going on right now:
> 
> View attachment 234307
> 
> ...





mauvais said:


> The former is Helvetica, the latter is Reith (Serif). Everything is migrating to the latter but it gets done one component at a time - in this case, articles before indexes.



These posts have made me realise that Serif fonts are uglier than fucking dogshit and I hate them. Easier to read my sweaty bollocks.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 2, 2020)

There is a non-serif version of Reith, it's the one used on e.g. the majority of BBC Sounds - Music. Radio. Podcasts

I'm surprised by the legibility stuff though, a _lot _of BBC time and effort goes into considering accessibility, far more than most places.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 2, 2020)

It’s probably all done by committees or something isn’t it? I note the main news page still has a different font to the sub pages - how long does it take to roll out a font ffs?

There’s loads of half baked stuff like this. For example I go to the page for a radio programme, and click listen now expecting it to start playing, and it redirects me to the BBC sounds webpage for that programme where I need to click play again. This has been the case for years. It’s redolent of too many cooks in different kitchens spoiling the broth.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 2, 2020)

It's not really 'design by committee', no.

"how long does it take to roll out a font ffs?"

This is classic 'how hard can it be?'. A long time.

Cross-product journeys and integration of all the things it does could be much better. This is reflective of independent product silos. 'Too many cooks' is lazy nonsense though.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 2, 2020)

All the other websites seem not have such difficulties. CNN changed to their own font recently for example, didn’t take months.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 2, 2020)

mauvais said:


> Cross-product journeys and integration of all the things it does could be much better. This is reflective of independent product silos. 'Too many cooks' is lazy nonsense though.



No one outside the BBC cares about independent product silos. Websites should be oriented around their users not their operators, especially if a lot of time and effort goes into considering accessibility.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 2, 2020)

Yes, and everybody knows this; surprisingly enough you are not the first person to think of such things. Doing anything about it takes time. As for changing a font, how hard can it be? Well, when each component part of a website was built at different times and is hosted on different infrastructure, some of which is destined for the bin ASAP, it takes a long time to change a single element of design. Amongst everything else that's going on.

This gives you _some _idea_: Moving BBC Online to the cloud_


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 2, 2020)

mauvais said:


> Yes, and everybody knows this; surprisingly enough you are not the first person to think of such things. Doing anything about it takes time. As for changing a font, how hard can it be? Well, when each component part of a website was built at different times and is hosted on different infrastructure, some of which is destined for the bin ASAP, it takes a long time to change a single element of design. Amongst everything else that's going on.
> 
> This gives you _some _idea_: Moving BBC Online to the cloud_



It's impressive the BBC’s Design+Engineering team spent years completely rebuilding the website. Still not sure why the font on one BBC News page needs to be different to that on other BBC news page for several months. Obviously the rebuild didn't solve that problem.

I'm not meaning to have a go. It's just frustrating that I find myself using the BBC less and less these days, which is not what I want to happen, but it's like a death by 1000 cuts when all the little things like this add up to it just being easier to go elsewhere.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 2, 2020)

mauvais said:


> Yes, and everybody knows this; surprisingly enough you are not the first person to think of such things. Doing anything about it takes time. As for changing a font, how hard can it be? Well, when each component part of a website was built at different times and is hosted on different infrastructure, some of which is destined for the bin ASAP, it takes a long time to change a single element of design. Amongst everything else that's going on.
> 
> This gives you _some _idea_: Moving BBC Online to the cloud_



Jesus fucking Christ, the BBC have drunk the Cloud-flavoured Kool-Aid now too? I guess it was inevitable given the Tory predilection for stuffing money into the pockets of private sector shysters.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 2, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Jesus fucking Christ, the BBC have drunk the Cloud-flavoured Kool-Aid now too? I guess it was inevitable given the Tory predilection for stuffing money into the pockets of private sector shysters.


This is a bit of a weird thing to say. The vast majority of computing services have moved to being provisioned on the cloud, which is holistically problematic - everything is on Amazon or similar - but entirely normal in software engineering. Hosting your own datacentres is increasingly weird and expensive.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 2, 2020)

mauvais said:


> This is a bit of a weird thing to say. The vast majority of computing services have moved to being provisioned on the cloud, which is holistically problematic - everything is on Amazon or similar - but entirely normal in software engineering. Hosting your own datacentres is increasingly weird and expensive.



Yes, it costs money to do a job properly. But it's cheaper to make real life supervillain cunts like Bezos richer while also giving them all the keys to your kingdom. Just because it's become the new normal in software engeering doesn't make it any less stupid or short-sighted.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 2, 2020)

There's definitely some truth to that. Not sure you can really level it specifically at the BBC though. The entire industry is geared around it.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 4, 2020)

Interesting headline on the Times.


----------



## andysays (Nov 4, 2020)

Raheem said:


> View attachment 237248
> Interesting headline on the Times.


Shouldn't that read "it's fat"?

Wouldn't be surprised to see that in the Guardian, but not The Times


----------



## NoXion (Nov 4, 2020)

andysays said:


> Shouldn't that read "it's fat"?



Admitting you have a problem is the first step towards recovery.


----------



## stavros (Nov 5, 2020)

How does one compile a shortlist of "the greatest defenders ever" and only include sweepers and centre halfs? No Cafu, Thuram or, most bizarrely, Maldini.


----------



## stavros (Nov 9, 2020)

Katya Adler on R4 this morning speculated whether Boris Johnson would remain in the White House.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 17, 2020)

Worth a read. Penned by Annette Dittert who I've only recently come accross:

BBC TV Presenter Emily Maitlis : Biased in favour of the Truth


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 30, 2020)

Is it just me or is the useless and patronising music on this video hideously loud?









						'Fireball' dazzles in the sky in Japan
					

The meteor was seen descending towards earth for a few seconds, before emitting a powerful light.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Raheem (Nov 30, 2020)

stavros said:


> Katya Adler on R4 this morning speculated whether Boris Johnson would remain in the White House.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 30, 2020)

Thought the same yesterday.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 30, 2020)

Caught the end of pointless this afternoon and you could hear the control room talking over them for several minutes.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 30, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Caught the end of pointless this afternoon and you could hear the control room talking over them for several minutes.


Gutted I missed that.  It would have been interesting if nothing else.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## two sheds (Dec 1, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


>




wehey

Margaret Rutherford's Miss Marple and Seven Samurai it is then


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 2, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


>




This is getting ridiculed on twitter:


----------



## teqniq (Dec 2, 2020)

Fucking cheapskates:









						Strictly dropped us after we asked to be paid, say musicians
					

Band say they were offered a free lunch and ‘screen time’ for appearing on BBC’s spinoff It Takes Two




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## stavros (Dec 26, 2020)

Did anyone watch the Villa-Palace game earlier, and spot the occasional EA Sports add on the score graphic? I suspect this is because they're being fed the footage by the Premier League. Nonetheless, it amounts to advertising.


----------



## not a trot (Dec 26, 2020)

stavros said:


> Did anyone watch the Villa-Palace game earlier, and spot the occasional EA Sports add on the score graphic? I suspect this is because they're being fed the footage by the Premier League. Nonetheless, it amounts to advertising.



I remember the days when the Blue Peter team used to make things from empty washing up liquid bottles. Some poor sod had to sit and scrub the bottles till they were just plain white. You could still tell they were Fairy Liquid bottles.


----------



## stavros (Dec 26, 2020)

not a trot said:


> I remember the days when the Blue Peter team used to make things from empty washing up liquid bottles. Some poor sod had to sit and scrub the bottles till they were just plain white. You could still tell they were Fairy Liquid bottles.



And it was always "sticky tape", rather than a synonymous brand.

It annoys me a bit that they outwardly promote Twitter and to a lesser extend Facebook, Instagram, etc. They could easily just say "X wrote online...".


----------



## Cerv (Dec 27, 2020)

cropping the relevant part of the map out. someone's been at the Boxing Day brandies


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 3, 2021)

Don't normally follow ER twitter but this is a great example of the BBC spinning a headline in favour of the government


----------



## ska invita (Jan 5, 2021)

What would be a good headline for the main story on the frontpage of the BBC website? What would really capture the tragedy unfolding?
How about this:


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## platinumsage (Jan 6, 2021)

They sent me a survey which they assured me wouldn't take longer than 5 minutes to complete.

However it's full of existential questions e.g.



I started an essay about Mrs Brown's Boys but just closed the tab in the end.


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 9, 2021)

On the one hand child abuse is bad, on the other, won’t someone think of the performers 









						Sex workers say 'defunding Pornhub' puts their livelihoods at risk
					

Credit card companies are blocking payments to adult site Pornhub, which is hitting sex workers' earnings.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 12, 2021)

New BBC Chairman has Donated *Over £400,000* to the Conservative Party 






(Source: as stated in image)​
*Richard Sharp has been a director of the right wing think tank, Centre for Policy Studies, since 2002.   It has published studies which have been critical of the BBC, called for the licence fee to be scrapped, and accused the service of having a left wing bias.*


----------



## stavros (Jan 17, 2021)

More royal brown-nosing:


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## equationgirl (Jan 18, 2021)

platinumsage said:


>



Yeah, flawed is not the right word at all.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 21, 2021)

BBC celebrating the milestone of the first female Vice President of America by running a big article on what women were wearing at the ceremony (with a token mention of Bernie’s mittens).

not going to link because they can fuck off with this backwards shite.


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 21, 2021)

They think their audience are too thick to have heard of Unilever and/or just want a click-baity headline, so they do some free advertising for one of Unilever's products instead:


----------



## Knotted (Jan 27, 2021)

BBC on 100,000 corona deaths



> Others will spotlight deeper rooted problems with British society - its poor state of public health, with high levels of obesity, for example.
> 
> Others, still, will note that some of the UK's great strengths - its position as a vibrant hub for international air travel, for example; its ethnically diverse and densely packed urban populations - exposed its vulnerability to a virus that spreads effortlessly in the close air between people.


UK Covid deaths: Why the 100,000 toll is so bad - BBC News 

I don't accept the "reporting on what people might be saying" excuse. Especially not on scientific questions.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 25, 2021)

They're really helping to interpret the incredibly complicated vaccination priorities with this helpful massive diagram which makes things so much easier to understand, and the article so much easier to read:









						Covid vaccine: How many people are vaccinated in the UK?
					

A look at progress made in vaccinating the country, as more than 52 million people have received at least one dose and 38 million have had a booster or third dose.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Cerv (Feb 25, 2021)

no-one in that graphic is queueing 2m from the others


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 25, 2021)

Cerv said:


> no-one in that graphic is queueing 2m from the others


It's just a forced perspective thing - they're alternating really tall and really short people and making them queue in a zigzag


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 25, 2021)

_Why 100,000 deaths is a bad thing._

Next week on Panorama: why are fish wet?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 25, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> _Why 100,000 deaths is a bad thing._



Typical woolly Beeb nonsense. In Allegra's day it would have been _Are 100,000 deaths really that bad a thing?_


----------



## stavros (Feb 26, 2021)

The top headline this morning seemed to be, old woman says the Covid vaccines are a good thing. Who knew?


----------



## teqniq (Mar 20, 2021)

BBC hit a new all-time low









						Huw Edwards 'ordered' to delete tweet of him with Welsh flag by BBC bosses
					

The newsreader posted the image to spoof yesterday's breakfast TV 'patriotism' row over a Government minister's large British flag on display in his office




					www.walesonline.co.uk
				




The offending tweet:



I rather like it actually


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 20, 2021)

teqniq said:


> BBC hit a new all-time low
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think that's lower than swapping the order of footage in their coverage of Orgreave


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 19, 2021)

A few sports clubs agree to play some matches against each other. It’s the main headline ffs. Worse than the DofE overkill.


----------



## stavros (Apr 20, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> A few sports clubs agree to play some matches against each other. It’s the main headline ffs. Worse than the DofE overkill.



The breakaway league hasn't yet got top billing on the BBC top bar, pushing such fripperies as Covid and Brexit down to their unimportant levels.


----------



## elbows (Apr 20, 2021)

Prince Philip has now been removed from that bar, so next time I look at the site before I've finished waking up properly I wont be misreading it as Prince Philips Coronavirus breakfast.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Apr 29, 2021)

I was wondering why this woman had a mouse on her shoulder.


----------



## elbows (May 17, 2021)

Mangled sports headline.


----------



## stavros (May 17, 2021)

Indeliblelink said:


> I was wondering why this woman had a mouse on her shoulder.
> View attachment 265472



It's particularly painful when your head won't fit through most doorways.


----------



## platinumsage (May 26, 2021)

One official told Italian TV channel Rai 3 that the suspects had admitted disactivating the emergency brake following "malfunctions in the cable car"...









						Italy cable car fall: Three arrested over fatal accident
					

Investigators say an emergency brake system had been disabled before the crash, which killed 14.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Apparently disactivate is a word, just about, and it may or may not be synonymous with deactivate, but I can’t see why they would use such obscure language here.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 27, 2021)

Someone is having too much fun instead of just blurring her face:


----------



## teqniq (Jul 10, 2021)

With any luck the executive responsible for making the appointment will ignore this complete arsehole:









						No 10 ally on BBC board accused of trying to block senior editorial role
					

Theresa May’s former aide Robbie Gibb said to have warned broadcaster not to appoint ex-HuffPost editor Jess Brammar




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## teqniq (Aug 22, 2021)

This is an internal matter.... how?


----------



## Serene (Aug 24, 2021)

Because the only people whom they interview on news items or/ and on most of their programs are middle class.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 4, 2021)

Why indeed? I think it's not too difficult to work out why. Anything that shows the vermin in a bad light is off limits.









						The BBC has Blacklisted Peter Stefanovic and his ‘Johnson Lies’ Video. Why? – Byline Times
					

It’s accurate, it sheds light on a vital question, and it has been viewed tens of millions of times – but our national broadcaster is pretending it isn’t there. Brian Cathcart wants an explanation




					bylinetimes.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 4, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Why indeed? I think it's not too difficult to work out why. Anything that shows the vermin in a bad light is off limits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The BBC is perhaps over a barrel as this government has already threatened it. But their natural tendency, as a wing of the state, is to defend the state by both commission or as here omission


----------



## elbows (Sep 11, 2021)

Whether the weather be conducive to proof reading.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 11, 2021)

elbows said:


> View attachment 287813
> 
> Whether the weather be conducive to proof reading.


Weather the storm or the sunshine


----------



## teqniq (Sep 16, 2021)

Their news and current affairs is a fucking disgrace:









						Trader blames Brexit for soaring price of fish - but BBC edits it out
					

The price of a container of imported fish has jumped by £11,000 - just don't mention the B word!




					www.thelondoneconomic.com


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 1, 2021)

'Daughter' is a terrible name for a baby:








						Princess Beatrice and husband name baby daughter
					

Princess Beatrice and her husband reveal they have named their daughter Sienna Elizabeth.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 16, 2021)

I see they have two headlines today saying that a boy has been charged with playing field murder. It sounds like a nasty game, certainly more nasty than field hockey, and I'm surprised I've not heard of it before despite it apparently being illegal.

I suspect that a Guardian-like "don't add hyphens in headlines" editorial policy is being slavishly adhered to.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 16, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> I see they have two headlines today saying that a boy has been charged with playing field murder. It sounds like a nasty game, certainly more nasty than field hockey, and I'm surprised I've not heard of it before despite it apparently being illegal.
> 
> I suspect that a Guardian-like "don't add hyphens in headlines" editorial policy is being slavishly adhered to.


It's just an in tense form of wink murder.


(I'd like to thank my phone for not autocorrecting 'wink' to ' wank'.)


----------



## T & P (Oct 16, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> I see they have two headlines today saying that a boy has been charged with playing field murder. It sounds like a nasty game, certainly more nasty than field hockey, and I'm surprised I've not heard of it before despite it apparently being illegal.
> 
> I suspect that a Guardian-like "don't add hyphens in headlines" editorial policy is being slavishly adhered to.


I blame Squid Game.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 19, 2021)

The BBC have paid an undisclosed commercially sensitive amount to have their logo redesigned by moving the blocks slightly further apart.











						BBC reveals new logos in modern makeover
					

The BBC logo is updated for the first time in 24 years as services like iPlayer also get a revamp.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 19, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> The BBC have paid an undisclosed commercially sensitive amount to have their logo redesigned by moving the blocks slightly further apart.
> 
> View attachment 293394
> 
> ...


Well that's awful. I think the letters are smaller as well.


----------



## elbows (Oct 19, 2021)

Its perfect for them, since what better way to demonstrate their sense of self-importance than to use a font named after their founder.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 19, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Well that's awful. I think the letters are smaller as well.


Brexit shortages


----------



## magneze (Oct 20, 2021)

They've updated the favicon on the website. It now looks like a horizontal ellipsis menu. Brilliant stuff. Very usable.


----------



## Serene (Nov 9, 2021)

How come everyone who works on the BBC is middle class?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 10, 2021)

stavros said:


> The top headline this morning seemed to be, old woman says the Covid vaccines are a good thing. Who knew?



I clicked on a YouTube video saying "SHOCKING NEWS about the COVID vaccine!!" that was saying the same.


----------



## elbows (Nov 19, 2021)

Fucking Marr is fucking off to get his fucking voice back.









						Andrew Marr to leave BBC for LBC to 'get my own voice back'
					

He will host an "opinion-led programme" on radio station LBC and work for Classic FM and newspapers.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 19, 2021)

elbows said:


> Fucking Marr is fucking off to get his fucking voice back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is he the fearless truth seeker journo who took out a super injunction to stop people reporting on his own shady behaviour?


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 19, 2021)

elbows said:


> Fucking Marr is fucking off to get his fucking voice back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least it's not GB news.


----------



## elbows (Nov 19, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> Is he the fearless truth seeker journo who took out a super injunction to stop people reporting on his own shady behaviour?


Without him I wouldnt be able to laugh at this clip several times a year. Its even funnier now that he has made a big deal of leaving to get his own voice back.


----------



## stavros (Nov 20, 2021)

Who'll get the Sunday morning slot then? Kuenssberg seems to be linked with every post going at the moment, and they've shoe-horned Rajan into a Today berth that wasn't empty.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 20, 2021)

stavros said:


> Who'll get the Sunday morning slot then? Kuenssberg seems to be linked with every post going at the moment, and they've shoe-horned Rajan into a Today berth that wasn't empty.


The world's dullest Thunderdome death match, but hey, if a bunch of over-privileged, self-satisfied, boss-adjacent, bully's-coat-holding PPE wankers have to tear chunks out of each other in closed-door interviews and off-the-record briefings whilst doing the whole fixed-grin 'I totally respect him/her and the amazing work they've done' thing when asked about their rivals in public, so be it 🤷‍♂️


----------



## mauvais (Nov 21, 2021)

elbows said:


> Its perfect for them, since what better way to demonstrate their sense of self-importance than to use a font named after their founder.


It's much better than using the one named after Eric Gill (and IIRC that was a factor).









						Eric Gill - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




The Reith typeface isn't new, it's been around for a few years now. Using an in-house font is good in that it doesn't incur any licensing fees or issues.


----------



## Serene (Nov 22, 2021)

The BBC only employ and show people who are middle class, and as far as they can they only interview them also.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 24, 2021)

Serene said:


> The BBC only employ and show people who are middle class, and as far as they can they only interview them also.



There's plenty of working class people at the BBC. Yeah, they might not as represented onscreen as middle class types but behind the scenes it's not as you claim above.


----------



## Serene (Nov 24, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> There's plenty of working class people at the BBC. Yeah, they might not as represented onscreen as middle class types but behind the scenes it's not as you claim above.


Quite possibly. I am only saying what I see. It is what everyone sees. Middle class people. Im not against middle class per se, but there are too many on there. Of British television channels, the BBC is my favourite, I consider them all wonderful channels. I would like more classical music  television and Opera and Theatre. I watch mainly French television channels and they are extremely artistic and theatre based, which I like.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 24, 2021)

Serene said:


> Quite possibly. I am only saying what I see. It is what everyone sees. Middle class people. Im not against middle class per se, but there are too many on there.



You're still posting here, though..


----------



## Serene (Nov 24, 2021)

8ball said:


> You're still posting here, though..


I am not with you on this post, what do you mean? I have no idea.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 24, 2021)

Serene said:


> Quite possibly. I am only saying what I see. It is what everyone sees. Middle class people. Im not against middle class per se, but there are too many on there. Of British television channels, the BBC is my favourite, I consider them all wonderful channels. I would like more classical music  television and Opera and Theatre. I watch mainly French television channels and they are extremely artistic and theatre based, which I like.



That's all very interesting, but really don't believe any of your posts.


----------



## Serene (Nov 24, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> That's all very interesting, but really don't believe any of your posts.


Fair play. I often find it difficult to take anything seriously. I am a bit like Eddie Izzard in that respect.


----------



## elbows (Dec 30, 2021)

Their choice of headline for a Maxwell story caused Who is Adolf Hitler to trend on UK twitter.

Just one example of the resulting tweets:


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 30, 2021)

elbows said:


> Their choice of headline for a Maxwell story caused Who is Adolf Hitler to trend on UK twitter.
> 
> Just one example of the rresulting tweets:





Christ, just read the story, it’s like an obituary to someone who did good in life, rather than a woman who’s greed led her to being a fucking monster.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Feb 15, 2022)

In tune with his body eh.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 15, 2022)

elbows said:


> In tune with his body eh.



The bbc has indeed gone right down since the heights of the 1980s


----------



## elbows (Feb 15, 2022)

two sheds said:


> The bbc has indeed gone right down since the heights of the 1980s


I cant say I miss the days when headlines such as "Beeb man sits on lesbian" were generated.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 20, 2022)

I had to google this fucker. Why did R4 see fit to have him air his views?


----------



## mauvais (Mar 20, 2022)

He was in the running to be Chairman of the BBC so at least that didn't happen.


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 20, 2022)

teqniq said:


> I had to google this fucker. Why did R4 see fit to have him air his views?



They're still doing this mad 'balance' thing where they have to get a flat earther.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 20, 2022)

yes right wing, and even more right wing for balance


----------



## teqniq (Mar 20, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> They're still doing this mad 'balance' thing where they have to get a flat earther.


In this case I think it's a bit more than that, Proper entitled establishment scumbag:









						Charles Moore, Baron Moore of Etchingham - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 20, 2022)

teqniq said:


> In this case I think it's a bit more than that, Proper entitled establishment scumbag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course he's a peer.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 20, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Of course he's a peer.


I look forward to the day we can speak of the former person charles moore


----------



## stavros (Mar 20, 2022)

Moore kept Johnson employed for many years, writing not entirely accurate columns whilst he (Moore) was editor at the Telegraph.


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 30, 2022)

More sensationalist crap:



Venus is over 1000 times less bright than the moon, hardly "dazzling".

They'll be around 150 times the apparent width of Jupiter apart, hardly "almost touching".


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> More sensationalist crap:
> 
> View attachment 320689
> 
> ...


compared to the other actual planets they're dazzlingly bright perhaps

you're such a literalist that life must present you with a never-ending series of challenges lesser mortals never notice


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 30, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> More sensationalist crap:
> 
> View attachment 320689
> 
> ...


In astronomical terms that's pretty close. 1000 times less bright than the moon is still very bright, astronomically speaking.


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 30, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> In astronomical terms that's pretty close. 1000 times less bright than the moon is still very bright, astronomically speaking.



Neither dazzling nor almost touching though, astronomically speaking. The Sun is dazzling, and the moon being within a couple hundred arcseconds of Jupiter would be "almost touching".


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 30, 2022)

Anyway it follows an increasing trend of dumbing-down and sensationalism in the headlines on the main pages of its news website.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 30, 2022)

Of more interest to me is the failure of the BBC to provide any coverage whatsoever on the police raiding Michelle Mone's house in connection with dodgy PPE contracts. It was reported in the Mirror, Guardian, the FT, the Telegraph and the Mail, but zero from the BBC. Why is that I wonder?


----------



## andysays (Apr 30, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> More sensationalist crap:
> 
> View attachment 320689
> 
> ...



If they actually touch, wouldn't that be, like, the end of the solar system or something


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 30, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Of more interest to me is the failure of the BBC to provide any coverage whatsoever on the police raiding Michelle Mone's house in connection with dodgy PPE contracts. It was reported in the Mirror, Guardian, the FT, the Telegraph and the Mail, but zero from the BBC. Why is that I wonder?



Judging from their dumbing-down, they probably decided that their new target audience are too thick to know who she is.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 30, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Anyway it follows an increasing trend of dumbing-down and sensationalism in the headlines on the main pages of its news website.


God I really hate their approach to headlines.

I also hate that the articles sometimes aren't even spellchecked before uploading - this week's howler was 'demeaner' for demeanor.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 30, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Of more interest to me is the failure of the BBC to provide any coverage whatsoever on the police raiding Michelle Mone's house in connection with dodgy PPE contracts. It was reported in the Mirror, Guardian, the FT, the Telegraph and the Mail, but zero from the BBC. Why is that I wonder?


They probably will mention it now, belatedly, my impression on stories critical of government type people the BBC doesn't want to break news, they don't like to be first.


----------



## weltweit (May 1, 2022)

In fact I don't think the BBC likes to break stories full stop. 

Does anyone know of a story the BBC was first with?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 1, 2022)

weltweit said:


> In fact I don't think the BBC likes to break stories full stop.
> 
> Does anyone know of a story the BBC was first with?


Cliff Richard raid


----------



## equationgirl (May 1, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Cliff Richard raid


Michael Barrymore party death?


----------



## stavros (May 1, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Does anyone know of a story the BBC was first with?


Germany invading Poland?


----------



## equationgirl (May 1, 2022)

The death of the People's Princess?


----------



## flypanam (May 1, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> The death of the People's Princess?


They called Thatcher the People’s Princess?


----------



## pbsmooth (May 1, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Of more interest to me is the failure of the BBC to provide any coverage whatsoever on the police raiding Michelle Mone's house in connection with dodgy PPE contracts. It was reported in the Mirror, Guardian, the FT, the Telegraph and the Mail, but zero from the BBC. Why is that I wonder?


Lawyers will have told them not to after they got sued for covering the Cliff raid


----------



## equationgirl (May 1, 2022)

flypanam said:


> They called Thatcher the People’s Princess?


I'm pretty sure they weren't first with Thatch...were they?


----------



## equationgirl (May 1, 2022)

flypanam said:


> XThey called Thatcher the People’s Princess?


I'm pretty sure they weren't first with Thatch...were they?


----------



## savoloysam (May 2, 2022)

weltweit said:


> In fact I don't think the BBC likes to break stories full stop.
> 
> Does anyone know of a story the BBC was first with?



Every microscopic increase in the R rate?


----------



## teqniq (May 2, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Lawyers will have told them not to after they got sued for covering the Cliff raid


That's a possible explanation, however I find it unlikely particularly in the light of the raids being reported in the publications listed above. The NCA also raided  4 offices with the assistance of the Isle of Man police (as they have no jurisdiction there):











						Michelle Mone's home raided by police over multi-million pound PPE fraud probe
					

The National Crime Agency is investigating deals by PPE Medpro, a company set up by a business associate of Baroness Michelle Mone - the famous lingerie tycoon - whose £11m London home has been raided by police




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## teqniq (May 2, 2022)

Lol:









						BBC refuses to say why it hasn't covered raid on Michelle Mone's house
					

THE BBC has refused to say why it hasn't covered the story of a Conservative peer's house being raided by police.




					www.thenational.scot


----------



## elbows (May 2, 2022)

savoloysam said:


> Every microscopic increase in the R rate?


They covered such things prominently but I doubt they were especially early, given that such estimates were published by government at routine intervals and then reported by all.

A valuable service given the rubbish some people were promoting when the second wave in 2020 was really getting going, people like you advocating going back to normal in September 2020 at just the point we needed to go further to try to save tens of thousands of lives in the months that followed.

There were times where the BBC bought into that deadly agenda too, but when the huge death spikes were undeniably in effect they did their bit to try to dampen things down.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2022)

When two different possible wordings of a sentence get mangled together:



> However, DUP leader Sir Jeffrey Donaldson has said that he will not be nominating any ministers to the executive until the issue if the Northern Ireland Protocol is not resolved.



From a live updates page https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-northern-ireland-61320994?ns_mchannel=social&ns_source=twitter&ns_campaign=bbc_live&ns_linkname=627632f801eea2774308ddc0&'Big issue for our readers is a potential Sinn Féin first minister'&2022-05-07T09:06:21.822Z&ns_fee=0&pinned_post_locator=urn:asset:0d01e2f0-5137-4b4a-b57b-4c5cc6bf631d&pinned_post_asset_id=627632f801eea2774308ddc0&pinned_post_type=share

I cant believe it isnt what he didnt say it wasnt.

Unless of course this is my mistake, being unaware of a magic moment to come in Northern Ireland that is known as 'the issue', where differences and mess are magically resolved even if the protocol issues continue to fester.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 7, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Of more interest to me is the failure of the BBC to provide any coverage whatsoever on the police raiding Michelle Mone's house in connection with dodgy PPE contracts. It was reported in the Mirror, Guardian, the FT, the Telegraph and the Mail, but zero from the BBC. Why is that I wonder?



I suspect that the Cliff Richard fiasco, and its subsequent cost might have something to do with it. 









						Cliff Richard settles BBC case for half the £4.5million he spent on legal fees
					

EXCLUSIVE: Sir Cliff has been locked in a privacy battle with the Beeb over its coverage of a police raid on his home




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## inva (Jun 14, 2022)

Noticed this nasty little line in this article on the Rwanda deportation flight



			
				BBC correspondent Dominic Casciani said:
			
		

> The man, who is in his fifties, left Iraq earlier this year and crossed the English Channel to reach the UK, rather than claiming asylum in another European country.


----------



## stavros (Jun 16, 2022)

I don't think anyone foresaw the possibility that Manchester City would play West Ham next season, or Liverpool Fulham.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 10, 2022)

BBC Bitesize gave platform to ‘extreme’ anti-abortion group
					

Health experts slam use of the term ‘pro-life’ and inclusion of organisation with a history of promoting misinformation




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 15, 2022)

“Ambulance services on fringe of collapse - paramedic”









						Ambulance services on fringe of collapse - paramedic
					

BBC Newsnight spends 12 hours at six hospitals with the longest delays handing over patients to A&E.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Maybe the paramedic coined a phrase but the headline is not in quotation marks, they could easily have used the word “brink”.


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 15, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> “Ambulance services on fringe of collapse - paramedic”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It got frayed at the edges a long time ago so I don't think there's any brink left, tbf.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 15, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> It got frayed at the edges a long time ago so I don't think there's any brink left, tbf.


It's a sad fact that many people working in  healthcare end up with chronic brinking problems


----------



## extra dry (Jul 15, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> In astronomical terms that's pretty close. 1000 times less bright than the moon is still very bright, astronomically speaking.


cosmic man


----------



## stavros (Jul 18, 2022)

A still from the show:


----------



## stavros (Jul 22, 2022)

Young boy, who quite understandably has done nothing of note with his life so far, has his birthday put on the national broadcaster's front page.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 28, 2022)

Are those Massachusetts, Kentucky, Pennsylvania and Virginia?


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 1, 2022)

Beyoncé to re-record offensive Renaissance lyric
					

The star will remove lyrics from her new song Heated after criticism from disability campaigners.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




What word is that? It's deemed important enough for a story, but the article doesn't quote the word, so we're left uninformed as to the sort of word an artist might now use in a song and which might provoke a backlash causing the song to be rewritten.


----------



## Cerv (Aug 1, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Beyoncé to re-record offensive Renaissance lyric
> 
> 
> The star will remove lyrics from her new song Heated after criticism from disability campaigners.
> ...


the line is 



Spoiler



"Spazzin' on that ass, spaz on that ass"


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 1, 2022)

Cerv said:


> the line is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I had to go to the Daily Mail website to find that out. I don't see why the BBC couldn't report it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 1, 2022)

Cerv said:


> the line is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they could have taken a leaf from boris johnson and made it spaff on that ass


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 1, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Yes, I had to go to the Daily Mail website to find that out. I don't see why the BBC couldn't report it.


They always do this.


----------



## elbows (Aug 25, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Worth a read. Penned by Annette Dittert who I've only recently come accross:
> 
> BBC TV Presenter Emily Maitlis : Biased in favour of the Truth


Maitlis gave a keynote lecture at the Edinburgh Television Festival and managed to make some rather good points.



> The presenter said there had been a wider assault on journalism on both sides of the Atlantic in recent years - in which media organisations "are primed to back down, even apologise, to prove how journalistically fair we are being".
> 
> In her speech, Maitlis said many journalists now self-censor in order to appear balanced and avoid backlash, adding that "the way populist rhetoric is used to discredit journalists turns into a sophisticated form of 'soft censorship'".
> 
> She suggested any fear by the BBC and other media outlets to fully tackle the impact of Brexit "feels like a conspiracy against the British people".





> Recalling Newsnight's coverage, Maitlis said: "It might take our producers five minutes to find 60 economists who feared Brexit and five hours to find a sole voice who espoused it.
> 
> "But by the time we went on air we simply had one of each; we presented this unequal effort to our audience as balance. It wasn't."
> 
> She described this "myopic style of journalism" as "both side-ism" - something "we tie ourselves in knots over" and which arrives at "a superficial balance whilst obscuring a deeper truth".





> With reference to former US President Donald Trump, she continued: "Just as we now understand that when we hear the phrase 'fake news' we should see it through Trump's own definition - a conscious attempt to discredit and demean - let's not turn ourselves inside-out wondering if it's true.
> 
> "The more we recognise these tropes as old, slightly sad and malign friends, the better equipped we are to call them out."
> 
> She added that modern journalists like herself had helped to "normalise the absurd", and that in the future "whilst we do not have to be campaigners, nor should we be complaisant, complicit, onlookers".











						Emily Maitlis says BBC rebuke over Dominic Cummings remarks made no sense
					

The BBC said the then-Newsnight host broke impartiality rules with remarks about Dominic Cummings.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## MrSki (Aug 25, 2022)

A clip here.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Aug 25, 2022)

Full Emily Maitlis lecture here


The BBC up to its ears in Tory spin doctors 

Who knew aye!


----------



## elbows (Aug 25, 2022)

Cheers, I will watch that in full at some point in the coming days.

Hopefully it is a very worthy successor to Dennis Potters 1993 version of the MacTaggart lecture which I may as well post.


----------



## Brainaddict (Aug 25, 2022)

elbows said:


> Recalling Newsnight's coverage, Maitlis said: "It might take our producers five minutes to find 60 economists who feared Brexit and five hours to find a sole voice who espoused it.
> 
> "But by the time we went on air we simply had one of each; we presented this unequal effort to our audience as balance. It wasn't."
> 
> She described this "myopic style of journalism" as "both side-ism" - something "we tie ourselves in knots over" and which arrives at "a superficial balance whilst obscuring a deeper truth".


I just find this incredibly frustrating though. People have been telling the BBC to stop both-siding issues in the name of balance for DECADES. How has she - now that it is too late - just discovered that this is a bad thing the BBC does? It's infuriating.


----------



## elbows (Aug 25, 2022)

Well she hasnt just discovered it, shes just in a position to say something about it now that she has left.

People who go into the mainstream often think they can live with this phoney balance, that somehow they can shine through despite the nature of management, that their abilities will overcome and that they can still do some good. Only when the frustration becomes to much and the futility of the matter causes them to leave are they prepared to fully acknowledge that it was impossible all along. Some of these thought processes are very much sponsored by some of the high and mighty claims about the merits of journalism that they are taught as part of their journalistic training, and then its just a question as to whether an individual fully buys into that stuff, partly buys into it, or have no such illusions and are cynical and ruthless. eg see the classic clip of Chomsky talking to a wide-eyed Andrew Marr, or Stephen Colbert at the White House press correspondents dinner with Bush.

Those who play the game for a time are indeed part of the problem, but belatedly coming out with this stuff is still better than nothing. 

The fake balance does go beyond the BBC since some of its baked into our OFCOM rules. But the BBC take it to the extreme and from the point of view of the establishment this isnt a mistake, its part of the rigged game that keeps people in their place and gives the likes of the BBC some crap cover for leaning in the direction the powers that be want. I think it was Tony Benn that used to go on about how one of the functions of the BBC was to crush the hopes of those who hoped for meaningful change in their lives, meaningful change to the balance of power etc.


----------



## elbows (Aug 25, 2022)

Perhaps if the mainstream state broadcasters version of propaganda and news is to remain relevant, is to be able to harness any advantages it still has on paper over the newer, more overt and vulgar form of propaganda shitheads in the era of 'fake news' and deeply partisan reconstructions of reality, they will have to indulge in telling it like it is a bit more.

Its always notable when the occasional exception leaks through. It takes the right person and the right format of programme, and the right battles being won behind the scenes. And in this deeply degraded BBC era examples are not so easy to come by, but where they do exist they may stick out even more in contrast. I dont watch enough BBC output to be highly confident of identifying such phenomenon in the current era, but perhaps "Ros Atkins On..." might count?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 9, 2022)

Prick..


----------



## stavros (Sep 9, 2022)

Still, Bob's Burgers was brilliant last night:


----------



## stavros (Sep 10, 2022)

What currently holds the record for most complaints to the Beeb? A brief search suggests it was the Phil the Greek coverage last year. This grieving wankfest is surely going to shatter that.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 10, 2022)

stavros said:


> What currently holds the record for most complaints to the Beeb? A brief search suggests it was the Phil the Greek coverage last year. This grieving wankfest is surely going to shatter that.


 Wonder if you can complain atm. Or is that page frozen out of respect?


----------



## stavros (Sep 10, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Wonder if you can complain atm. Or is that page frozen out of respect?


Nope, looks like it's working. They're going to get bombarded.

C4 too. Their remit says they're meant to provide an alternative to the mainstream channels, and thoroughly piss off Nadine Dorries. But there were hours on end of KGM wittering to anyone and everyone about nothing whatsoever on Thursday.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 18, 2022)

'Footage online showed police attempting to hold back crowds as objects including bottles were thrown. A resident from Green Lane Road said what she witnessed on Saturday evening was "very intimating".'









						Large-scale disorder breaks out in Leicester
					

Officers tried to hold back crowds amid tensions involving young men from sections of the Muslim and Hindu communities.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## teqniq (Sep 18, 2022)

Hmmm i just read that and from their reportage it is none too clear as to _why_ it had all kicked off. A quick look on Twitter offers some explanations from the perspective of both sides. could possibly do with it's own thread:


----------



## Serge Forward (Sep 18, 2022)

There's a thread on this already. The build up of this has been from Hindu nationalists. This has brought out the islamist loons. It's fucking grim. Over the years, Leicester has been reasonably harmonious.


----------



## stavros (Sep 18, 2022)

Both MOTD last night and MOTD2 tonight are on ludicrously late, coming after special extended news bulletins. I presume the latter went in depth into the goings on in Ukraine and Pakistan, the cost of living crisis and that lad shot by police last week, which used up all the time.


----------



## zahir (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## extra dry (Sep 19, 2022)

Cerv said:


> the line is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As an Ass I am quite upset


----------



## elbows (Sep 26, 2022)

The BBC should probably pay a bit more attention when it updates its dull template state of Covid in the UK article. Wakey wakey BBC, hospital figures are rising so you need to replace the word down with up.

I'd also like to complain that their coronavirus section of the website doesnt seem to emphasise every single article these days, especially if its bad news. eg the latest article about ONS infection survey showing a rise is not featured prominently at the top of the page, but an older one where the ONS data was still showing a fall is still featured. Scrolling down to their timeline of updates on the page does show that latest article, but its not exactly prominent.



> More recent figures for England show 5,142 people in hospital with coronavirus as of 21 September, down from 4,540 the previous week.











						Covid-19 in the UK
					

Explore the data on coronavirus in the UK.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## elbows (Sep 27, 2022)

They fixed the second thing I moaned about, but not the botched England hospital numbers description.


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 27, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Prick..



I love that long silence.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 20, 2022)

Apparently you can get DNA from people if you're next to them when they snore:

"Around 1-4% of modern human DNA comes from our ancestors sleeping with Neanderthals and this inheritance affects our ability to respond to diseases including Covid. "

It's not Newsround or an entertainment article but a science one:









						Black Death 700 years ago affects your health now
					

Mutations that saved lives from the plague are causing auto-immune diseases today.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Apparently you can get DNA from people if you're next to them when they snore:
> 
> "Around 1-4% of modern human DNA comes from our ancestors sleeping with Neanderthals and this inheritance affects our ability to respond to diseases including Covid. "
> 
> ...


euphemisms fly high over your head


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 20, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> euphemisms fly high over your head



No, apparently they fly into a BBC health and science correspondent’s head when penning an article about molecular biology.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 20, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> No, apparently they fly into a BBC health and science correspondent’s head when penning an article about molecular biology.



So?


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 20, 2022)

NoXion said:


> So?



It's shit reporting. Science articles don't talk about humans sleeping with Neanderthals, they talk about inter-breeding or mating. "Sleeping with" is not scientific language and this sort of reluctance to address subjects directly is why some people think you can get pregnant by sitting on a toilet seat.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 20, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> It's shit reporting. Science articles don't talk about humans sleeping with Neanderthals, they talk about inter-breeding or mating. "Sleeping with" is not scientific language and this sort of reluctance to address subjects directly is why some people think you can get pregnant by sitting on a toilet seat.



No it's not. That's the fault of a lack of decent sexual education for the individuals concerned, not of non-science writers using euphemisms outside of peer-reviewed publications.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 20, 2022)

NoXion said:


> No it's not. That's the fault of a lack of decent sexual education for the individuals concerned, not of non-science writers using euphemisms outside of peer-reviewed publications.



The guy is a science correspondent ffs. I've never ever seen "sleeping with" used in the context of Neanderthal-human interbreeding in any sort of article whatsoever, not even in kiddy books where "mating" seems to be perfectly acceptable.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 20, 2022)

Well they have just now responded to my complaint and changed the article:

"Around 1-4% of modern human DNA comes from our ancestors mating with Neanderthals and this inheritance affects our ability to respond to diseases including Covid."









						Black Death 700 years ago affects your health now
					

Mutations that saved lives from the plague are causing auto-immune diseases today.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Isn't that better?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> It's shit reporting. Science articles don't talk about humans sleeping with Neanderthals, they talk about inter-breeding or mating. "Sleeping with" is not scientific language and this sort of reluctance to address subjects directly is why some people think you can get pregnant by sitting on a toilet seat.


You'll never get those seconds back


----------



## NoXion (Oct 20, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> The guy is a science correspondent ffs. I've never ever seen "sleeping with" used in the context of Neanderthal-human interbreeding in any sort of article whatsoever, not even in kiddy books where "mating" seems to be perfectly acceptable.



I really don't see the problem here. Neanderthals were people just like we are. Describing such relations to a general audience in terms of "mating" just sounds like weird incel shit to me.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 20, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I really don't see the problem here. Neanderthals were people just like we are. Describing such relations to a general audience in terms of "mating" just sounds like weird incel shit to me.



Well, you're wrong because mating and interbreeding are common usage in science articles, and in general-audience articles about science e.g.

Signs of Neanderthals Mating With Humans
Skull research sheds light on human-Neanderthal interbreeding
Humans mated with Neanderthals much earlier and more frequently than thought

Following your logic we'd have Inquiry into passing away of three babies in Lanarkshire and  Teenagers sentenced after homeless man sent to meet his maker in Liverpool


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 20, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> It's shit reporting. Science articles don't talk about humans sleeping with Neanderthals, they talk about inter-breeding or mating. "Sleeping with" is not scientific language and this sort of reluctance to address subjects directly is why some people think you can get pregnant by sitting on a toilet seat.


Did you even read it?

The term mating was used once right at the end of the article

There is plenty of stuff in society to get bloviated about without just making it up


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I really don't see the problem here. Neanderthals were people just like we are. Describing such relations to a general audience in terms of "mating" just sounds like weird incel shit to me.


Yeh it's really weird to be so exercised about 'sleeping together' v mating.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 20, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Did you even read it?
> 
> The term mating was used once right at the end of the article



Not this morning, it was as I quoted up thread, the word mating was inserted following my complaint.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 20, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh it's really weird to be so exercised about 'sleeping together' v mating.



I'm exercised about declining standards of language in science reporting, and on this occasion the BBC seem to have agreed with me, sorry about that.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 20, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Well, you're wrong because mating and interbreeding are common usage in science articles, and in general-audience articles about science e.g.
> 
> Signs of Neanderthals Mating With Humans
> Skull research sheds light on human-Neanderthal interbreeding
> ...



I'm not the one prescribing specific terminology, that's you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I'm exercised about declining standards of language in science reporting, and on this occasion the BBC seem to have agreed with me, sorry about that.


Their thought process was let's just get this cunt off our back


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 20, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I'm not the one prescribing specific terminology, that's you.



Erm I'm suggesting topic-appropriate terminology in science article, you're suggesting obfuscating euphemisms.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 20, 2022)

And what's wrong with a good anglo saxon word like "fucking"? Woke nonsense this "mating" rubbish.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 20, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Their thought process was let's just get this cunt off our back



So any cunt can easily get the BBC to change articles? Seems like they'd be going down the pan if that were the case.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 20, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Erm I'm suggesting topic-appropriate terminology in science article, you're suggesting obfuscating euphemisms.



It's a common term that's far from obfuscating,


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Oct 20, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Erm I'm suggesting topic-appropriate terminology in science article, you're suggesting obfuscating euphemisms.


How is 'sleeping with' obfuscation; who do you think reads it and doesn't understand it to mean having sex with?

Cheers  - Louis MacNeice


----------



## NoXion (Oct 20, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> How is 'sleeping with' obfuscation; who do you think reads it and doesn't understand it to mean having sex with?
> 
> Cheers  - Louis MacNeice



It's all those five year olds reading BBC news, a key demographic.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 20, 2022)

And people whose first langauge is not English.

But more importantly it's about tone and authority. Same reason they didn't use "shagged" or "made love".


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 20, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> It's shit reporting. Science articles don't talk about humans sleeping with Neanderthals, they talk about inter-breeding or mating. "Sleeping with" is not scientific language and this sort of reluctance to address subjects directly is why some people think you can get pregnant by sitting on a toilet seat.


Wait - so I could find myself visited by Mama Stork in the pee-pee room?!


----------



## andysays (Oct 20, 2022)

When a mummy human and a daddy neanderthal love each other very much...


----------



## Cerv (Oct 20, 2022)

George Canning, our first zombie prime minister.


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 20, 2022)

Cerv said:


> View attachment 347986
> George Canning, our first zombie prime minister.


So that's where the expression 'propping up the government' comes from


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 20, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> So that's where the expression 'propping up the government' comes from


Weekend At Brady's


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 24, 2022)

How many news organisations have a front page headline about the widespread acclaim the recent Dr Who episode received?

The BBC have such a headline on their news homepage so I assume it must be an important story.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 24, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> How many news organisations have a front page headline about the widespread acclaim the recent Dr Who episode received?
> 
> The BBC have such a headline on their news homepage so I assume it must be an important story.



Um *to entertain *is in their mission statement. A few million probably watched and might be interested. I think I'd put that there if I was a BBC editor.

You sound like you'd be crap at it. Better stick to getting worked up here over nothing.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 24, 2022)

Now suspended for impartiality breech. 
Should take kuensberg and Bruce off air then.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 25, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Now suspended for impartiality breech.
> Should take kuensberg and Bruce off air then.



That Mahyar Tousi - what a worthless jizz drip.


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 2, 2022)

Looked around for a thread and there doesn’t seem to be a general one dedicated to its ongoing woefulness and worse.

Here’s a starter, a double whammy from the predictable  Radio 4:

Richard Walker, MD of Iceland and on the Tory candidates list, was this morning afforded the golden 8.10 am interview slot on R4 Today, usually reserved for top politicians and newsmakers, a chance to expound the virtues of Iceland and that stinking corpse formerly known as Compassionate Conservatism.

Free advertising and free propaganda ftw 

Or was it? 

ETA: package now online, starts here at 2h 13m. 








						Today - 02/11/2022 - BBC Sounds
					

News and current affairs, including Sports Desk, Weather and Thought for the Day.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 2, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Free advertising and free propaganda ftw
> 
> Or was it?



Yes, it blatantly was.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Nov 2, 2022)

BBC News was for a long time the voice of the establishment - and for many years that meant a slant and bias towards soggy centrism, social liberalism and economic coverage that backed the (largely Tory) status quo.

It seems to me that 12 years of Tory govt and an increasingly effective infiltration campaign focused on News & current affairs have changed this. The higher echelons are stuffed with vicious RW Tory placemen and women, and “discussion” progs like QT are stuffed with Tories, & give platforms to the rightist contrarian fringe ( including the Furedi cult and the GB News/Talk TV mobs)

BBC News now has a noticeably more RW bias, particularly on the key issues which the far right are currently using as culture war “wedge issues” - immigration, asylum and transgender people. This is now to the point that some coverage in BBC flagship news programmes on these key issues for the far right is basically indistinguishable from GB News & Talk TV/Radio.

Of course, as the focus for control has been News & current affairs, the right can still pretend the BBC is left wing by pointing to their still socially liberal drama & environmental output. But the right knew which was the more important area for them to dominate…


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 2, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Yes, it blatantly was.


Yes. It certainly was - but was it free? Among many product placement examples I have an abiding memory of Jim Naughtie on R4 Today interviewing an ice cream maker about their latest new flavour.


----------



## stavros (Nov 2, 2022)

To be honest I didn't know Walker was a Tory until this morning. He's been in the media a lot, largely on environmental issues, and has seemed at the lesser end of the celebrity business twat spectrum (Branson, Sugar, Green, etc).

Julia Hartley-Brewer was shocking on Question Time last week, seeking to sew doubt on established climate science. The Beeb were arguably worse for having her on / not stating explicitly that she was lying.


----------



## stavros (Nov 7, 2022)

Michael O'Leary (Ryanair) on Today this morning, to talk about how the airline industry is going green.

Willie Walsh (formerly BA and now an industry shill) on The World At One, to talk about how the airline industry is going green.


----------



## eightball (Nov 7, 2022)

The BBC's time is up?


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Nov 8, 2022)

Posted this in the Gavin Williamson hate thread, but just as relevant here: Radio 5 Live this morning running a theme where shit bosses ring in to say they approve of Williamson’s threats and bullying because that is how they work and “get things done”. All egged on by BBC host of course, & I guess GB, Talk & the other fash enablers are similar or worse.
Britain today.
Scum justifying scummy behaviour in the name of “functioning capitalism”.
We need to just END IT.
Yes, this is personal!


----------



## NoXion (Nov 8, 2022)

why the bbc is going down the pan
					

someone suggested a new thread on this and i thought i'd start one, post your examples of bbc bullshit here ...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 8, 2022)

NoXion said:


> why the bbc is going down the pan
> 
> 
> someone suggested a new thread on this and i thought i'd start one, post your examples of bbc bullshit here ...
> ...


Thanks. Searched thread titles for BBC and couldn't find it. 

Will ask for threads to be merged.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 8, 2022)

Should really get with times in his choice of racial slurs.


----------



## gosub (Nov 9, 2022)

Raheem said:


> View attachment 350772
> 
> Should really get with times in his choice of racial slurs.


The real story there is bloke can't see a difference between a destroyer and a carrier








As long as he's not on any select committees or anything, can't see a problem


----------



## stavros (Nov 9, 2022)

Politics Live had a GBN presenter on yesterday, offering his "alternative" take on climate change policy.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 20, 2022)

I've posted this on the strike thread but it also belongs here as an example of lack of research and any attempt at investigation and impartiality. It's CWU general secretary Dave Ward being interviewed on BBC News.

CWU interview. BBC/Dave Ward

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 20, 2022)

Yeah saw that. The BBC chap was fucking abysmal.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2022)

If anyone's listening to the toady programme this morning, you might have heard the story about an Albanian migrant where the reporter said that the reason asylum applications take so long to process is the number of arrivals. Which is bollocks. There'll be a report by the same journo on newsnight this evening where the claim will almost certainly be repeated, even tho its been widely reported recently that the delays nothing to do with the number of arrivals. People who like complaining take heed


----------



## Dystopiary (Nov 28, 2022)

Article on the BBC website about Matt Hancock on I'm a Celebrity and whether he's been "forgiven" - the only people whose opinions they quote are:

Nadine Dorries 
former Scum editor David Yelland 
David Cameron's former PR man 
Jonathan Aitken 

Balanced and impartial my arse.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 28, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Article on the BBC website about Matt Hancock on I'm a Celebrity and whether he's been "forgiven" - the only people whose opinions they quote are:
> 
> Nadine Dorries
> former Scum editor David Yelland
> ...


And has he been?


----------



## Dystopiary (Nov 28, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> And has he been?


It didn't ultimately say. Did mention the title of his book that's being published next month and the next reality TV series he'll be in though. 🙄 

Matt Hancock on I'm A Celebrity: Has the controversial MP been forgiven?


----------



## two sheds (Nov 29, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> And has he been?


Or is he a has been?


----------



## Raheem (Nov 29, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Or is he a has been?


A has been richly rewarded, sadly


----------



## Thesaint (Nov 29, 2022)

The BBCs woes aren't just about editorial content and being the voice of the establishment, and being a mono opinion channel etc.
There are now people barely if ever watch it these days and yet (in theory) have to pay for a channel they don't watch under threat of legal action and the funding changes that are surely upcoming.


----------



## stavros (Nov 30, 2022)

The England men's team is now even better than Brazil 1970, apparently.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 1, 2022)

BBC to produce ‘lighter’ content to attract Britons from poorer backgrounds
					

Ofcom warns lower socio-economic viewers feel ‘persistently underserved’ by broadcaster




					www.theguardian.com
				




Apparently us povs are all shallow slack-jawed idiots who are easily bewitched by mind-numbing glitzy bullshit involving celebs and sportsball. At least according to the BBC.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 1, 2022)

Two things.

1. the BBC website and the Guardian website have become virtually identical in content and tenor.

2. I'm done with politics and politicians, this came with the realisation that I wouldn't piss on a blazing politician. On all sides they are utterly fucking useless. Never seen such shit masquerading as MPs as now.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I wouldn't piss on a blazing politician.


That's possibly the first time I've agreed with you on anything


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 2, 2022)

NoXion said:


> BBC to produce ‘lighter’ content to attract Britons from poorer backgrounds
> 
> 
> Ofcom warns lower socio-economic viewers feel ‘persistently underserved’ by broadcaster
> ...


Fair appraisal


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 3, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> Fair appraisal


What, that "povs are all shallow slack-jawed idiots who are easily bewitched by mind-numbing glitzy bullshit involving celebs and sportsball"? You're not serious are you?


----------



## stavros (Dec 8, 2022)

The Today programme seemed to have a live stream of a reporter watching the ex-royals documentary this morning. Mind-numbing.


----------



## nottsgirl (Dec 8, 2022)

stavros said:


> The Today programme seemed to have a live stream of a reporter watching the ex-royals documentary this morning. Mind-numbing.


There were about 10 articles about Harry and Megan on the BBC News website this afternoon.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 14, 2022)

Complete with serial number.


----------



## LDC (Dec 17, 2022)

FFS, cuddly Grant Shapps giving the proles tips to save money.









						UK minister's energy saving tips - from inside his house
					

During a tour of his home, Grant Shapps faces questions about the government's intervention on energy bills.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 17, 2022)

LDC said:


> FFS, cuddly Grant Shapps giving the proles tips to save money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Throw another Shapps on the fire, love


----------



## stavros (Dec 17, 2022)

LDC said:


> FFS, cuddly Grant Shapps giving the proles tips to save money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has it harder than most, having to pay the heating bills of at least four different people.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 17, 2022)

stavros said:


> He has it harder than most, having to pay the heating bills of at least four different people.


I think you'll find there's a single heating bill split 4 ways


----------



## Raheem (Dec 17, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I think you'll find there's a single heating bill split 4 ways


Still puts him at a disadvantage, though, because only one of him can claim utilities on parliamentary expenses.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 17, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Still puts him at a disadvantage, though, because only one of him can claim utilities on parliamentary expenses.


Four degrees of tax deductibility though 👏


----------



## stavros (Dec 18, 2022)

On Any Questions? Alex Forsyth struggles to say the name of the mother of guest Stephen Kinnock, and then refers to him as "Neil" (in the intro).


----------



## elbows (Dec 22, 2022)

Its thoroughly unsurprising, but still an absolute disgrace, that they can write a story like this one without even mentioning flu or covid given the impact that waves of both of those diseases are having in this area:









						Ambulance delays outside A&E reach new high in England
					

In England, figures show the pressure on emergency care in December is only getting worse.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




The closest they got, unless I have missed a key sentence somewhere, is "NHS bosses are warning of high demand from patients ahead of Christmas." and then they fail to say why.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 25, 2022)

Dog starts house fire after turning on hairdryer
					

Crews were called to Hockley, Essex, on Christmas Eve and treated the dog and owner at the scene.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




“A dog is believed to have caused a fire in a house on Christmas Eve after accidentally turning a hairdryer on.”

The fire brigade didn’t say it was accidental, the BBC appear to have asserted that based on nothing but their own assumptions.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 25, 2022)

Dogs of course being well known for their tendency to deliberately turn on hair dryers.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 4, 2023)

They are merging the BBC News channel with the international BBC World News channel in April, resulting in 70 job cuts in the UK, the combined operation will broadcast from London during UK daytime and Singapore and Washington DC during the rest of the day.

And, if that's not bad enough, it'll broadcast a “visualisation” of Nicky Campbell’s BBC Radio 5 Live phone-in programme during weekday mornings, like TalkTV basically airs TalkRadio programmes apart from during weekday evenings when they have 'made for TV' programmes, that also go out on the radio. 

Those that watch aboard will continue to see adverts, fuck knows what viewers in the UK will have to put up with during ad breaks, probably endless promos on a loop. 









						BBC News presenters face 'screen tests' to keep jobs in channel merger
					

Joanna Gosling and Martine Croxall are among those who are expected to have to reapply as the corporation plans new-look, more digitally focused rolling news service




					inews.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2023)

cupid_stunt said:


> They are merging the BBC News channel with the international BBC World News channel in April, resulting in 70 job cuts in the UK, the combined operation will broadcast from London during UK daytime and Singapore and Washington DC during the rest of the day.
> 
> And, if that's not bad enough, it'll broadcast a “visualisation” of Nicky Campbell’s BBC Radio 5 Live phone-in programme during weekday mornings, like TalkTV basically airs TalkRadio programmes apart from during weekday evenings when they have 'made for TV' programmes, that also go out on the radio.
> 
> ...


By endless promos you mean ads


----------



## magneze (Jan 4, 2023)

Rolling news is a bit shit though so maybe for the best?


----------



## stavros (Jan 6, 2023)

Two brothers have a tiff seems to be superseding strikes, Ukraine and the US's inability to select a particular cunt.

I mean this genuinely: who wants to listen to this shit ad nauseam?


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 7, 2023)

They seem to think that Wikipedia has regional teams of journalists like the BBC.

"Wikipedia's parent company has denied claims the Saudi government infiltrated its team in the Middle East."

"Wikipedia relies on teams of volunteer administrators and editors for its content."









						Wikipedia owner denies Saudi infiltration claim
					

Two human rights groups accused Riyadh of using agents to "promote positive content" on the site.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## platinumsage (Tuesday at 12:43 PM)

Why is this news?

"Luton man in court after egg thrown towards King Charles III"

I assume quite a few Luton mans have been in a court after egg thrown at Charles, not sure why this particular one merits an article. Anway I read the first line of the article: "A man has appeared in court accused of throwing an egg towards King Charles III during a walkabout." Ah, that makes more sense now - the man referred to in the headline was in court because he had been charged in connection with this egg-throwing incident.









						Luton man in court after egg thrown towards King Charles III
					

Harry May is charged under the Public Order Act after an incident in Luton in December.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## danny la rouge (Tuesday at 6:01 PM)

Useless piece of shite reporters.


----------



## Cerv (Tuesday at 6:12 PM)

she is the star of the film titled Blonde. they're not randomly commenting on her hair colour.


----------



## danny la rouge (Tuesday at 6:15 PM)

Cerv said:


> she is the star of the film titled Blonde. they're not randomly commenting on her hair colour.


I understand you can sue the makers of any film she isn’t in, too.


----------



## andysays (Tuesday at 6:24 PM)

Cerv said:


> she is the star of the film titled Blonde. they're not randomly commenting on her hair colour.



I wouldn't have known that, TBH.

Should the headline not read "Blonde" or _Blonde_ or something to make that a bit clearer?


----------



## danny la rouge (Tuesday at 6:33 PM)

andysays said:


> I wouldn't have known that, TBH.
> 
> Should the headline not read "Blonde" or _Blonde_ or something to make that a bit clearer?


Star of the film “Blonde”, Ana de Armas.

You know, use language to convey meaning.


----------



## Raheem (Thursday at 6:09 PM)

danny la rouge said:


> Useless piece of shite reporters. View attachment 359020


They're at it again.


----------

